# Early, Miller and Seminole Counties



## Son

OK, here we go on a new thread. Last Sunday when returning from the lake with a mess of shellcrackers and bream. A feller ask me where I caught em. And I said, "Ouch Younder".  lol
Why does people ask that question, when they don't have a clue of how to get around in Lake Seminole? Out of the 30 fish, six were nice bluegills, the rest were crackers with most being females. And they were full of roe, about to bust.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice mess of brimps.


----------



## Son

Lots of thunderstorms around, but none over me yet. It's dry as a bone here at Lake Seminole, and up in our hunting woods. Moisture has been missing us all around. Wanted to go fishing again today, but it got too hot for me to enjoy the outing. Got worms, know where some hungry shellcrackers are roosting, just need some better temps.


----------



## Son

I don't know who's getting the rain from the afternoon thunderstorms, but it isn't down here at Lake Seminole. Thunder, clouds, but where's the water?


----------



## stealthman52

got rain last nine days here at house,today 0.75inches


----------



## Son

Found out, it did put down a shower over near the Chattahoochee, Trails End area  to about Saunders Landing.


----------



## Swamprat

Even though I had been out of town working we have been getting some rain at the house. Actually got a light rain going on now at 8:30 in the morning. The roads around the house are a mess. Either washed out or a mud pit.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> OK, here we go on a new thread. Last Sunday when returning from the lake with a mess of shellcrackers and bream. A feller ask me where I caught em. And I said, "Ouch Younder".  lol
> Why does people ask that question, when they don't have a clue of how to get around in Lake Seminole? Out of the 30 fish, six were nice bluegills, the rest were crackers with most being females. And they were full of roe, about to bust.


If you tell people where you caught them,the rig you use,the bait,and the time of day,they'll usually tell you about a better place,or criticize your tackle,or recommend different bait. It makes you wonder why they ask. You may agree with me,to consistently catch fish from a certain lake,pond,or stream,you've got to put in enough time fishing there, to learn your way around. That's a good frying of fish there. You have to work hard this time of year to catch a mess. Sorry to hear of your rain shortage,we have been getting rain off and on for about a week now. I hope y'all can soon say the same. It's amazing how things change so quickly after a good rain.


----------



## Havana Dude

Getting a good soaker right now. We need it too. Can't get much done, but I'm not complaining. You could hear the grass sigh..............ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!.


----------



## Swamprat

Rain has stopped at my place, not sure for how long. Time to throw on the rubber boots and get a few chores done.


----------



## Son

Thank the Lord, we've gotten several good rains since yesterday afternoon, and it's still sprinkling. I will not complain about missing fishing this time, we needed the moisture. One thing about Lake Seminole, I know the lake and where to look for fish. Been fishing it for over 27 years now. Even at that, I have to keep up with what the fish are doing. They can be in one place today, and be gone from there tomorrow. It really pays to know where they likely went. Another honey hole maybe?
July folks, time to start thinking about Ga bow season. Practicing in the heat with gnats is tough, but somebodys gotta do it.  lol


----------



## stealthman52

Son,are those DP gnats?


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Getting a good soaker right now. We need it too. Can't get much done, but I'm not complaining. You could hear the grass sigh..............ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!.



HD,

Do you have any trail cameras out on your property now?


----------



## Havana Dude

No, I don't even own one right now. Honestly, with only hunting 40 acres, it really don't matter what is there right now. I don't mean that to sound blount, it's just a fact. I have run them in the past, and got mostly hogs and does. One or 2 small bucks is all the horn I ever got pics of. I want to get another, just for the fun of it though.

I wish I had one out there now, they just cut 80 acres next to us, would have interesting to see what might have come out of there. Man them loggers can sure screw up some pretty woods. Progress.


----------



## Son

Hot dog, we got some rain, now it looks like a couple days coming up with no chance. Not near enough, but we got wet for a change. Gnats, They are not chosey and always know which door you're coming out of.
I need to get some cameras out, if for nothing else, to see what everybody is doing in my favorite areas. Now if only I could slip off and go fishing without somebody following me to one of my favorite spots on the lake.


----------



## Swamprat

I have had about 4 1/2" since Friday. I think you can actually fish on my dirt road right now. LOL

Love living on a dirt road, just hate the side effects from a bad rain. Hard to keep bearings and brakes on a vehicle.


----------



## Havana Dude

I used to live on a dirt road until the county came along and paved it. It was a nightmare to keep vehicles and garage half way clean, as well as the house. Whenever I washed the house, it was just orange clay dust running off. That got old. As much as I enjoyed it, I appreciate the hard road now.


----------



## Swamprat

HD, know what you mean about the dust. My road is either dust or mud. The dust get's everywhere. When it is dry once a week I spray the house, screens, and shutters off with a hose.

Bad thing about our county paving on rural roads is they use milled asphalt, it is nice for a few months then it starts getting pot holes, wavey, and rough. We have several strips of it around the house where the really bad spots use to be when it rained but now I would rather drive on the dirt road, at least they can still grade that.


----------



## Son

Hope they don't pave our road, it's sand, pure sand. Gets dusty, but never muddy. Well, had to fence in my blueberries, the peacock found em. If it ain't deer, it a peacock eating from the garden.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dillos trashed mine this year. My dillo killing machine has been under the weather in one fashion or another since first of the year. First he broke a bone in his foot that required a cast, and of course had to stay in the house. Then he got a hot spot where the cast rubbed him raw, and it got infected(more house time), then, found a bump in his pit of his front leg. Cancer. So surgery and chemo treatments started,(more house time). Thought the cancer was licked, found another spot, more surgery, then it got infected, thought he was a gonner. But I think we got it all under control now. He is supposed to start chemo again this Thursday if his counts are up. Who is this? He is my awesome Black Lab," Buck". Before ya'll start thinking I'm rich to be giving chemo to my dog, I have a good friend who is a vet, and we trade services from time to time. He is doing this for me(Buck) , pretty cheap. Cheap enough to justify doing it.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Dillos trashed mine this year. My dillo killing machine has been under the weather in one fashion or another since first of the year. First he broke a bone in his foot that required a cast, and of course had to stay in the house. Then he got a hot spot where the cast rubbed him raw, and it got infected(more house time), then, found a bump in his pit of his front leg. Cancer. So surgery and chemo treatments started,(more house time). Thought the cancer was licked, found another spot, more surgery, then it got infected, thought he was a gonner. But I think we got it all under control now. He is supposed to start chemo again this Thursday if his counts are up. Who is this? He is my awesome Black Lab," Buck". Before ya'll start thinking I'm rich to be giving chemo to my dog, I have a good friend who is a vet, and we trade services from time to time. He is doing this for me(Buck) , pretty cheap. Cheap enough to justify doing it.



Nothing wrong with taking care of your animals. Most people would do the same thing.


----------



## Son

One thing I can say about the dogs I've had. They were always glad to see me. Can't say that about people.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well we got some need rain in Quitman co. You can tellits muddy!They were black minutes earlier!


----------



## Son

Looks like red clay to me. Look at the piggies...


----------



## Havana Dude

Good deal Km!!!!! killem all


----------



## stealthman52

Kmac you got the pork,friend of mine has already trapped 65 this year about a mile from my house,he keeps telling me i can go put up a stand and wait till one walks up,shoot em wit stick n strang,since metros close by.


----------



## Swamprat

Hogs are great to eat but I have gotten past the point of caring if I ever kill another one. Looks like you are having fun with them KMac...all look to be grillin size.

I have shot them, trapped them, caught them with dogs, ran over them with airboats, chased em down on foot, shot them and let rot per landowners wishes, etc. Just have no urge to mess with them anymore.


----------



## Son

I agree, ya can get hogged out. Gave my hog dogs away in the early 70's.


----------



## florida boy

kmckinnie said:


> Well we got some need rain in Quitman co. You can tellits muddy!They were black minutes earlier!



thatta boy !!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

We are going at it again this week end! And we are starting the bowhunting patches! I need to post some pics of the points we found!  Thanks F/B


----------



## florida boy

kmckinnie said:


> We are going at it again this week end! And we are starting the bowhunting patches! I need to post some pics of the points we found!  Thanks F/B



Rub it in ! We have been looking in the creeks and finding some but nothing to write home about......


----------



## kmckinnie

Heres the whole and half o k ones! What kind are they?


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like you have a variety going on....some good points. You actually have some better ones that are not on top of the dollar bills IMHO.

Congrats on some good finds.


----------



## Son

You must be on some good sites to find all those. And two bucks to boot. I once found a five dollar bill while hunting arrowheads.


----------



## kmckinnie

What kind are the ones on the bucks?


----------



## Son

Top dollar, looks like a Kirk, Kirk Cornernotch, and another Kirk

Bottom dollar looks like they could be
Hamilton Fl style, Abbey and a Pickwick.

Could be more sure if I held em.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks! We'll have to stop in sometime with the box, not many in it but most are from the same area.


----------



## Swamprat

Rain barely missed the house yesterday....hope it is on target today.

A few odds and ends laying around my office.

First is some stuff from old mining areas South of Bartow, other is top of a concrete monument, never could find the bottom portion. This was just East of Havana. Cedar Springs is about 8-10 miles as the crow flies from the lease.


----------



## Swamprat

Couple other things....old reference trees.

Smaller one is a relief of the original "x" cut into the tree. Other was part of 15 foot lighter knot snag that was still standing.

Smaller one was found in Santa Rosa County and the other from Taylor County.


----------



## Swamprat

Getting a good rain here in town...hope it made it or makes it to my house.


----------



## Son

Drizzling at Lake Seminole where I roost right now, 7:51 PM
Hope it keeps up for a spell.


----------



## woco hunter

Swamp, I really enjoy seeing the pics of the old tree markers. I've been working for a surveyor since '01 and I've never seen any markers like that.


----------



## Swamprat

woco-they are getting harder and harder to find just like a decent catface pine stump left over from the turpentine days.

Well I got no rain at the house.


----------



## Son

Fires got most of em. And most of the lightard knots too.


----------



## stealthman52

Down dis way most of the old lightwoods that still exist are in the da swamps,and the schonstedt won't find em,but ol swamprat knows how,I do believe he has put in his time searching for them rascals,lol.
Good pics SR,that Cedar Sprgs base might not have any iron in it either


----------



## Son

Imagine how much more work SR could get done if he didn't spend so much time looking for them things... lol


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Imagine how much more work SR could get done if he didn't spend so much time looking for them things... lol



It's called perks of the job...LOL I would need a warehouse if I had dragged home everything that was interesting.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Good pics SR,that Cedar Sprgs base might not have any iron in it either



I don't thank it did either, especially being a paper company monument.  Have seen other paper company monuments with no iron and then you have the 6" St. Joe monuments that are 6 feet long with about 2 in the ground and 4' sticking out.


----------



## Son

Oh boy, we just had a good rain at Lake Seminole. Didn't enjoy the lightening that struck nearby though.


----------



## Swamprat

We got a small shower yesterday and today....bout 0.10" or so total, not much but it got the dust down and helped water my late season beans and squash.


----------



## Son

Storms all around today and we got a sprinkle. Had the deer out roaming around though.  Seeing em crossing the roads mid afternoon here near the house for the last two days.


----------



## Son

Finally getting rain in our area, it's been a good week. But, not nearly enough yet, ponds are still dry.


----------



## kmckinnie

Do you think the wells it takes to water the circle fields has anything to do with the ponds? They stay drier longer, only now in the winter they get water it seems now! Just wondering, but not lost.


----------



## Son

I've been watching the water problem for 24 years at our leased property. The big wells that supply water for the circle system irrigation does dry up the ponds and small streams. Approximately one week after irrigating begins in our area, our ponds dry up.  We have two good ponds that should hold water throughout the year. One is a slough with several deep cenotes with mayhaws surrounding em. Another is a cypress pond that when full is about 8 feet deep at the deepest.  They both go dry when irrigation begins in the area, and are both dry as a bone right now.
Looks like we have had a good rain, probably yesterday, but only on a part of our property. Some puddles in the roads in our west end. I bet the government wouldn't let hunt clubs drill deep wells to irrigate their food plots and oak trees. But why not, it could be our fair share of the ground water. Politics is the answer.


----------



## Bear10

Mowed grass today after church and the gnats were the worst I've seen them all year! I can't wait for a cool spell.


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> Mowed grass today after church and the gnats were the worst I've seen them all year! I can't wait for a cool spell.



Here at my place in NW Florida bout an hour West of you the gnats have been horrendous the last few days. First thing this morning they were bad. 

Not sure if the rain has anything to do with them hatching out but yeah I can't wait for them to be out of here.


----------



## Son

What gnats?  lol
No rain here today, it all seemed to go southeast.
Again, too hot to do much outside if you want to enjoy it.
Thought I had a problem when deer began eating everything growing in our yard. Fenced the garden and fruit trees in. Fixed that.
Peacock shows up couple weeks ago, eats the leaves off everything, and flys over the fence into the garden. I don't like it, but have tolerated it so far.
But this neighbors cat has taken it too far. He's done his business in my boat from one end to the other. And looks like he does this every night. Now to find out which neighbor owns this darn cat.
And the lady across the lake needs to come and get her peacock.


----------



## Bear10

Sounds like you have a zoo up there. You should charge Bruce an admission fee.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,tuck you a dryer sheet under your hat,or attach it on outside,gnats should disappear.


----------



## Son

Zoo is about right, now we have fawns running around the neighborhood. We are seeing em all times of the day. Knowing the ol does are layed up in the thickets. Saw three big wild gobblers crossing the road just east of the house last week. Maybe I should be hunting around here.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Zoo is about right, now we have fawns running around the neighborhood. We are seeing em all times of the day. Knowing the ol does are layed up in the thickets. Saw three big wild gobblers crossing the road just east of the house last week. Maybe I should be hunting around here.



Just don't use T-Bone's shells this time.


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Bear,tuck you a dryer sheet under your hat,or attach it on outside,gnats should disappear.



I've heard that works. I'm trying to talk my wife into cutting the grass for me. That's not working out to well.lol


----------



## Son

I gave T Bones shotgun shells to Bruce, just in case he does see a gobbler. I want him to know how it feels to watch a gobbler just walk off after the shot. Why? Cause he laughed when it happened to me. Pay back, you know what they say.
 The lead in those shells look more like white powder covered charcoal.
Saw another dead rattler just up the road from the house today. 100 degrees on the bank sign in town, and guess what. Had a blowout on the right rear tire. Put the spare on, went to my tire place and none in stock. Ordered two, will be in friday for 145 bucks each. It's time to change out those maypops anyway.
Heads up ya'll. Received a text message from Verizon yesterday. Said, last wednesday there was four unauthorized attempts to get into my voicemail. Wasting time there, nothing in my voicemail that would interest anybody. 

In memory of ol Mike Harrell.
A meal in hunt camp season before last


----------



## miller

Who's Peach faygo? I use to drink Peach Nehi, loved them as a kid. Never had the Faygo. Looks like some good times.


----------



## stealthman52

I sure miss ole Mike,a well discplined man he was,at times he reminded me of my dad.


----------



## Son

That was my Fago, because I couldn't get a Nehi. That's Mike on the right in the blue shirt. We miss him, he was with the club since 1975, and a friend several years before that. We hunted Alabama, Macon and Bulloch counties, them we moved into Ga, Miller/Early counties. Mike was a retired deputy sheriff from Hillsborough Co. Fl, and a fellow arrowhead collector. We spent many a day and hours digging for arrowheads in South Fl. Here's one I found while digging right alongside ol Mike many years ago. It's a coral Marion point.


----------



## Son

Watched the storm on radar come all the way down from Atlanta, then dried up just before hitting Lake Seminole at the Florida line. So I had to water the flowers again.


----------



## Swamprat

9:30 in the morning and it is already miserable.

Like Son say's, pics always improve a post. I remember this day like it was last Thursday (it was). Hot, humid with a touch of static hanging in the air. 

As you can see I am preparing for hunting season by practicing my orange vest wearing skills.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Rip*

Lost one of our family pets this morning about daybreak. Buck had the cancer, and was being treated, but it just got the best of him. We were up all night with him, trying to comfort. We had it set up to have him put down at noon today, but he would have none of that. One of the best dogs our family has ever had.

R.I.P. Buck-  8-29-01  to  8-6-11


----------



## Swamprat

Sorry to hear that HD....losing a family pet is always tough.


----------



## 12pointer

Sorry to hear that ,anybody that says a pet cant be like a family member doesnt know what they are talking about . I dont know what I will do with my wife when we ever loose our dog she is so attached to her.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I feel for you,its tough on the family,I know that time is coming for my 14yr old yard dawg,she is still getting around,but slow now,she did her share of keeping this acre clear of unauthorized animals,she did not discriminate,now her son is taking up the slack,while moma dawg watches and barks.
I would get the family another one,name him BuckJr.,I had labs up till 1987,great dawgs.


----------



## Son

My last dog was a faithful one. 

Checked to see if my trail cam had melted or not. Luckily, I had it in a shady location and it was still in good shape. Had pictures of three bucks and some does. And a couple big deer too far to tell. It was hot out there, too hot for me. Even though, there were three members out scouting and moving stands. Youth makes one do such as that.


----------



## Son




----------



## Son

Wanting to get this one's picture, he's another year older now. And the camera is close to his hangout.


----------



## Son

Or this one


----------



## Swamprat

That last one body wise is a chunk....looks like he is still in rut mode.

Hopefully he cruises by my stand this year.


----------



## Son

Notice the picture was taken two days after last season closed. And he hangs around where you hunt.


----------



## Swamprat

I saw the date but unless I had the camera up I would never know where it came from. Guess I have something to look forward to. Not sure if the timbering might have changed his pattern but we will see.

I hope somebody gets a crack at him. Will need a few folks to drag him.
To bad we can't get the season extended for a few more weeks.


----------



## Son

The areas where those pictures were taken, are not in the cutover.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like the lease might have gotten some rain this afternoon. Just like alot of areas it was needed.

Wish we would get a nice little tropical system to park over us for a day or two to bring the water levels back up. Hard to hear the deer moving in dust compared to water.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Hard to hear the deer moving in dust compared to water.



Just look for the dust clouds during times like this


----------



## Son

Don't think the rain amounted to much more than a short shower, that's what we got here at Lake Seminole. I like some moisture in the ground, helps tell if tracks are fresh or not.
One of the members was up to camp today spraying roundup around all the trailers and buildings. I had sprayed some of em yesterday, until I almost fell out from the heat. His name is Jimmy Brooks if any of ya happen to run into him or his wife Tina. Good folks and Tina hunts, Jimmy doesn't.


----------



## Swamprat

We need a group photo so I can put names with faces, know who a few are but will be totally lost opening day.

But nothing new....I am always lost. LOL

I do appreciate the chores folks are doing no matter how big or small. Wish work was not getting in the way right now cause generally I am on a property as often as possible. Just leave a few chores for me.


----------



## Son

Noticed a few trees across roads on the 650, guess nobody wants to deal with em in this heat.


----------



## stealthman52

I would sick Mr.Bruce on them downed trees,with you directing......lol


----------



## Son

Bruce's wife (Judy) is currently in the hospital. Had a section of her colon removed. At 5 PM she was in recovery and the doc said everything went OK, even though she has a breathing problem. She then goes to ICU for a spell before going to a private room. Keep em in mind ya'll.


----------



## Swamprat

Sorry to hear that...Bruce is good folk as I am sure his wife is.

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery and a great outcome.


----------



## Havana Dude

I don't know none of ya, but I hope your bud Bruce's wife is OK. Prayers for all.


----------



## Son

Thanks ya'll, I know Bruce and his wife appreciates ya'll. She'll be in ICU for a few days, that was the last word received.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you tell Mr.Bruce I hope the wife makes a speedy recovery,she has to keep him in line,prayers for Mrs.Judy.


----------



## Son

Bruces wife is doing much better today, but planning for a lengthy hospital stay of at least another week.
Thanks Ya'll


----------



## Son

Hot dog, we got some rain this PM, a slow drizzle still going on at 11:30


----------



## Son

Hey ya'll, Here it is, August 11, 2011 and it's still hot with thousands of gnats to worry ya if outside. It's a good day to be inside, looking out. I have two tanks of boat gas waiting of a good cool day to go fishing. Wouldn't mind going up to the woods to check out some stands. It's this time of year, I like to make sure they are still safe, in good condition, in need of repairs etc.. Due to a cutover, have three that needs relocating. Looks like it's going to be a good water oak acorn (akern) year.

Wish it would cool off so I could go arrowhead hunting.


----------



## stealthman52

something don't look right about that one,you been diving creeks,rivers?,looks like varnish,kind of shiny


----------



## Son

Yep, that's a tanic stain caused by being in a stream. Water polish makes em shine pretty good.


----------



## Son

With deer season coming up, I'm getting ancy, and ready to get in the woods. That is, if it cools off some. Here are some of the bucks that made it through last season, that I will have on my "To Get list" this season. The first picture is a buck I passed on the last week of the season because I had already taken two bucks. He's a nice tall ten point.






This ol boy came by my stand when I wasn't in it. Probably still an 8, but if he comes by, I'm going to give him a ride in my Sorry-ten truck.






Here's another good'un. First two that shows up, gets a free ride. I missed this buck in 2009 with a muzzle loader at about 70 yards.






Might even look for some of this bacon


----------



## Son

Was going to check the camera today, too hot for me, so it'll have to wait. Just hope it doesn't melt in this heat and humitity. I bet most of the deer are almost naked in their effort to deal with this summer. Hanging around the crops and irrigation systems for food, water and a cool off now and then.


----------



## stealthman52

I made two PVC pipe feeders today,will leave them on my 20ac spot, and one tasco camera,its small
4"x6"x2"


----------



## Son

I bought a new feeder for here at the house. It's a grill, and boy does it do steaks good. Ribs, venison etc..
Rain was all around us today, but we didn't get a drop here at my area of the Lake.


----------



## Swamprat

I tell you we get humidity up here but I was down in Levy and Citrus Counties this past week and just standing there you have sweat rolling off of you. It was like why bother taking a shower that morning cause by 8:30 in the morning you were swimming in your own juices. That and the heat index made it unpleasant.

Actually pulled off the side of 19 on Thursday and layed out in Mule Creek for several minutes to cool off and wash the sweat off of me and my clothes. 

Was looking at the rocks scattered about and got to thinking of point hunting but my better judgement took over, if not I would have spent the rest of the afternoon wading the creek looking.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang Swampy, I got visions of "O Brother where art thou?" in my head now. Might have been some sweet thangs down there bathing


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Dang Swampy, I got visions of "O Brother where art thou?" in my head now. Might have been some sweet thangs down there bathing



This was in Gulf Hammock, there is not even a place to get sweet tea much less a sweet thang.

If they was there then they must have been on the other side of the highway.


----------



## Son

Gulf Hammock area is a long stretch of swamps on each side of highway 19. Mermaids don't live in swamps. Go on down to Crystal River of Homosassa and you might find some.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea, we saw plenty of mermaids at Homosassa springs last summer!! Yes, yes we did


----------



## Son

To think, in the old days, I used to swim in Homosassa Springs, the run, Halls River and the Homosassa River. Many times, swam from the public dock/landing across to my Uncles dock. I wouldn't put my toe in that river at the public dock these days.


----------



## stealthman52

sorry to hear that about the rain,you better take that feeder grill to camp,so DM can grill it on up when you tag one.


----------



## Son

Saw this stand today, hope the owner fixes those broken braces before the season opens.


----------



## Swamprat

Noticed the humidity was down quite alot today, still hot but a little more bearable. Low tonight is supose to be around 68, might have to break out a light jacket. LOL

Dry as a picked over bone though.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Noticed the humidity was down quite alot today, still hot but a little more bearable. Low tonight is supose to be around 68, might have to break out a light jacket. LOL
> 
> Dry as a picked over bone though.



Funny you mention that. I told the wife before leaving for work, that today had a "fall feeling" to it. Not the temps, but just had that feel to me. Seems like the shade was different today. Shadows looked longer. Am I making any sense to anyone, or am I full of it?


----------



## Son

I think ya'll hoping for cooler weather just a little premature. Yes, the humitity was down, but it got up to 90 here, and in the woods, it was breezy but hot with gnats. Didn'tr take the deer long to learn to avoid my camera, they moved over about 40 yards. So, I moved the camera. I'll get em at least once before they find it again. Was checking one of my favorite stand areas and heard one run off. Sounded like a ten point with a double white throat patch. Nice one..


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Funny you mention that. I told the wife before leaving for work, that today had a "fall feeling" to it. Not the temps, but just had that feel to me. Seems like the shade was different today. Shadows looked longer. Am I making any sense to anyone, or am I full of it?



You are correct in all accounts...even before I left the office today around 5:15 or so I looked out the window and the shadows had a different look about them. It seemed later than what it was.

We are either smoking the same hippie lettuce or that is actually what is happening. I choose the latter. Today just seemed different in alot of ways.

And yes, that slight hint of fall got me a tad bit excited.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I think ya'll hoping for cooler weather just a little premature. Yes, the humitity was down, but it got up to 90 here, and in the woods, it was breezy but hot with gnats. Didn'tr take the deer long to learn to avoid my camera, they moved over about 40 yards. So, I moved the camera. I'll get em at least once before they find it again. Was checking one of my favorite stand areas and heard one run off. Sounded like a ten point with a double white throat patch. Nice one..



I'll take the 90 over the 95-100 any day...yes the gnats are still bad at my place.

I wish I had hearing like you that transmits sound into a image of a fine deer Got a feeling you actually saw the deer as stealthy as you are. Now just gotta figure out what pond he was in.


----------



## Son

I'll give you some hints. There's some oaks there, and he ran into a mayhaw thicket. Oh, and he was running west.  I know, probably shouldn't narrow it down like that, but what the heck. Can't do too much for an ol hunting buddy.


----------



## Swamprat

OK....that narrowed it down to 1 or 70 places. LOL


----------



## kmckinnie

May all of your big buck dreams come true!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> May all of your big buck dreams come true!



I second that...even if it ain't big it's your hunt so if you decided to harvest it and it's legal who am I to say it was wrong to do so. 

Hunting should be fun...so make it happen. We have enough rules and regs in society, why hinder yourself in a passion. If you just enjoy shooting deer then join a club where you can, if you like seeing deer and waiting for a good one then same thing, if you want to kill 130" and above then same rule applies.

Trust me I have no concern of what folks harvest 40 counties away. It does not effect my deer hunting in the least bit. Just have fun while hunting.


----------



## Son

When it comes to bucks, I usually try for big ones, but I'm also going to make sure I have some venison too. Shucks I hunted many years when all one could hope for was to see a legal buck. And still, we're hunting free roaming, very wild deer these days. Tough to control trophy stuff with those conditions, but some are around, here and there. I like to see folks enjoy hunting without too many rules. It's not a contest, it's enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## kmckinnie

Wise words, from a buck hunter! Great way to look at it!


----------



## stealthman52

Thats why they used to call him "BONES"


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> I think ya'll hoping for cooler weather just a little premature.




Can you blame us?LOL I am sick and tired of sweating. I want to go to the swamp, but it is just absolutely miserable when it is this hot. Like I said, it was still hot yeterday, just had a fall feel to it.


----------



## Son

Nice this morning 68 degrees.


----------



## Son

Aug 17th, it's hot again folks, and looks like not much chance for rain until next week.

Lake Seminole at present is really low, watch where you boat.


----------



## Bear10

That's a fancy dock Son.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,I am wondering when Son is going to add dock lamps up and down that fancy dock


----------



## Son

The dock has been inproved since that picture, there's now a roof over the entire end and the slip between the wing dock extensions. Thinking about a light house to steer boats around it.

My bass boat


----------



## stealthman52

Son,they still using that boat?,Son, what about them little solar powered landscape lights at wally world in the garden center,they might look good down each side of that dock and would only come on at nite.


----------



## Son

The Intrepid was taken out of commission some years ago, and is now a floating museum in New York City of all places. Guess they didn't want us Southerners to ever see it again. It was quite a ride, always vibrating, shaking and smelling of avgas etc. Best part was, the planes landed right above my sleeping quarters. Then we got to listen to the cable drag back for the next landing. My job was Morse Code, Supervisor, and a few other titles. Worked in the Radio Shack right under the Island. If it hadn't been for being couped up inside all the time, I would have made it a career. Missed my fishing and hunting too much to stay. Did my 6 years obligation and got out.


----------



## stealthman52

I been to NYC oncest, that was nuff for me,I bet you were still pullin in bass when you was on boat in your dreams,and then waking up in that bunk,thinking you were in your stand somewhere in da woods,lol.


----------



## Son

Ha, when we had locker inspections by the Head officers, they would always laugh when they looked in my locker. My clothes were neatly folded, locker was neat, but on the door. I had pictures of deer and fish. Everybody else had wimmin on their locker doors.  lol


----------



## stealthman52

those guys with the wimmin pics probably had power strokin on there minds,your pics were sodered in your mind by your dad taking you hunting and fishing,which is an american tradition


----------



## Son

My Dad needed me to go fishing and hunting with him. I drove the jeep, and sculled the boat. Remember, that was way back when there was no trolling motors, and a 10 hp outboard was a bigg'un.


----------



## Havana Dude

I used to fish with the best "Sculler" of em all. Johnny Mac, Uncle Johnny. He took me fishing anytime my Dad couldn't . He was like a Grandpa to me.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Scullin*

I used to fish with the best "Sculler" of em all. Johnny Mac, Uncle Johnny. He took me fishing anytime my Dad couldn't . He was like a Grandpa to me.


----------



## Son

I learned how to drive in the Everglades and Avon Park. And at one time, I could almost get a 14 foot aluminum boat on plane sculling. My Dad did not allow any bumping the boat or the paddle coming out of the water. Smooth and quiet, or he would let ya know. How many can remember when the first artificial eels came available? They were porkrind, and in a jar of brine. Then came the plastics and everybody started calling em "Worms"


----------



## Havana Dude

Yep, I remember that. Here is a European I did today of one the bucks I got last season. Got another to do , and still waiting on my mount from the taxi.


----------



## Son

You're industrious, My racks are just laying around in piles. hanging out in the carport, on shelves, on the floor etc..

Even got em on top of some mounts, double racks you might say.


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, Son, I aint got near what you have, and would be ashamed to let you see what I have stacked around and hanging in the shed, etc. I have some kind of illness about staying inside I guess. I been down at the workshop all day plundering, making Adarondack chairs, painted an old cross cut saw I found many years ago. Just not much for me to do inside. I hate TV basically, even though I think we have one in every room Here is the saw I painted today as well. Had to take 2 pics to get any detail.


----------



## Havana Dude

Been making these chairs for a while now too.


----------



## Son

Neat stuff, I don't watch much TV either. The remodeling business has kept me busy for the last two months. Also did a little remodeling in my own shop to make it easier to work in. Better lighting etc.. Had plans to do all sorts of things today, but pulled a muscle in my back yesterday, and it's giving me a fit today. Just made a bad turn, wasn't lifting anything. Darn stuff just jumps on ya when you get my age. And there's nothing you can do about it. Need to get straightened out so I can shoot my bow.


----------



## Swamprat

good looking stuff HD, yep sure beats sitting around.

Here is how I spent part of Saturday. Started around 11:30 and was basically done by 2. Not much comb but they haven't been in there for maybe a month or less. for the most part they were pretty calm, hardly had to use any smoke. That suit was dang sure hot tho....took several water breaks but not knowing how testy they were did not want to chance it.


----------



## Son

You look pretty good all dressed up...


----------



## Swamprat

Yeah, and white does not flatter me. LOL


----------



## Havana Dude

How much of the sweet nectar did ya get SR?


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> How much of the sweet nectar did ya get SR?



None....since it was a newly established hive they had very little honey. Right now there main focus is building comb to either rear brood or store pollen and honey. White comb like you see is pretty much virgin comb with not much in it.

At this time of year you leave what they have for their winter stores but in a month or so I will be feeding them sugar water for them to convert for food to over winter them. They might make it or might not.


----------



## Havana Dude

I gotcha.


----------



## Son

We havn't seen a honey bee since Spring, and then it was just a few on the orange trees.
Lake Seminole is still low. Saw the Corp airboat going up and down the channel out from our dock. Looked to be spraying the edges of the channels.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got in the danged ol yeller jackets today. DANG!! Popped me 7 times before I could get away from them. I was cleaning out the garden, and carrying weeds over to the goats. Have to walk through about 15' of woodsy area to get there. After throwing the junk over the fence, got almost back out of the woods, and they lit me up. Both ankles, back, and left hand. The one on my left hand is swolt pretty good, and Hurts even now. Can't even make a fist with it. Man I hate them bugers.


----------



## florida boy

Havana Dude said:


> Got in the danged ol yeller jackets today. DANG!! Popped me 7 times before I could get away from them. I was cleaning out the garden, and carrying weeds over to the goats. Have to walk through about 15' of woodsy area to get there. After throwing the junk over the fence, got almost back out of the woods, and they lit me up. Both ankles, back, and left hand. The one on my left hand is swolt pretty good, and Hurts even now. Can't even make a fist with it. Man I hate them bugers.



Gonna take a whole pack of chewing tabacco to cover all those stings ! Take some benadryl . Hope you get to feeling better . I hate those things !


----------



## Son

Yellow jackets took over one of my boats last year. Luckily, only one sting, and it was to a young feller. They were inside a closed in seat with floatation. Bombed em. Skunks and armadillos will dig em out for the larvae.
Hot today, no rain as South Fl prepares for the worst if that hurricane leans on the state.

Picture always improves a post


----------



## Havana Dude

florida boy said:


> Gonna take a whole pack of chewing tabacco to cover all those stings ! Take some benadryl . Hope you get to feeling better . I hate those things !



yea, but it's too expensive to waste on a sting LOL!!! much less 7 of em.


----------



## bowtechnole

Havana Dude said:


> Got in the danged ol yeller jackets today. DANG!! Popped me 7 times before I could get away from them. I was cleaning out the garden, and carrying weeds over to the goats. Have to walk through about 15' of woodsy area to get there. After throwing the junk over the fence, got almost back out of the woods, and they lit me up. Both ankles, back, and left hand. The one on my left hand is swolt pretty good, and Hurts even now. Can't even make a fist with it. Man I hate them bugers.



I agree HD.  I've been working out at the lease every weekend for a month brush clearing, clearing lanes, hanging stands and pruning, not 1 yellow jacket nest or bite.  I'm home Sunday weed eating around a ditch and BAM, I couldn't drop that weed eater fast enough.  Neighbors probably thought I was crazy running up the street flailing my arms.  Got hit on the left ear 3 times, the back of the neck a few, and my left temple 2 times.  That ear swole up something fierce. Needless to say, those jackets went to bed to the fumes of gas and a large blaze that night.


----------



## Son

Back when I used to do lots of bushhogging, I would wear a bug suit with headnet. Yellow jackets would come up all around me, but never got stung. Just kept driving until they gave up. Luckily had that suit on one time, when swinging the tractor around stirred up a hornets nest hanging on a limb. The didn't get me either.


----------



## Son

Had to meet with the Electric Coop and discuss the huge bills I've been receiving for our hunt camp. Even the months when there's no hunting going on, our bills have remained high.  They agree, something doesn't seem right, so they recommended I go to the camp and turn everything off. So, went to the camp and turned off the one small electric refrigerator that was on in Jims trailer. All the other trailers were found unplugged already. Had some usage still coming off one leg going to the large mobile home. Checked inside and found a light burning, one 60 watt bulb. Cut that off, and still saw the meter moving slightly. Cut everything off and left, it was just too darn hot to be trouble shooting today.
Last time up, I found a light bulb and a ceiling fan running. Evidently we have somebody who doesn't know how to turn things off. Just some problems of running a club. And it ain't fun. Now I'm wondering if someone isn't coming in there and messing around. Last week somebody rummaged thru one of the trailers, and scattered stuff throughout. Nothing was taken that we know of. Two phone chargers and a pair of shoes were left behind? Still a mystery. Dang it was hot today, and the gnats didn't mind.


----------



## billy336

I bushhog for a living. Last year I was hit 31 times by Africanized bees. One even got me in my left eye. Pulled the stinger out with tweezers as I was an hour from a hospital. Part of it is still behind my cornea, doc said they'll get it out if I ever have cataract surgery. First known case of a direct sting to the eye in south FL. Every eye doctor and specialist in town had me come by so they could take a look. It was pretty nasty.I wear a headnet now. Bothers me from time to time


----------



## Havana Dude

billy336 said:


> I bushhog for a living. Last year I was hit 31 times by Africanized bees. One even got me in my left eye. Pulled the stinger out with tweezers as I was an hour from a hospital. Part of it is still behind my cornea, doc said they'll get it out if I ever have cataract surgery. First known case of a direct sting to the eye in south FL. Every eye doctor and specialist in town had me come by so they could take a look. It was pretty nasty.I wear a headnet now. Bothers me from time to time



Uhhh, you get the award!!! Dang, in the eye? Wow.

I found 2 places about 3 feet apart where they are going in and out. I gassed both last night, and it is still active. I am at work tonight, so I will have to hit them again tomorrow night. About 10 seconds after gassing them, you could hear the hive come alive underground from 15 feet away. This one is gonna be tough to kill. Last one I got into, i took 3 times before I got em. Did I mention I hate them things?


----------



## Son

One cap of gas, over each hole when it's dark, and leave the cap covering the hole. Fumes will get em all.
Sevin dust will also kill em. Dust the holes at night, wear protective netting. Notice they guard the holes at night too.

Check my camera today, 30 pictures of does. Seen one doe, you've seen em all...lol


----------



## Son

Glad to see all the does, where the gals are, the guys will not be far away.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you ever put WD40 on a yellow jacket or bee sting?Nothing in WD40 that will hurt you,main ingredient is fish oil.


----------



## Havana Dude

Both of these holes are at an angle, in a small rise. One of my bottles did fall over and out of the hole, so that may account for their still being active. They are getting a high dose of petro tonight. I think I forgot to mention I hate them things.


----------



## Son

WD 40 will kill wasp, bees and yellowjackets. Spray em, and they go straight to the dirt. Boom.


----------



## stealthman52

hey say it will clean shower sliding doors,take out tomato stains from clothes, I know it protects outboard motors,pull off the cowling and coat everything you can,10yrs later it will look like brand new.


----------



## Son

Hey folks, Have been invited to rejoin the Donalsonville New to continue my column that ran for over 23 years. Here's the first column where I will head the outdoors/Lake Seminole section.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey u made the paper! Congrads on the column!


----------



## stealthman52

Congrats Son, like i said on your site,back by popular demand.


----------



## Son

Yep, had retired after 23 years, but my readers wanted me back. So I've agreed to start the column up again. Only had a couple months off.

I learned one thing by retiring the column. If people liked your column, they will call you to see if you've taken ill. Then after finding out you're ok, they ask ya to start writing again.  Lots of peer pressure there.


----------



## Swamprat

billy336 said:


> I bushhog for a living. Last year I was hit 31 times by Africanized bees. One even got me in my left eye. Pulled the stinger out with tweezers as I was an hour from a hospital. Part of it is still behind my cornea, doc said they'll get it out if I ever have cataract surgery. First known case of a direct sting to the eye in south FL. Every eye doctor and specialist in town had me come by so they could take a look. It was pretty nasty.I wear a headnet now. Bothers me from time to time



That is why I was wearing the bees suit getting the bees out of the crate...you don't know if they are Africanized or just in a bad mood. Heard stories of folks losing sight in one eye due to a bee sting, you got very lucky indeed. I talked with Jaime Ellis over at UF who is in the schools bee department and he told me down in South Florida it was not uncommon to see feral hives in just about every wood power pole that had a cavity from woodpeckers. Know of another guy who probably gets a bunch out of water meter boxes.

Checked on the hive I moved out of the crate across town yesterday afternoon late. They were doing well, left a feeder of sugar syrup to help build them up faster.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats Son.....now you can work inside the A/C


----------



## Son

The AC does feel good these days. If I could go back to the good ol days, AC is one thing I would like to take with me.


----------



## Son

I thought about going fishing today, Yep, that's all I did was think about it. The heat and gnats helped me make up my mind. It's low water in Lake Seminole right now and some of my favorite spots aren't worth fishing when it's this low.


----------



## Swamprat

I came over the Apalach at I-10 this afternoon and it is the lowest I think I have even seen.

Went also over the Aucilla in Lamont and swore I saw sand bottom, first for me.


----------



## Havana Dude

You can walk across the Ochlochnee at 27, and hardly get your feet wet.


----------



## Son

This should get your spirits up, and in the mood for deer season.
Many years ago when this feller was younger. It took three years to finally get this buck after he was first seen. The second year i hunted him, i had him at forty yards broadside and had a misfire. Remington 742 30-06. Got him with the same rifle the next year. 200 pounds with a spread of over 20 inches.


----------



## kmckinnie

Havana Dude said:


> You can walk across the Ochlochnee at 27, and hardly get your feet wet.



A cricket can wade across it!

They a catching some big flatheads out of the holes there right now! One of the holes is just up from that bridge!


----------



## Son

If it wasn't so hot, I would go catch some of them big ol flatheads.


----------



## stealthman52

Its hot as a literknot fire down dis way too


----------



## Son

96 on the screened in back porch with two fans going. Radio said 105 heat index today.
Sure hope my trail camera didn't melt on the tree today.
Somebody ran over a fawn two blocks up from the house today, just after noon. I saw the old doe going back and forth across the road looking for it soon after. Somebody wasn't paying attention to hit that fawn in broad daylight. It's a wide right of way, so they had time to see it coming. Probably on a cellphone.


----------



## Son

Got a few things to get ready for bowseason.  Need to cleanup camp like I do every year. Pressure wash the screened in cooking and eating area. Trim a few limbs. Move one trailer belonging to an ex member. Need the parking for a new member next to the power pole. Been putting it off due to hot weather. Then I need to order some rain so the plots can be disc'ed.


----------



## kmckinnie

Let SR help u move that camper! lols Hes great help I can tell. 
Nothing like a good camp buddy!


----------



## stealthman52

Mr.K ,Son will get r done,remember he has Mr.Bruce as a sidekicker


----------



## Havana Dude

Got a couple feeders up this morning, put out a mineral drip thingamajig I got suckered into buying last night at Stones Hunters night out. Got my name in the hat to win one of them evil golf carts, and another raffle for a some kind of Jeep toy, for a young boy with cancer. They gave out 20-30 door prizes at the end of the night, and my usual luck, nothing. Oh, and I got some of that evil corn too, at 9.50/ 50lb sack. I figure, the way my luck is, corn will 4 bucks a bag by the end of the week.


----------



## Son

I saw 40 pounds of yellow grunt at Wally World for 8 something. They wouldn't take an IOU.
O, we will get the trailer thing ironed out. First chance I have on a cool morning, I need to go up and find out where our electrical problem is. It's also been considered that somebody is using the electricity when nobody is around. And the camp has been vacant for the most part as Jim has been staying here at the lake. He was having some medical problems. We've about got him back going good again. What we've noticed is, the power bill hasn't changed since turkey season closed. Strange huh?


----------



## kmckinnie

Maybe the meter needs ajusting! HIT IT WITH A BIG HAMMER! LOLs


----------



## Son

We're fixing to check the camp more often, especially on weekends. We did have a member who would stay in his camper just about every weekend, hunting season or not. That cost everybody else more money. But he's not been in the club since turkey season, but his trailer is still there. Hope he's reading this. Cause he doesn't answer his phone.
Getting ready for bow season, wishing for some rain and cooler mornings.


----------



## stealthman52

40lb down here I think was 8.57 at Wallyworld
got another good rain here tonite,almost every nite seems like


----------



## Son

Forecast says we might have a few chances for rain at the end of this week, and first of next week. Be good if we get some good rains before cotton harvest time comes around. And that's not too far away. Peanuts will be coming up soon, but they'll need irrigation to soften the ground or the nuts will pull off in the hard ground.


----------



## talisman

I think The guy you are talking about has been up there more than you think. I saw him a couple times after turkey season at camp just spending the weekend


----------



## Son

That's what I've been thinking. Need to pull his trailer away from the power. Some folks can make running a camp a real chore. Might just go up and move him today. Need to put up another camera, and check the one I have out too. Dry as a bone still, and only a maybe rain in the forecast.


----------



## Son

Got er done, that trailer is no longer near any power. And yep, he's been back and plugged it in again. Old irrigation pipe blew out underground and took out the dirt in the barn. Men are out there now capping it off. It's an old pipe that used to go north of us. Of all places, under the barn. Now the barn has a hole in it three feet deep. An old farmer used to own all the land around there, and there's abandoned pipes underground everywhere. Well, now they've found where this one was. Some fixing is in order with a load of dirt to put in that barn.


----------



## Son

Going to check the camera was a chore today, old left hip joint has a pain in it. Got up that way this morning. Dang, some kind of pain all the time. Reminds me of my age.

Hot, 101 outside when I was there today.


----------



## Swamprat

Nice ol gamey one in the first pic and the future in the second. LOL


----------



## kmckinnie

That1st pic is of a older animal! Look a the belly,Its been eating good!


----------



## Son

I knew I would get some compliments from ya'll.


----------



## stealthman52

JL was probably coming to camp to Budweiser it on up,every time I seen him he had a cold beer going sitting in his truck,lol


----------



## Son

It's a shame some folks let that can or bottle get ahold of em. It becomes their best friend, girlfriend, hobby, occupation etc.. They just can't get away from it. Whether it be hard licker, beer or wine. It sure gets a grip on some people. Hunting with folks like that could be disasterous too, I don't want to be near em. Sometimes a club gets a member like that, and it takes time to catch on and move em out. Think about em being up in a tree stand, that's hairy if ya ask me. I've never been a drinker of alcoholic beverages, even went through the Navy without every getting drunk. I knew a lot of other Sailors that did the same. I remember an old friend, James Haislops Dad, He would call em "can men" the one handed guys because they always had hold of a can. Then he said, when they had a smoke in their lips, they only had one eye. I believe he gave an accurate description and can remember the smoke going up and closing one of their eyes.  Funny, but not so.


----------



## Son

Somebody lost a peacock, he now eats my garden. Never knew they ate so many leaves. He loves mustard, marigolds and everything else green. He's gotta go.


----------



## Son

My friends can remember the old Orlando Clipper, it did many trips to St Vincents Island in the panhandle of Fl on bowhunts.


----------



## Son

Checked some stands today to make sure they are safe. Some need new straps etc..


----------



## Havana Dude

Did some cleaning up at camp. Other guy likes to dump his yard trimmings, limbs and whatever other crap he can drag up, next to the wet weather pond at camp. Got to where we could not hardly park in that area.......now you can. Did a little weed wackin, and blowing off camper roof. Mowing tomorrow, and maybe mow some of our old plots down and till em up. Got the ol tiller for the tractor going today. Been sittin for years. Even if I don't plant nothing, them deers love that fresh dirt. It's so dry, we don't have any water sitting any where in  our swamp. No yellow jackets today, but I did disturb a wasp nest. Them thangs are tame compared to a YJ!!!


----------



## Son

It takes time and effort, but a little here and there will get it done. I picked up some limbs around camp yesterday. And removed trees from roads if I could break em up with the truck tire. Those that wouldn't break will need more manpower than I have right now. Trimmed some overhanging limbs from some of our tighter roads. Don't want to scratch up that ol worn out sorry ten any more than it is. Covered a couple armo holes, we have one digging up camp.


Don't forget these guys


----------



## stealthman52

Dat ole nake says DON'T TREAD ON ME


----------



## Son

What a place to sit, hidden deep in the woods... All you have to worry about is, the scorpions that like to hang out in there.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> What a place to sit, hidden deep in the woods... All you have to worry about is, the scorpions that like to hang out in there.





Looks like a nice place to relax.


----------



## Son

Yes Nic, it's the type place us old timers like to use. Can't fall out of these. Checked it yesterday for varmits, and trimmed off some limbs that were hanging down.


----------



## Swamprat

I have seen that stand.....looks like a good place for a afternoon nap.


----------



## Son

Just don't lean against the walls, scorpians are abundant around old blinds like that. I put some roachproof in it last year. Might do it again this year. Our Sheriff used to hunt out of this old blind when he was a guest of the club that used to have that lease. Now that it's getting cooler maybe I can stand to go out and scout a little more. Definitely wont be hunting if it's hot and gnatty.


----------



## Son

Pulled out one of the old bowhunting albums. Will be posting some of the photos on the Bowhunting thread. Here's one of our Alabama group, we had some real bowhunters in that camp this week. The tall guy pointing at the largest buck is Bill Fuller, a Friend and gamewarden. I'm taking the picture. Feller in the white shirt is James Haislop (Mr America 1968) to the right of him is another gamewarden friend, and Harold Finke doing the skinning.


----------



## Son

Here's another, me and one of the gamewarden friends dragging one out he shot.


----------



## Son

If you were looking at radar this morning, one would think we got some nice rain. But the truth is, one little mist fell just before sunrise. Not a drop since and it's now 11:44 in the morning. The radar pictures are not accurate in my opinion.


----------



## Son

12:30, first shower hit Lake Seminole, and still sprinkling.


----------



## Son

We've gotten some good rains since yesterday evening. Sure is nice to have some moisture.


----------



## talisman

I checked my rain gauge this morning and it has almost 4 inches in it


----------



## Son

Rat said he was going to the woods, maybe he'll let us know how much rain we got up there.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Rat said he was going to the woods, maybe he'll let us know how much rain we got up there.



Not enough.....there was some puddles but it did nothing to fill up ponds. Even the first ditch on the 650 was dry along with a few grass ponds I walked. Lot of the road puddles had dried up from wind action by that afternoon.

Seen Pointpuller there and we walked a few places and toward the end heard 5 trees crash down in about 15 or so minutes due to the wind. We pulled one pine out of the road by the box stand at the junction going into Mayhaw Slough.

Saw several fresh tracks, a few good size. I hung a stand overlooking a nice little funnel about 80-100 yards away that if roads 3&4 get closed ought to be productive.

Got a good shower just South of D-ville heading home so maybe that made it to the lease. At least it washed my truck off.

Also left several copies of color aerials on the table in the kitchen/eating area for anybody who wants one. Not the best but maybe helpful to some.


----------



## Son

Maybe the place will get more water before this system moves out. I see some on radar right now. I don't like to be anywhere near trees on windy or wet days. They will come down and had a near miss several years ago. A huge oak came down right after I walked out from under it. It was a wet windy day.
Here's an old snake picture from many years ago, on a rainy day in Alabama.


----------



## Swamprat

Me and Jason had one that if we would have been a minute behind might have landed on us. We got back to the trucks and heard some more and decided we need to get on out. 

We noticed alot of dead pines around Mayhaw Slough.....not sure if it was from drought stressing them and the pine beetles moved in or what. Also noticed the cypress trees turning brown and shedding needles about a month early but that is probably drought induced.


----------



## Son

In the spring I notified the head forester about those dead pines at the slough, he checked em out. Said beetles but not the real bad kind. Would imagine drought got some too. Drought got lots of trees down here at the lake too. I think the west end will be the next area they will clearcut. Wont hurt it much due to all the pond thickets, ponds etc..


----------



## Son

Rains gone, 68 degrees at Lake Seminole this morning.


----------



## Son

63 this morning at sunrise. School calls this morning asking for help locating a den of rattlers. I gave em some tips, still under the weather a bit. Told em what to look for, and that from July til late August Rattlers are having their young in this area. Usually denned up guarding em from threats. Something must have disturbed the den and the little snakes are wandering around. Hope they find em.
Been a while since the hospital has called wanting me to identify snakes brought in by bite victims. Snakes come in all sizes, but most people think of big snakes. Small snakes are hard to see at times. Rattlers usually don't buzz until messed with. A bite could come before the first buzz. It's that time of year, watch your step.


----------



## Son

A picture to get ya'll thinking about deer hunting. The season is upon us.


----------



## Son

Maybe we'll get some cold weather. These deer are in ice.


----------



## Son

Apparently, not many of our club members interested in bowhunting this weekend. Only one so far, that I'v e heard from. He's going to have a time getting around with a vehicle cause there's trees down everywhere. Guess he'll go around em with a fourwheeler. That's what most do.


----------



## kmckinnie

Go getem P. P.


----------



## Son

Just received word, three hunting on our lease. One complaining about trees down across the roads. What does anybody want to bet, he doesn't remove em?
Nice morning for bowhunting, in the 60's. So, I went out and planted some mustard greens.


----------



## Havana Dude

Haha, those kind crack me up. The lazy one in our group told me for years I needed to cut a tree down in our little camp area so he could circle around easier. Kept sayin, you got a saw don't you? you need to cut that tree down. I told my buddy that passed away last Sept., that it would be a cold day in heck fore I cut that tree down. A month after he dies, the lazy one goes and cuts the tree down. If I was ya'll, I would wait and see how long it took for him to do anything about it.

Planted 3 small patches this morning in rye. Ground good and damp, no standing water still in the swamp. Saw a doe and a spike on the way out, bedded in the pines. He was still in velvet.


----------



## Son

Too late, one of our better members spent the morning removing trees, and says he will be back tomorrow with a chainsaw. And you've probably already guessed. Nobody offered to help. Guess some think they just paid to hunt and work wasn't in the deal.
Cracks me up when we get a member who thinks we have a deer farm, and expects twenty bucks to come out within fifteen minutes after they get in a stand. One year, we had a new member who was complaining about there being no food plots. We had about 17 of em, he must not have gotten off the roads. I always welcome those who know more than I, cause I'm still learning.   lol


----------



## Havana Dude

I got a text from this guy this afternoon. Hey, WE need to cut up some of the downed trees in the swamp, to open it up a bit. (Translated)......"when you get a chance, cut up some of those trees in the swamp so we can see better". We do need to do that, lost a bunch of huge oaks this summer, to what looks like a straight line wind coming through, about a dozen big oaks blown down, mostly in the same direction, no twist. I could fill up 100 trucks with firewood if you could get in there to em. I need to harness up one of these useless horses around here and geterdone!! Oh, and he just happened to mention that he just inherited a 100 acre farm somewhere near Cairo I think, from his FIL passing away. Also 2 big tractors, 70 cows, and a fishing pond. Absolutely no mention of taking his little fat buddy up there though. He did mention though that he saw where I cleaned up his mess at camp. and dumped a load of rock in the mud hole in the road at camp.


----------



## Son

Without asking em, I bet every club could tell the same type stories. some folks just aren't leaders. And you know the old Eskimo saying. "If you're not the lead dog, the view never changes". That's the way it is with those kind of folks. The view never changes. It's everybody else's job, and everybody's elses fault. most of em wouldn't be happy if you hung em with a new rope.

Lol


----------



## Havana Dude

I suspect what you say is true. Been this way for 20+ years. I don't spect it's gonna change any time soon. LOL. That is how it's been for 20+ years now, no need to change now right? At least, for the first time in 20 years, I finally got the best buck off the place...x3...on him. It;s real silly when you stop and think we only hunt 40 acres


----------



## Son

I knew it was going to happen. News from the hunt camp this afternoon is. Those who sat and watched corn, saw nothing. Those who watched crop fields and akerns saw deer, but nothing they wanted to shoot. Water Oak akerns are beginning to fall, keeping our deer in the thick around the (now) dry ponds. One member has been two days trying to clear our roads of fallen trees from the last high winds. We still have lots to cut and move. Otherwise, only those who use fourwheelers will be using some of the roads. They go around em, and never think of moving one. Seems to be the general mentality of our nation these days. Work without pay isn't in their vocabulary, and with some, work is a four letter word even with pay. Be nice if they all had to experience the times of my younger years when we had chores to do. No tv, no phone, no toys and responsibility was taught and learned.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,it don't take much to hunt,I am hunting 20ac by myself and you would not beleive the deer come on that property.
Son,you know you are right about people,today,most are what I call metros, always looking for the easy way out,if effort is involved,they want someone else to do it.But,there are some good people that grew up knowing how ot get r done.


----------



## Son

I know a few of your metros that I would love to see get up at 5:30 in the morning, go out and milk a cow with their head against her belly half asleep. I swear, I used to could milk in my sleep. Feed up, go inside, strain the milk. Then make oatmeal for breakfast. I then had to clean up all the dirty dishes before riding a bicycle about 6 miles to school. Could have been longer, one day I'm going to check that. I could throw in snow up to my waist, but it never snowed. Come home from school, it started all over again, chores, milk, and other jobs before bed time. I remember, Ed Sullivan was on tv, but I didn't get to watch him.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm not complaining about the camp or the woods! Noone there to tell it to! We do it all, or most of it!

Hit a piggy today at the hunting woods! I need a double barrel bow!


----------



## stealthman52

Kmac,don't feel bad,every pig i arrowed always ran off,some bleed good,some don't,they are tuff e nuff.
Son,knows of a boe hawg i shot one year in Tide swamp,slammed a broadhead in behind his shield,he still ran a good 75 yds before he piled up in thick beside a swagrass pond.He had good 3inch ivory showing.


----------



## Son

I've had a couple close calls with wild boar hogs. One I had arrowed twice, lungs and down the spine from behind. He did everything he could do before he died to get me.
Killed a big boar in Avon Park that charged me, dropped him at my feet with # 2 turkey shot.
Charged by a big boar in Bull Creek, he came running at me with his head up. Shot him in the throat with # 1's and dropped him at my feet. Hogs can be smart.


----------



## kmckinnie

Didn't say I didn't get him.... There was more there! And yes they are veryyy smart!


----------



## Son

That one is just right for grilling...good job


----------



## Havana Dude

killem all KMC!!! Good deal!!


----------



## Son

The last rain that cam through has some wind in it. There's more trees down across our roads than I've seen there in 24 years. One of our members spent two mornings cutting trees and removing from the roads. I took a tour of the area this morning on my way to the Doc, and was amazed how much work one guy had done in only two mornings. Gosh, if a club just had two of these guys, imagine what they could get done in two mornings. Thanks Robert...
Nobody expects members who live far away to drive up to cut out a few trees. But when members are already up when work need be done. I for one think they should chip in. Evidently not many agree with me on that one. What else I noticed today was. We still have some puddles in the roads, and some wet spots in the creek. Some live oaks are dropping good akerns, and water oaks are doing the same. That's where I saw the most deer sign along the roads. Only saw a couple trees with persimmons.


----------



## Havana Dude

Just saw a little cow horn spike behind the house at 10:30 feeding along the back fence.


----------



## Son

Two hunting our properties, they are passing up does and young bucks. Havn't seen any big one's yet. But say they're seeing snakes crawling, even killed one at their trailer in camp. Copperhead.


----------



## Son

AAaaah, fresh mullet straight from the gulf for supper. Have put enough of em in the freezer for about four more meals.. Mullet, Venison, Wild turkey breast, quail, who needs store bought meat? If I run out of that, there's a peacock in the yard.


----------



## kmckinnie

You forgot breams, basses, catfishies! And other things that go bump in the nite!


----------



## Son

Yep, we eat plenty of them too. When's crow season...  lol


----------



## Son

Been watching the radar all evening. Sure hope it told the truth. Showed some good thunderstorms going across our hunting lands. Thought maybe somebody would be up there and give a report.


----------



## Bear10

We have got a good rain two days in a row here at my house. It  would be nice to get a lot more in the next month. We sprayed food plots last weekend getting ready to plant soon. It's amazing what a little bit of work will do for a piece of property. Now if it would just get cold and stay cold.


----------



## Son

Feller just called and said he was up in Birmingham yesterday evening and didn't have enough clothes with him. So, there's some cold coming, hope it hangs around a bit if it gets here.


----------



## Son

OK, roads are clear of all downed trees.


----------



## kmckinnie

The hogs were inthe swamp,and so where we! Killed four with bows!


----------



## Son

Think the big hogs that were on us last season,  moved on when our woods dried up. They'll be back if it ever rains again.


----------



## Havana Dude

I believe our hogs have found wetter spots also. We rarely see one if we have no standing water, and we don't have any right now. River is basically at a stand still. "islands" in the middle of it now. I tilled up some small plots a couple weeks ago, went back last Saturday and nothing but deer tracks in the dirt. Slung some rye, now it will never rain. It is usually pointless anyhow due to the amount of leaves that fall in these small patches, usually chokes out anything we try to plant. I think I will go in there tomorrow and see what is going on. I need to cut some trees anyhow for the lazy one so he can see better. 

Saw a doe and 2 spotted fawns this evening in neighbors yard. She had crossed the road, and they wouldn't cross it, kept bleeting till Momma came back to em. She came back , and they nursed for just a second till she walked away from them. She was grunting( I call it clicking when a doe does it) the whole time. I think she was a little aggravated they would not follow. Must be a couple boys


----------



## Son

Forecast says rain in the near future. Everybody get out and wash their vehicles. That should seal the deal. Going to the woods today to repair some blinds.


----------



## Havana Dude

Went to the swamp this morning. Cut some firewood, checked feeders. My little green patches are 6 inches tall!!!!!! Just planted Saturday week ago. Plenty deer tracks in em too. Looks like a hog wallered in one of em, as it had about a quart of water standing in the impression. Oh well, I am trying. If we get some good rain this week, I'm sure they will be all in em Loggers were pushing up rows of junk trees and burning, and when I left they were rowing it up for planting. Man them machines are way cool ...........and powerful. Just ordered me a couple game cams from Cabelas too. We'll see whats in them little patches before too long.


----------



## Son

Took the generator and went to the woods this morning. Repaired some blinds and removed more trees from across the roads. Checked a camera, all does. I'll show one. That's Jim, My carpenter that works with me, and lives at the camp sometimes.
Date and time off on camera. No display, so I can't reset it.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Yall 2 just have 2 much fun together! Heres a pic of my pork! kmck killed 3 sat. with his bow! Says he needs a double barrel bow! lols
They were eating our peas that we planted the week before! They were rutting up the sprouts!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Opps forgot the pic!


----------



## Son

At least ya'll into the pork. Our hogs left when the area got too dry to support em. Not much deer sign in the woods now either, they're all out in the cotton fields laying around, so says a crop duster pilot i know. So, I looked at the field edges, and theres' all the tracks to prove it.
My time and date isn't right, no display so can't set it. Got plenty of doe pictures this past weekend on this one camera.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats BKW and Kmac.....I know you are all whacking the hogs but appears you are getting over run with them. 

I prefer leases with very little to no hog population....I think they muscle deer out of the same food source. Deer will move out of areas with increased hog activity.

This time of year I hate work.....to busy at work to go to the woods cause my weekends are tied up with chores at the house. Great thing to be busy with this economy but hate missing any part of deer season. Good thing is I still have 2 weeks of vacation to use before the end of the year and after January 1st I am back to 3 weeks. Planning on the week before Christmas and then the last week of the season.


----------



## Son

Ut Oh, Photobucket has blocked all my photos. Bandwidth exceeded?
Went pro for 39 bucks, two years. Higest viewing of my albums was from GON, with my website forum coming in second.


----------



## Son

We've been having a problem with electricity in our hunt camp. So, had a meeting with an EMC fellow and here's what he said to do. Check the KWH's each time I go up and make sure the meter isn't turning.  A Normal minimum bill should be around 13 bucks per month. June I paid 133.05, and there was suppose to be nobody in camp. July 98.41, again, nobody was suppose to be in camp. Aug 140.56, and again nobody members in camp. And the last bill received, paid on Sept 12th was for 53.90, and again, no members in camp. We usually have a fellow living on the property to keep an eye on things, but for the last four months, he's been staying here at my home due to health problems. (Brother in law)
Three Notch said, somebody is using your electricity, you need to catch em. So, not having the time to go up and check all the time. I unplugged everybodys trailer and turned off all electricity. Went back up, and this one trailer was plugged back in. Unplugged it and came back a week later, it was plugged in again. The trailer belongs to a fellow who didn't join us this year, so we pulled his trailer to the front gate, far from the electricity. The usuage quit.
One thing I didn't know was. Converters in camp trailers use electricity even when nothing is on. Not much, but it keeps the wheel going. After a little figuring, we came up with the cost of a KWH being somewhere between .15 and .16 cents. Does anybody know if that's close?

Picture always improves a post. Here's an old buddy, John Davis from Hillsborough Co Fl, when he hunted with us in Alabama years ago.


----------



## Havana Dude

I can't answer your question on the KWH $$$$. I do know that when we had our camper, at home in storage, I always kept it plugged in, to keep the battery up. I was plugged into my barn power pole, and my bill is typically about 25 bucks a month. Rarely did it exceed 35-40 bucks/month, even with camper plugged in. I don't understand how your bills could be so high, with "nobody using electricity".


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Congrats BKW and Kmac.....I know you are all whacking the hogs but appears you are getting over run with them.
> 
> I prefer leases with very little to no hog population....I think they muscle deer out of the same food source. Deer will move out of areas with increased hog activity.
> 
> This time of year I hate work.....to busy at work to go to the woods cause my weekends are tied up with chores at the house. Great thing to be busy with this economy but hate missing any part of deer season. Good thing is I still have 2 weeks of vacation to use before the end of the year and after January 1st I am back to 3 weeks. Planning on the week before Christmas and then the last week of the season.



That is exactly what happened to us 2 years ago. All we could see was hogs. Counted 49 in on wad. Everything from 15 lbs to 200 lbs and all sizes in between.


----------



## talisman

A camper power inverter is running anytime it is plugged also you can imagime how much a camper fridge will run in the summer months when its a 100 outside and 110 inside that camper. When season is over on my other lease we tell everyone to unplug there campers and we turn off the main breaker. Our bill is only the minimum then. Somebody or something is using the power. My camper at the coast all summer only averaged 40 bucks a month with the a/c running and us there every weekend.


----------



## Son

Yeah, Talisman. I believe we've found the problem, and moved it out. Since moving that one trailer, the meter has been idle except when the two Miami members were up.
Looking back, it's now easy to see, this one trailer is the one who's used the most electricity over the last three years. Costing me out of pocket each year. Went back and looked at my old check records, and see where I never got a minimum bill while he was in the club. Hate to do it, but may need to lock the panel when there's no hunting season open. But then, we may not have any members now that will abuse us.
this is a good subject to discuss, might alert other clubs as to things to watch out for. Adding members to any hunt club is a chancy thing, you really don't know what kind of people you're getting until you have a chance to see em in action. There's some dillys out there. In the last 36 years of having a hunt club, I've seen all kinds of people. But let me add, I've had the opportunity to hunt with some might fine folks too.

All the storms on radar yesterday evening, we didn't get rain at Lake Seminole. Late, around 11 PM, think I heard about forty drops per acre that lasted about two minutes. Still hoping we get some.


----------



## Havana Dude

rain all around today, and I think we got about 100 drops here at the house


----------



## Son

It' been drizzling here at the house all evening, but not much water with that yet. Went to Donalsonville this morning to take wife to Dr. They've had a flood in the northern part of our county. Doc put her in the hospital, think she may have diticulitis. Will know more tomorrow, they will run test in the morning.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hope everything works out quick!!!! Please keep us posted! Best Wishes! k


----------



## Troy

Son said:


> We've been having a problem with electricity in our hunt camp. So, had a meeting with an EMC fellow and here's what he said to do. Check the KWH's each time I go up and make sure the meter isn't turning.  A Normal minimum bill should be around 13 bucks per month. June I paid 133.05, and there was suppose to be nobody in camp. July 98.41, again, nobody was suppose to be in camp. Aug 140.56, and again nobody members in camp. And the last bill received, paid on Sept 12th was for 53.90, and again, no members in camp. We usually have a fellow living on the property to keep an eye on things, but for the last four months, he's been staying here at my home due to health problems. (Brother in law)
> Three Notch said, somebody is using your electricity, you need to catch em. So, not having the time to go up and check all the time. I unplugged everybodys trailer and turned off all electricity. Went back up, and this one trailer was plugged back in. Unplugged it and came back a week later, it was plugged in again. The trailer belongs to a fellow who didn't join us this year, so we pulled his trailer to the front gate, far from the electricity. The usuage quit.
> One thing I didn't know was. Converters in camp trailers use electricity even when nothing is on. Not much, but it keeps the wheel going. After a little figuring, we came up with the cost of a KWH being somewhere between .15 and .16 cents. Does anybody know if that's close?
> 
> Picture always improves a post. Here's an old buddy, John Davis from Hillsborough Co Fl, when he hunted with us in Alabama years ago.



Son,

I follow this thread some as I hunt in Clay and Randolph and you guys arent far away.. It appears that is John Davis of Arrowhead Archery, correct? I used to enjoy shooting the bull with John and his very attractive daughters at the shop...


----------



## Son

Yes, that's John Davis of Arrowhead Archery. I got him into bowhunting. And he took to it like a duck takes to water. Great guy. John and I have been on some hunting and fishing trips over the years that would be difficult to duplicate. John would often back me up on my hunting and fishing stories where we worked (GTE in Tampa) by saying. "He did it, I was there". That usually shut up all doubters. He and Joan are good folks in my book. John and Joan came through my area early this year, and we got to visit a bit.

Here's a picture of when I was younger..  Rattled this ol raghead up. they're all trophies to me


----------



## Troy

My uncle David Walker used to work with him at GTE as well. My dad, Danny worked for TECO and also knew him. Small world.

Troy


----------



## kmckinnie

Son
How is the Misses doing today! Fine I hope!!!!!!


----------



## Son

She's doing much better, and Doc said she may be able to come home tomorrow.  Thanks

Left the hospital around 6 PM, went up to our camp, checked it out and took a ride thru the woods. We didn't get any of the rain that came thru south Ga in the last few days. Missed us completely. Same here at the Cypress Pond area of Lake Seminole. Even though, I've had people telling me they got 3 inches, 1.50 inches, 2 inches etc..  Donalsonville got flooded night before last.


----------



## Havana Dude

Steady rain here for a good part of the day, then kinda cleared off nice and the sun came out.


----------



## Son

Got Gloria home from the hospital. That's the good news. Bad news is, she will have to go back in the near future for gallstones. I've been thru that, not fun.
Still no rain at Lake Seminole in the Cypress Pond area, but it was very foggy this morning. Presently it's about 80 and very humid.


----------



## billy336

Hope the Mrs. pulls thru ok


----------



## Son

Thanks Billy336. Same Dr who did mine will be doing hers. She isn't looking forward to this and I don't blame her. But it's got to be done.


----------



## Son

I would take another one just like this. But, it would really be better if I could beat my best buck of last season.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got this one behind the house this morning. Just put the cam out yesterday evening, had to check it this morning. Not sure why it's blurry, unless it's because she is walking. Cam is facing another mans 65 acres of planted pines behind the house. I don't hunt them, just enjoy having them around.


----------



## Son

Was going to put up a couple stands, but it got too hot too fast this morning. So, stayed home and had fried mullet, brunswick stew and desert for lunch.

This was a few years back, our Ga lease and at a camp we had before the present one.
Mike, me and Bruce
\


----------



## stealthman52

Bruce looks a bit chunky in that pic,lol


----------



## Son

He must have had on high heels too. He's still chunky.. lol


----------



## Son

Picture of some of my taxidermy work, 1983 I believe.


----------



## Son

Another


----------



## Havana Dude

*Fawn pics*

A few from behind the house. There was 2 does and 2 fawns. Fawns are siblings, saw them both nurse momma the other day.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Spike too*

Went back and looked again. Got a trophy spike pic too


----------



## oldways

all my pictures have spotted fawns too. I'm in Whigham Ga thats why I haven't been bowhuntin yet and that its hot.


----------



## Son

Too hot and muggy, but news is, there's a cold front coming. Hurry up.


----------



## hortonhunter22

oldways said:


> all my pictures have spotted fawns too. I'm in Whigham Ga thats why I haven't been bowhuntin yet and that its hot.



yup i have been seein alot of spotted fawns on my cams as well in colquitt and tift counties...seen a spotted small fawn in thomas county sunday...seems like im seein way more than im used to seein that are still real small...late breedin i guess


----------



## Son

I've seen a couple spotted fawns run over lately, here near my house. I remember last season, the rut was going strong the second week of January in SW Ga. In fact that was the only real rut sign I saw during season. With that said, imagine how many does didn't get bred that go round, and got bred the next time, or even later. Lots of small tracks in our roads right now. Only three members have hunted so far. I'm at the age where I don't care much about bowhunting when there's no others in the woods. Mornings wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't getting hot so quick. But evenings, imagine having to track a shot deer when it's 80 something degrees, alone with mosquitos, snakes crawling when you're almost 70 years old.
I can remember the time when that didn't matter.


----------



## Son

For over 13 years I managed a farm for deer, turkey and timber, I gave it up over 9 years ago. Here's the type tower stands I built for the hunters.


----------



## florida boy

Son 
Have you seen a decrease in coyotes in your area? We are usally wrapped up with them each year.....I have only seen one coyote track cross one of our inside roads since june and have not heard one from camp day or night .Very odd but I am not complaining .


----------



## hortonhunter22

sounds like they probably moved on to greener pastures...maybe they all got parvo but doubt your that lucky lol


----------



## Son

I'm seeing plenty of coyote sign on our place. With the woods being so dry, i would imagine coyotes do most of their hunting pretty much in and around the crop fields until they are harvested. At times, they are not so vocal.

Picture always improves a post.


----------



## oldways

nice 'un I see all should be getting rain around the lake today and in Miller county . I sure would like to hunt in some water this year.


----------



## Son

It drizzled some this afternoon, then it was gone from Lake Seminole. Hope it cleared the air a bit, it's been a bad sinus day.


----------



## Son

Just this morning i realized what a management buck is. Ya'll know, we hear the word on hunting videos all the time. Well, it's any decent buck you manage to get a shot at. The heck with hunting videos that are politically correct with terminology to brainwash whoever watches em. Good hunting to everyone this season. Maybe I can manage a couple bucks myself.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Just this morning i realized what a management buck is. Ya'll know, we hear the word on hunting videos all the time. Well, it's any decent buck you manage to get a shot at. The heck with hunting videos that are politically correct with terminology to brainwash whoever watches em. Good hunting to everyone this season. Maybe I can manage a couple bucks myself.



I like that!! I quit watching that crap years ago. Every now and then someone at work will put the TV on hunting shows, and I just get up and find something else to do. I'd like to see em "manage" my little place  . Maybe I can manage a buck or 2 myself this year.


----------



## oldways

your right about management bucks. I think those show try to sell products and ideas or way's of thinking. So if any one esle thinks different there wrong. I think hunt just hunt if your a horn hunter, good if your a meat hunter, good ,any kind of hunter , good. I think hunters in general tend to throw each other under the bus if they don't hunt the same way and those shows promote that... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Havana Dude

oldways said:


> your right about management bucks. I think those show try to sell products and ideas or way's of thinking. So if any one esle thinks different there wrong. I think hunt just hunt if your a horn hunter, good if your a meat hunter, good ,any kind of hunter , good. I think hunters in general tend to throw each other under the bus if they don't hunt the same way and those shows promote that... Just my 2 cents.



I think you are right. Where I hunt, we used to kill any and all legal bucks. Size not an issue.We killed 10-15 legal bucks a year. We went to a 4 pt or better rule, started seeing bigger deer, then we went to 6 or better.  We only hunt 40 acres, and it is unbelievable what a difference it made. I have now gone to letting 6's and 7's walk, and the occasional 8 as well. Now we kill probably 5-6 , 6 pts or better, and could kill more.That is just my personal preference. I have killed a boat load of small bucks in my time, and a boat load of decent bucks. I never have killed a buck bigger than an 8, and honestly, not sure if I have ever even seen one over 8. We just decided we wanted to shoot bucks that we did not have put a tape measure on to see if they were legal, and it has turned out to be a pretty good deal. One thing about letting smaller bucks walk, it taught me that you just never know what is behind the smaller buck. That in itself will payoff.


----------



## Son

Being a selective hunter is easier on a private hunt club, or private land. On management areas, not so rewarding.
Todays deer numbers allow selective buck hunting too, where in the past one was lucky to even see a buck all season. Yes, I remember those days. Our group averaged five to seven guys, and some years, we got nothing. Best years, we might get three of four bucks, but that was bowhunting. And none of those bucks would beat any records. If it had a five inch antler, it was a shooter. Every buck with antlers was a management buck.


----------



## Swamprat

Even just letting first year bucks walk will eventually make a difference. Never have been into a point rule since you can actually high grade younger bucks that will fit the criteria.

Body size or how they carry themselves has been my biggest decision maker over the last several years. Not to say I could slip and kill a younger buck based on antler size but have weaned myself off of younger looking 6 to 8 points.

But also I have seen properties overun with younger bucks from spikes to basket 6 or 8's that were young and we let walk hoping to see them the next year only to find out you see a new crop of young bucks. So where do these bucks go. I am sure some remain and others disperse but in theory you should be seeing more mature bucks


----------



## Havana Dude

Was getting ready for work this evening, looked out the kitchen window. We have an old goat that meanders around out front in a little "pasture". She was staring up the road like something was up. I told the wife, Clarese(goats name) is checking something out up the road. She has done this before. I kept watching, and sure enough, a small 6-8 point just walks down the hard road in front of my driveway, then jumps the ditch into the neighbors yard. He wanted to eat akerns, but I think he felt a little too exposed. He is the best buck I have ever seen at the house. This was at 5:30. I've got TC pics of a small spike from behind the house with a couple does, and fawn twins. Cool to see at the house.


----------



## Son

Young bucks do dispurse, our only hope is, that young bucks from ajacent properties will take up on us. But then, I've seen some young bucks that have stayed with us, I could tell from antler configurations. Old Taxidermist have that talent.  For two years I let a young buck walk. He had a double white throat patch. I killed him at 3.5 with a nice 8 point rack.


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamprat said:


> Even just letting first year bucks walk will eventually make a difference. Never have been into a point rule since you can actually high grade younger bucks that will fit the criteria.
> 
> Body size or how they carry themselves has been my biggest decision maker over the last several years. Not to say I could slip and kill a younger buck based on antler size but have weaned myself off of younger looking 6 to 8 points.
> 
> But also I have seen properties overun with younger bucks from spikes to basket 6 or 8's that were young and we let walk hoping to see them the next year only to find out you see a new crop of young bucks. So where do these bucks go. I am sure some remain and others disperse but in theory you should be seeing more mature bucks



I have wondered that myself! I seen 2 last year that I saw early in the season in pics with the clubs to the left and right of us later! They say we shot them because we know someone else would if they seen them! That someone else is them! Yes they where legal unless they didn't tag them! I think that happens some!

Where do all them young bucks go!!? Good luck to all!


----------



## Son

had a friend in town last week tell me, You'll never beat the two bucks you've got in the last two seasons. Sure hope he's wrong, cause we have some that are better walking round our woods.
Here are the two bucks he's talking about. If this don't get you in the hunting mood, nothing will..

First one is 2009-10, second is 2010-11 season


----------



## Son

I'm wearing those pictures out until I get some new ones..  lol


----------



## Swamprat

Cool. To me it seems like those neighborhood bucks stick around an area more. We have two bucks in my area that score in the 130's that live in simple 1-5 acre woodlots or swamps next to houses or farm fields yet during hunting season they go nocturnal. During the summer they are seen quite often and I have seen both myself out feeding in a soybean field a 1/4 mile from my house.

Right now I have this small 5 point that I will see maybe 3-4 times a week feeding on my persimmon trees just a 100 or so yards from the house along with a few does/yearlings. During the rut in the field behind the house you will see tracks of the big boys chasing does but all at night.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I'm wearing those pictures out until I get some new ones..  lol



If I killed a buck like the one in the second pic it would be posted on every one of my posts....

First pic would be shown every other post.

Hope you can improve on last year, you never know


----------



## kmckinnie

Those are some fine bucks! The pics are starting to turn a little yellow now, but I enjoy seeing them! Those pics come with wisdom! Theres many a years success behind those pics!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Those are some fine bucks! The pics are starting to turn a little yellow now, but I enjoy seeing them! Those pics come with wisdom! Theres many a years success behind those pics!



I agree....Son knows how to get it done but years of knowing a property is a bonus.

One day Son will spill the beans of his secrets to club members....well that was a dream I had


----------



## Son

When I try and share, most think I'm telling em something to get them out of the areas where I want to hunt. I guess that's human nature at it's best. But not everybody. I used to put ol Mike on some nice bucks. And Bruce will tell you, I've put him on some good'uns too. Over the years, many times i would give a friend my first choice stand, and take a second choice. There were times when that second choice worked out for me. What most of our club members never realize is. When the rut is on, our bucks use the entire property and even off our property. That's when one needs key in on rutting sign such as running and chasing tracks. Then hunt the thickest areas nearest to that area. That's where they will be laying up.


----------



## Son

3.5 miles is a stretch even when driving in woods. But to a buck, it's a piece of cake. I saw this buck from one end of our lease to the other, then killed him in the middle. Over a span of three or four years. He was 7.5 years old. He weighed 203 pounds


----------



## Son

Posted this on my forum. Thought some of ya might be interested in seeing a letter I'm proud of.


----------



## Son

Another buck picture from late 80's or early 90's


----------



## Havana Dude

*Nice buck on trail cam*

I got this one this morning on camera. There are 2 other bucks, a spike and a 4-5 point as well. I am stoked about this one. He is a 10 point less than 100 yards from my back porch. He is safe though from me, he is on neighbors property. I might have to take the fence down though I guess I should add, my camera is on MY fence pointing toward the other property. IN case ya'll were curious. I checked my cam in the swamp, and I'm getting does, hogs and coons all in the middle of the night, no daytime pics at all.


----------



## Son

That's a nice young buck,


----------



## T-BONER

*The second deer with son*

Son will tell you that he have some help on that second deer---Good luck this year everybody--I'll be up hunting in mid dec.--got to work--T-Boner


----------



## Son

Yeah, T-Bone, You're missing some big ones this year. Couple of em are using where you used to sit. Don't know who will be sitting my tripod stand this year. But I don't think it will be one of us young fellers. lol


----------



## Son

Did some scouting today, and put up some road signs to help the new members get around.
Went and checked some stands, and put out two cameras. Took a picture of a small buck that was checking me out.
Now, I'm wondering if someone was really paying attention to where I hunted last season? In a couple of my favorites spots, somebody has put up ladderstands about 20 yards from mine. Now I have a choice, there's or mine... lol
I was telling Bruce, a member who's been with me since around 77 about it, and he said. "That's nothing new, people have been trying to follow you for the last 25 years that I know of". No problem, I can adjust and use those new stand placements to put deer where I am.
Move my two cameras, gotta find some big bucks. All I've gotten so far are does and small bucks. Oh, and a coon or two.


----------



## stealthman52

I was wondering what kind of offset you use on that pin in board?,is it 100yd,200yd,or 300yds?


----------



## kmckinnie

20ty yards! LOLs


----------



## Son

I've notcied some are not too exact with their pin on the map, as to where they actually are hunting. Have caught some pinned in several hundred yards from their stand. No excuse for that in my book.
As you already know, I'm sitting pretty darn close to where My pin shows on the map. Two reasons, Don't want anybody crowding me, and if There's an emergency, they will know exactly where to look for me.
When one hunts a good distance from where their pin shows. They risk another hunter coming in too close for both of em.

When I put up a new pin in map, I purposely put pin holes all over it because some figure. Where the pin holes are, must be the best spots. And I realize some Hope-ers do watch and follow me. Or try and duplicate where I hunt and what they think I do. I remember the old Citrus Management area. It got so bad one year, James and I had to park at one block, then walk to another, or be dropped off. Otherwise, our hunt was over when all those followers came  in on us. I'll probably sit in the most unlikely spots just to see how many bucks others will run to me. Some people just can't refrain from walking the woods after getting out of the stand. I key in on those people, and figure where the deer will go when they move out. Been working for years. And when I hear a shot or shots, I really watch in that direction. Some people miss.


----------



## T-BONER

How well I know----T-Boner...........


----------



## stealthman52

You mean they get the shaky gun going?buckamis fever?lol
my nephew wants me to muzzle hunt with him this yr at Citrus,I told him he better be finding several spots while he is bowhunting,because i wasn't going to scout it.Like you said you have to be prepared for the hoper's and offset according,or,your hutn is over,that place has become a metro's playground.Open all year it has horseyriders,hikers,town people that like to dump there garabge,cut firewood without a permit,you name it.


----------



## Son

Don't feel too bad T Bone. I missed one heck of a buck couple years back with my muzzleloader. 60 yards and all I got was a small oak that was in front of him. That oak didn't show up in my scope, or at least, I didn't notice it. Best part of that is, he's still walking around our lease, we have pictures of him. We call him stickers. In this picture he has broken off one G3 that had the other sticker on it.


----------



## Son

Put a camera on one of my old blind spots, cleaned out the scrape out in front of it, and here's what showed up. Camera's only been there two days. Time is right, date isn't. No display so can't reset the date. It's a Moultrie IR


----------



## Havana Dude

I guess the akerns are keeping mine away here at the house. Checked it this evening, and all activity ceased about the time the corn ran out. I'm just throwing out by hand, and could not get to it last couple days. Nothing but does and a small buck this time.


----------



## Son

I was disappointed to find one of my cameras dead, no pictures. It's a Moultrie flash type. Eats batteries like candy. Takes 6 D batteries.

Also set up one of my popups, in a new location. Should be good, got some nice buck pictures in there last season. Decided on the best ingress and cleared it of limbs, sticks, deep leaves etc.. Anything to be quiet when going in and out. Brushed it in pretty good too, now all I gotta do is take my swivel chair in. A small chest full of snacks and drinks. Portable tv, mat to take naps on, and a motion detector to awaken me when a deer comes by.

Got this picture there last season


----------



## Son

Promise of rain in the forecast. But I've heard that before.
Will be hitting the woods this weekend. Gotta do some camp cleanup, looking around, and may put up a couple ladderstands.


----------



## Son

Drizzle at lake Seminole this morning. That's about it.
Couple of us checked out our hunting woods yesterday. Crops are being harvested, and there's more deer sign in the woods now than couple weeks ago. It's so dry, even the weeds are wilted. Most akerns are dry and empty. Still some good'uns to fall though, on wateroaks.


----------



## stealthman52

So many live oak acorns at Swaunee River place,I could gather em.Maybe come end of Nov they will be gone and they will commence on the feeders,might go up and try smoke pole season still got 2 bucks in there.


----------



## Son

Still drizzling at 5:30 PM, and promise of more tomorrow. Let er rip, we need all the moisture we can get.


----------



## kmckinnie

This is a nice steady drizzle,just what mothernature ordered. We planted the rest of our winter crop sunday! HIP HIP PER RAY!


----------



## Swamprat

I ain't getting no drizzle.....bummer.

My BIL plowed his plots Saturday but did not plant cause he wasn't sure how much rain we would actually get. Bet he wishes he had planted now but so goes it with food plots. You never know what rain you will get. It does stink when you plow in 4-500 dollars of seed and fertilizer and don't get a drop of rain for weeks.


----------



## kmckinnie

Been there done that, If you are not sure just plant strips! A little is better than nothing. Then plant when you for sure know,which you never do know!


----------



## Swamprat

He does have this one field where he plants strips, each about a 100 yards long then will have about a 10-20 yard space of natural vegetation then another plot strip.

Basically though as of that day they were just calling for 30-40% chance of rain and around here that means you will either get none or it will rain all day.


----------



## Son

We played it safe and waited for moisture. Plus, our ground was so dry and hard, probably wouldn't have broke up good anyway. It'll turn now though, cause it's still drizzling outside, probably did all night. We hate doing plots or road mowing when it's dry and dusty. Gets yer sinus real bad, closes your eyes, etc..
The rain came just in time, now maybe it wet those dry deer and will swell em up so they can be seen.


----------



## Havana Dude

*December 31, 2010 Buck Mount (Florida)*

This is the buck in my avatar. My best buck ever.

Also some bass picks, and my lucky Lunker Lure. I retired it before I could lose it. Caught quite a few bigguns on that lure. Wore the skirt slam off of it.


----------



## Son

I had a black skirt buzz bait that caught it's share in the Chattahoochee River bout ten years ago.
Just got back from our woods, and it's looking better. We finally got enough moisture to plant food plots.
Put out two large packages of rat poison, cause this is the time of year they try and move into our camp.
Been sprinkling most of the day, so didn't get to clean out my trailer and the cook room. Yet...
No water in the ponds yet, hope more rains shows up before this drys up.
Checked one camera, and couldn't read the card, Said it needed to be reformatted. Always something.


----------



## Swamprat

After this the rain chances don't look to great for the next several days but hopefully the moisture in the ground along with some cooler temps will sustain anything sprouting up.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, my camera does that too,if i take out card and stick it in a camera to view,always got to reformat before placing it back in camera.


----------



## Son

I just looked at the forecast and it says, Thursday there's a chance.

Here's what we look like trying to get a camera to work. It took our picture, then quit.


----------



## kmckinnie

That is 1 ugly joker behind you! No wonder it broke! LOLs


----------



## Son

From the looks of the picture, it could have been the combination that broke it.


----------



## Son

Spent the day at camp cleaning up the mess some left me last season. Beer bottles, cans, and other trash. Got a trailer full to go to the dump. It only takes two or three to make a mess. 
Bleached our cook porch, and cleaned a bathroom. For those who like a messy bath, they can use the north end one. Took a ride thru the woods, nothing was moving. It was a nice overcast day, good day to get that work done. Dang pump went out, no water. Found one problem in the submersible electronics, and another in the pressure switch. That wasn't fun.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Prego doe?*

Give me ya'lls opinion. This doe look pregnant to ya'll? Date and time correct.These are from the swamp, not here at home. That little buck is the best I have on camera so far. The hog is very stout, trust me. When I compare where he is to the surroundings, he's a biggun. 570 pics in less than a week. Only 3 pics of a fawn in the daylight hours. All the rest are during darkness.


----------



## Son

The doe does look heavy with fawn. Just today, I saw fawn tracks about the size of my thumbnail, we see late drops ever year.
We jumped a herd of does and yearlings today, working food plots up. Saw a few thunderstorms around, but none hit us while working. Rained good here at Lake Seminole about an hour ago.


----------



## Swamprat

She looks pregnant but the first pic it looks like the one is trying to nurse. Thought the smaller one might be the biggers offspring from this year but maybe not.

Our breeding season is so messed up. I have seen fawns this year starting to loose spots and like Son said have seen some tiny tracks all within the last few weeks. Got bucks still in velvet but you go 3 miles down the road and they are hard horned. Crazy.


----------



## Son

Reminds me of South Fl, no seasons down there much, might see a rut going on anytime. Osceola co Fl, I've seen em rutting in Sept.

In Bullock co Al, I once saw a huge buck chasing does in March.

worked in the woods today, got six plots turned before Bruce tore up the equipment. Hung a pan on a tree and bent the right rear axle on the harrow. Headed to a good place to work on it, and hit a fence post, broke a hitch pin. Chained it up and headed to the road again, hung another tree, bent the other back harrow axle. I've told him a hundred times. You gotta look back when running a tractor. He's learning the hard way.
We have another member coming tomorrow morning with his tractor. Bruce will be working on his. Did see a large herd of does and yearlings today.

here's Bruce before he tore the equipment up.


----------



## Swamprat

Some are meant for farming and others not so much....at least he was trying so I commend him for the help. More than I have done so far this year.

Where do you all plan to start on Saturday so I can decide which stand to hunt.


----------



## Havana Dude

I been hauling firewood out of the swamp. Lost some nice red oaks over the summer, blown over, roots and all. I cut it up the other day, and split it with a maul, and been hauling it out by the 4 wheeler load. Got a bow stand moved. While fooling with the bow stand, thought I heard what sounded like deer walking. Turned out to be white oak acorns pelting the ground We are loaded up with em this year. Could be bad news for us though. That swamp is full of white oaks,(beyond our 40 acres as well as the 40). Last year, could not hardly find one, and had a good year. I don't know, we'll see. But if the past is any indicator, it may be a tough year for us. And as dry as it is, they won't spoil as quick. Going to work on another one of them trees tomorrow. Hey, I officially retired October 8th. and entered the DROP program (Deferred Retirement Option Plan) October 31 , 2014, is the day I am looking for .


----------



## stealthman52

Maybe Bruce will bring a big hammer,that way you will know where he is SR,lol


----------



## Son

Retirement isn't what it's cut out to be for many of us. I took a huge cut in pay when taking retirement  from GTE and going on Social Security. Inflation ate up my retirement investments, and Social Security isn't what most think it is. I believe it's called. "Fixed income". Stinks to say the least, but better than having to panhandle.


----------



## Swamprat

HD congrats on the retirement and for the service you have provided. You are still a go getter and not one for sitting around so go do what you want to do to make money and enjoy life and your family.

I had a chance to buy a 200 bee hive operation for next to nothing, the bad thing it was in Colorado just outside of Aspen. Ain't no way I could pack up the entire family to do that. If I was single or a empty nester then yeah. The guy sells about 56,000 dollars worth of honey just at farmers markets in the area. Factor in expenses and he was still netting probably 40,000 or so and that is not counting his other sales. He was probably making close to 70-80 grand a year after expenses....got a feeling a lot of it was not reported to the IRS as far as income.


----------



## Son

After looking at how our gov spends our money these days, can't say I would blame anyone for dodging taxes. 
Money down a black hole is what it is.


----------



## Son

Walking kinda crooked, been on a tractor all day putting in food plots. Five of us got most of it done today. Just a couple small plots on the second lease to put the seed in.
Blackpowder tomorrow, and we have a helocopter spraying our 400 acre cutover land. Don't know if they will spray tomorrow or wait til monday. The left about 4 PM, and left the chopper sitting beside their trucks.


----------



## Nicodemus

I hope some rain hit down there this week. I put some catawber tree seed in the dirt around the cabin last weekend.


----------



## Son

We had a good rain here at the lake, Cypress Pond area, yesterday evening.

And 3/4 inch before that


----------



## Son

First morning of muzzleloader season. Does, yearlings, fawns and one small rack buck seen. No shots fired. Couple guys stayed for the evening hunt, and two of us came home early cause we worked on the place all afternoon, and got sort of tired and smelly. Helocoptor sprayed the cutover again this morning until around 10.


----------



## Swamprat

Who you calling smelly.....LOL

I am tired though, up at 3 this morning and got home at 8:30. You did not miss much except for the coyote chorous close to dark.


----------



## Son

Nice and cool this morning, but the deer didn't move much. None of our hunters saw anything. But a fellow came around to ask permission to trail one he shot on the property west of us, next to 39. Said it looked like a huge 12 point, don't know if they found it or not. Too hot to hunt this afternoon, so after mowing more and moving a stand, came home. Sure hope that feller didn't hurt the big ten i know that hangs around in that area.


----------



## Son

More camp cleanup today 10/17, took a 4 x 8 trailer of junk and trash to the landfill.
Seems like when members quit a hunting club, they always leave what they don't want to take with em. That includes bags of bottles and cans. They don't plan on coming back, so no big deal huh? So today, I was camp janitor again, for the third time in a week. Lets see, how did the past week go? Electrical problems, too many on one 30 amp breaker. Moved em in the panel. Problem solved. No water, pressure switch and electronics to the submersible had to be repaired. Cleaned the central trailer where our bathrooms  and cook porch is. Put in food plots and mowed most of the roads in two leases. Moved two stands, and put one up that was in camp. Gave property tours to new members, that was the easiest job I had. Now, looking forward to some rain and cool weather to hunt.

Here's the kind of bucks we will be looking for this season.


----------



## billy336

Son, I know your pain. I was club president for the past 7 years, couldn't take it anymore and found another lease. Left the headaches for my little brother to handle. Now I can just show up, work a bit and hunt. I hope your members realize how much you do and thank you for it.


----------



## Swamprat

Hey....I helped fill the trailer a little. LOL. Actually Son had 3/4 of it filled from the prior week, I just added the other 1/4. I do appreciate his effort though. If I did not have this obligation of trying to support my family I would be up there more often to help, hate when I can't.

Looking forward to the opener and the promise of cooler weather.


----------



## billy336

Good on ya swamprat. Kill one Saturday


----------



## Swamprat

Ya'll do some good as well. I will be waiting on a good un so hopefully he appears. Still to early for me to take does since there is quite a few still with spots. Hate killing a doe with a spotted fawn or fawns tagging along.


----------



## stealthman52

I know what you mean SR,I passed on a big doe the next morning after i took that lone doe,only because she had a yearling tagging along a few yards back.But maybe this weekend the boys will move,smokeypole season for me this weekend  down in zone c.
Good luck if you go....


----------



## Swamprat

Good luck....our arrow flinging opens up here. Folks were asking if I was ready and I was saying for what. They said bow season and I just told em I was past that and using something that goes boom.


----------



## Son

Been managing my hunt club since 1975, and the patience does wear a little thin at times. Especially at the age I'm at now.
first ten years, it was the same old group of friends and relatives. After that, times changed. Some passed on, some had to relocate, and some took on new jobs and couldn't afford to hunt.
Biggest difficulty these days is keeping good members. And, finding good members to start with. We have a great group now, and I really hope they hang around a few years. Sure would make my job easier. It's understood, that everyone can't make it up to work, and their hunting time is limited. But over the many years I've come to realize. Some are so lazy they wouldn't hand you a shovel. That type does nothing to help club atmosphere. Some join clubs with an attitude, "I paid to hunt, not work". Then there are the few who think the camp and club roads stay well groomed all year by magic. Guess I can consider myself lucky to be active enough at my age to take up the slack some leave.
Havn't really gotten serious about hunting yet, although I did sit in a stand couple days ago for 4 hours. I'll be sure to knuckle down when I see the trails in my favorite areas become active. And, that will be soon, as the farms are picking cotton and harvesting peanuts this past week, and this week. That will put those lazy ol bucks back in the woods. Crop duster said, he sees lots of nice bucks laying in cotton fields.
I would like to see my club members do well this season, but that usually depends on how they hunt.


----------



## talisman

As usual with most clubs the ones who do the least amount of work usually whine the most and hunt the most


----------



## Havana Dude

talisman said:


> As usual with most clubs the ones who do the least amount of work usually whine the most and hunt the most



For me, I'd have to scratch hunt the most and put in kill the biggest deer. I hunt the most at my place by a long shot, but I also do the most work so....... but last year put an end to the "laziest killing the biggest".

I have to back off making negative comments about the fellow I hunt with. He has been diagnosed with Lymphoma, and will be undergoing chemo throughout the entire hunting season. Doc told him no hunting at all, and he is very limited to contact with others with his immune system compromised.


----------



## Son

My last rain dance worked. It's been pouring here at the Lake for the last three hours. 2:00 PM and according to radar, there's plenty more coming. Best part, this rain is going north and getting our hunting woods. There's going to be some muddy roads now. I'll take mud over dust anyday.
As long as the roads don't get like this.


----------



## Havana Dude

10 point showed up again here at the house. He's totin a little extra with him in this pic. Looks like he hooked some moss or something. LOL He has a little buddy with him too.


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, I WAS gonna hunt our bow opener this Saturday, but I got a call for overtime. Mixed emotions. Been trying to get everything done, so I could enjoy the weekend. Oh well, gotta get it when ya can. I'll go Sunday morning, I guess, then back to work Sunday evening. I'll go some next week for sure.


----------



## Son

I'm still moving cameras, trying to find out where one of those big one's is hanging out. So far, it's been fawns, does and small bucks.


----------



## Son




----------



## Havana Dude

*Swamp pics*

I thought the teaser pic of this bucks horns was kinda neat. These 2 bucks and a spike are the only bucks to get on the swamp cam so far. My daughter is fired up about 6/8 pt if he has brows. And the stankin hogs are back. Several in there this size. Have seen no little ones yet though.


----------



## Son

Dang bo hogs are showing up everywhere. The ones on our place moved out when it got dry, but recent rains will bring em back I'm sure. I've been checking trails, our bucks are not roaming yet. Most sign is next to farm fields, so they're still in the feasting mood.


----------



## Havana Dude

That 10 could be considered an 11 looks like to me. Better look at his horns. And a ninja doe.


----------



## Bear10

HD looks like you have a lot of game on your place this year. Hopefully you can fill the freezer up early this year. Good luck.


----------



## Son

Thats some nice horns, and he doesn't appear to be very old.


----------



## Son




----------



## Bear10

Good looking pics Son.


----------



## Swamprat

Well I am gonna miss the Saturday gun opener in Georgia, My oldest daughter had emergency surgery late this afternoon to remove her appendix. She might have to stay till Sunday due to the amount of infection. Doc want's to make sure that is under control before sending her home.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang Swampy!!!! Hope she heals quick. I'm missing my bow opener as well, working OT. Seems like it's always something don't it.


----------



## Son

Those always somethings do come along. Last season, at this time, I was laid up from surgery.
Got my fingers crossed this time. Young people bounce back quicker than us old fogies. So SR will be in the woods before he knows it. I'll save him a trophy spike or something with crooked horns. On my way out the door.


----------



## Son

Had a beautiful saturday morning hunt. Saw lots of deer, lost count, but none I would shoot at. Did see a nice buck, but too far across the cutover for me to take a chance on. Looks like the hunting is fixin to pick up.


----------



## Son

Wrong date on this camera, and no display to change it. Time is right. Picture probably taken today. I saw those two bucks I posted above, this morning. They crossed right where they should. Hope nobody else sees em.


----------



## Havana Dude

*My hunting rambling*

Since I aint got many folks to share with, I will share with you all. If'n ya git tard of it, just say so.

Short hunt this evening after work. I'm 2 miles from my stand  at work,as the crow flies, so I got off at 10 till 6, and was in stand by 6:15. Saw a doe at 630, a spike and doe at about 650 till dark, and had a good deer, body wise slip in to about 30 yards right at dark. Could not tell if anything was on it's head though. First hunt of the year, short but sweet.


----------



## Son

Actually, I might have more to share if I wouldn't take naps in the blind. Always wonder if anything went by...  lol


----------



## fldawg

Havana, I'm just below you on Dover Rd/159. I got my first bow kill this morning. Doe


----------



## Son

Before daylight, a huge ten points i've seen run across the road in front of my truck for four or five years. Got hit by a young man in his new pickup. Hate it for the feller, and don't like to see trophy bucks go like that.  Went on to our land and hunted the morning without seeing anything. Hunted this afternoon, and saw nothing again. Warmed up, and the deer locked up.  Probably move in the middle of the night. The cameras will tell.


----------



## Havana Dude

I went this morning and was covered up with deer from daybreak until about 8:15, then they disappeared. Nothing inside my range. Went and checked the camera and they went there apparently after leaving me Having fun seeing critters. 

Had to take daughter to doc for sprained ankle she got in volleyball practice. Their season ended tonight with a loss in their district game. 

Here we go again with the hogs!!!!

Sad news...........yet again. A good friend and retired CAptain with the fire dept, was struck and killed as he crossed the hwy to check his mail. Country gentleman, who ran a sawmill on his property for many years. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Son

Sad stuff, Losing good people seems to be too  common here lately.

I'm glad we don't have those piggies.. 

Our deer didn't move today.


----------



## GAdreamin

Here in Sumter County we are about 2 weeks or so out from prime time. 

Bowhunting from here on out... My goal is to pencil one this year...I have my eye on 3 different bucks that should score in the P&Y caliber should I get the chance to put the measuring tape up to their horns... of course, that would require one of them slip up and get close enough for me to fling an arrow at them, which is a whole other story...   

Son, how often are you getting in the woods? Are you seeing rut like activity?


----------



## Son

Since gun season opened I've missed two days. No rut activity yet, but have seen a few scrapes that have been opened by young bucks. The big boys are not rambling during daylight much in our area yet. But they are beginning to ramble at night. Several have been hit by vehicles this week.
Farms are currently picking cotton around our woods. As they pick, they mow the stalks down. This is putting more deer in our woods, they are still hanging close to the fields to pick up what's left. Saturday morning seems to have the been the best day so far in my area. Several bucks were killed that morning, and I saw a nice buck in a cypress head bumping does from gallberry patches. Don't know if he was doing that intentionally, or just happend to go in there and they didn't like him yet. I've passed on two small eights so far, don't want my season to end too soon. Trail cameras are making it easier to pass on small bucks, when there's pictures of big ones hanging around.
Hope our baiters keep pouring the corn out, it really helps the turkeys, and keeps our coons fat. Noticed corn at 10 bucks per 50 pound bag. I need to keep my money for gas so I can go hunting. The deer will just have to feed off somebody else. We have some fine food plots in, just need more rain.  Helicopter sprayed our cutover last week, but I don't seen anything dying. Yet.


----------



## billy336

Corn was $11.70 a bag down here last week. Prolly more this week


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this morning. One huge fawn under me for 45 minutes feeding. Still had plenty of spots, and I know I sound crazy, but I swear it had little horn buds. No bone just tufts of hair poked up right where horn would be. Very healthy little feller. While if fed, it alerted on something hard over my left shoulder. I slowly turned around and saw 2 good size nannies, about 70 yards out and feeding away from me. Good chance I would have never seen them if not for the fawn. Fawn was alone too. No momma any where near, and fawn made no attempt to go to the does. 


Checked my camera at home and had the 11 point, 6 point, and a smaller buck, feeding on the golden akerns at about 8:15. Guess I need to set up at the house. I'll post a pic if I get em on the puter.


----------



## Havana Dude

*From today*

At the house.


----------



## kmckinnie

Those look like San Bo Nita bucks!


----------



## Son

They do look small in body.  Well, another warm morning, so I stayed home. Waiting on the next cold spell, so I can go out and shiver.


----------



## Havana Dude

fldawg said:


> Havana, I'm just below you on Dover Rd/159. I got my first bow kill this morning. Doe



Congrats. We probably hunt the same block of woods, just miles apart.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,you putting out something foe them to nibble on?


----------



## Son

Everybody is looking for hunting news. Well, here it is. Ain't nothing going on. It's too hot, so hunters and deer have gone on strike in our woods. Come on cold weather. 

Several years ago, so long I've almost forgotten.


----------



## Son

Someone in the area was burning. Hunting this morning was limited to seeing less than 40 yards up until around 11 AM. Gave all hunting a sore throat, itchy eyes and no deer.
This afternoon, wasn't as bad, but still smelled and was a little smokey. I saw a small buck and two does. They began moving just before it got dark.


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> HD,you putting out something foe them to nibble on?



Yep. Some of them evil golden nuggets.


----------



## Son

I'm not using any bait, and still seeing deer. Saw three at 2 yesterday, then during the evening hunt. Had a small buck and two does come by. I'm wondering though, are they going to somebody's corn?  lol
Several club members have confirmed, they watch this thread. That's good, hope they pay attention.


----------



## Havana Dude

Having 40 acres in the middle of thousands can be discouraging at times. I like to scout, look around, make a plan etc etc. . Hunting just 40 acres, makes all that completely unnecessary. Also can make it quite difficult if the neighbors are slingin the yellow nuggets from heaven. We have a good stand of White Oaks, but so does the swamp immediately to our south. So we have to compete with that too. You can tell when acorns are plentiful and lingering on higher ground, cause our feeder activity goes to near zero.


----------



## Swamprat

Ebb and flow of food sources, bad thing is the golden retriever wins out quite often.


----------



## Son

Good news is, we have a great camp cook. Fed the crew this evening with more than we could finish off. Few deer seen this morning, nothing this evening. Nice day though, nice cool breeze, so no sweat. Too darn dry for anything, but the plots are still looking good. Everyone is passing on does and small bucks at present, wonder how long that will last?


----------



## Havana Dude

Honeydo's and work getting in the way of bowhunting. Had to be Daddy taxi for my 15 yo daughter Friday night. take her to Football game. Go get her from football game. Take her to homecoming dance. 3, 30 mile round trips in 3 hours Luckily, did not have to get her from dance, her brother was hanging out at friends house a few miles away, so he got her at 1AM Wife decides to paint the Family room, so helped her with that. Had to remind her, that stuff gets done in the "off" season. She just ignored me as usual Did not go all weekend, maybe can go in the morning?????


----------



## Swamprat

HD....feel your pain. Wife decides to renovate half the house and she wants it done before Thanksgiving. I am doing some but got some other folks doing the bigger stuff since my work schedule can be crazy (long hours, out of town, etc.)

Told her I am going next Saturday though. Laid down the law, well at least for 2 minutes and mostly to myself. LOL


----------



## Son

Glad I don't have honeydo problems. I run things around my house. Lawnmower, vacuum, dishwasher, mop etc.. Where I got ya'll beat is, I do it when I want to. Or leave it undone.  lol

I know many of my club members read this thread. Take notice of the note on the board about the electricity and camp rent.  This is getting urgent.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set this morning. 5 feathered alarm clocks is all I saw. I hate when them things hang around. One pegged me, and  ran off, the others just looked at her like she was crazy!! No deer. checked cam, all night time deer pics again. Filled feeders, came home to more honey do's. Fixed the gate opener.


----------



## Son

I'm taking a couple days off, to let the moon get more right. Same in our woods, lots of fresh night time sign. I say fresh, it hasn't rained so it's really too dry to tell unless the tracks are on top of tire tracks. Most sign is under live oak trees where good akerns are falling. Too many oaks lost their akerns, cause they dried up on the tree before falling. Drought conditions are not hunter friendly in the SE.

Now, a picture to give ya'll the fever, this guy is still walking


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I know about them gate openers,had to replace my Mighty Mule this year,it made 14yrs.opening a 16 foot gate,lol.
I was bowhunting Sat and Sun,seen a bigin after he let me get down the tree in my climber,that was 7:15pm,been 10 min earlier,maybe got a stick in him,lol.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang Stealth, them bigguns know when to show don't they!!?  Maybe next time. Glad to hear you got 14 years out of yours. Mine is going on 7 yo., and already had to have the mother board replaced and the arm rebuilt, due to lightning strike last year. I am gimping along on batteries that should be replaced, but I just keep recharging. I gotta check my wiring for my solar panel next. I think I may need to re-do my connections. 

I plan to sit in the morning, I'll give ya'll an update on what happens on my little postage stamp sized piece of heaven.

Not sure if this had an effect on the deer or not, but they burnt all the piles of junk wood in the cleared areas adjacent to us end of last week. May have them messed up for a bit


----------



## Son

I may go back wednesday and give em a try. may sneak in late so they'll think i'm not coming.  lol


----------



## Son

Kinda wish I had gone this morning, what a beautiful morning it's been. Friend called, said they had gotten back from an Oklahoma hunt. And were very successful with some nice eights and nines. Too rich for my blood with the economy these days. I'll stick with these old SW Ga bucks that stay hidden most of the time.


----------



## Havana Dude

I set from daylight till about 10 this morning. Saw 3 seperate groups of 2 does each. Could have shot one of the yearlings, but opted not to. Looked like a little buck maybe. Had a bigger doe in range, but she was keyed up something fierce. She must have walked around a mile in front of me over the course of about 30 minutes. No rhyme or reason I could figure out, unless a buck was lurking beyond my view. A couple times she was in good range, but no way I could get pulled back on her without her seeing me. She was making that clicking noise does make. Did it 6 or 8 times. Now I'm stuck at the firehouse. Will try and get back Thursday morning hopefully. My evenings seem to be pretty much shot for now. Something going on all the time.


----------



## Son

Sometimes deer act nervous when they suspect a coyote. Most adult deer will not panic when a predator comes around. Instead, they let the predator know they know it's there. Surprise is the best advantage a predator has. Once that is blown, they usually give up on the stalk. Not saying, that's what your doe was doing, but could be. When wanting a doe, I too will pass if I can't positively be sure it's not a button. Because over the many years, I've made that mistake a couple times. Long shots, low light etc, can fool the eyes.


----------



## Son

I want to apoligize for misleading those who read my threads. In the past I've said, I don't use cover scents. But, was thinking about that today, and realized I do. Aspercreme, Zostrix and Ben 
Gay probably covers my scent.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea, I reckon it could have been that, I don't know. This doe and the yearling I passed were together, and the yearling had walked off In another direction, I suppose out of sight. She had me nailed to the wall the whole time she was there. Not staring me down, but she was aware something wasn't right. So I could not even turn my head to see where the yearling went.


----------



## Son

You need to try my cover scents... lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Probably won't be long, and I'll be using the same ones haha!! My current cover scent does not perform very well. Could be cause it is a combo unit with a grunt call.


----------



## Son

Stayed home again today. Got up and was so sore from yesterdays bout with joint problems, i went back to bed. It was a beautiful day though, so spent much of the day outside. Picked some satsuma oranges to put in my truck for eating when going to the woods. Can't beat those oranges, low acid, easy to peel, juicy and sweet. Very few seeds, some have none. During freezes I protect my orange trees with Christmas Tree lights. I like those with the large bulbs. Puts off just enough heat to protect the trees. I leave the lights on em until all danger of freezes are gone. Two birds with one stone. Decorate for Christmas and protect my trees. Also have em planted on the south side of the house, towards the lake.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set this morning, till about 9:45. No deer, no turkey, one coyote. No shot offered.


----------



## Son

Hunted thursday, yesterday. Nothing in the morning. Two does in the afternoon. Quit early and came home due to high winds. Don't want a tree to fall on me, and there's lots of pines out there with rust. Didn't go this morning, too windy again. I'm getting picky in my old age..  lol


----------



## Son

Now here it is, 8:05 and no wind. Should have gone hunting.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got away for a sit this afternoon. Right at last light had 5- 6 does come in, and turn and walk in a direction that offered no shot.  Back in the A.M.


----------



## Swamprat

Try a mid day sit from like 1-3....have been seeing quite a few deer during that time the last few days. Suppose to be in the 60's tomorrow so it won't be to hot, think the wind will lay down some.


----------



## Son

I've been moving around best in the afternoon too. That's about when the old body finally limbers up. Already had a text wanting to know if I was hunting. No, didn't make it this morning.


----------



## Havana Dude

I got sorry this morning, and did not go. Had 2 mowing jobs to do anyways, so just blew it off. I am tired of being in a rush to do everything. Was gonna go this afternoon, but I got the call for 24 hours of OT, so no go today or tomorrow. Will try and go Monday morning, but then back to work Monday evening.


----------



## Son

I visited my  chiropractor today in Blakely Ga. After that, went and checked the hunting woods and camp. Looks like  we had a slight sprinkle of rain yesterday evening. But it wasn't much. Then rode the road to camp, checking known trails that cross that road. Not one fresh track since the sprinkle. So, they must not have moved much this morning. Didn't hunt this afternoon.


----------



## Son

Lazied out today. Went to the chiropractor yesterday and was kinda sore here and there. We have a great group of hunters this year. Nobody hunts. At least, not yet.


----------



## Son

ENE wind today, not good for most of my stands, so stayed home.
Too darn dry to suit me too.


----------



## Havana Dude

After dropping daughter at the bus for school, headed to the woods. Way after daylight, in the stand about 7:20. Saw 4 deer between 8:30 and 9:30. No obvious horns, one might have been a small buck, all way too far for a shot. Got 483 pics off camera. Biggest buck was a narrow 6 point, looks like his horns grew in an 8 inch pipe. Tall and very narrow, spindley looking, typical swamp buck. Another buck in the pics has potential down the road. Good mass for our area, just funky looking 4 point. Looks like he has brow tines and spikes. Back to the firehouse this evening. Need some cooler temps. I am about ready to shelve this bow and get the rifle out. I am ready. Honeydo's done, time off coming up, and itching to go.


----------



## Son

I would love to have some rain, to dampen the woods. Sure would help and make moving in and out quieter.


----------



## Swamprat

Slight chance of rain I think Thursday but gonna be warm most of the week.


----------



## Son

Looking at the forcast. Should be in the 60's for the high thursday and Fri. Lows in the 40's. Little warmer for Sat and Sunday. Might trigger some movement, anything would be better than what we've had so far.


----------



## Havana Dude

I agree. Sat this morning, saw 3 jakes, all 2-3 inch beards. No deer. Set till 10. I think I'm gonna go back in a little bit and re-do my little plots, and hope for some rain. They don't have to move far with all the acorns on the ground.


----------



## Son

Looks like the rain chances will be slim. Not good, it's already too dry for me.


----------



## Havana Dude

Very dry. Finished up my little plots, and pushed out another small one. Decided to sit this evening while I was there. Nothing. Need cooler temps and some rain.


----------



## Son

Had a beautiful morning this Veterans Day. Frost on the ground and saw 8 deer. Others saw deer also, but we didn't shoot any of em. Everybody's waiting on Gunther with the big bones on his head.


----------



## stealthman52

Sounds like Son is getting in gear, it won't be long now.


----------



## Son

I might be in gear, but the bucks arn't yet.
No hunt this morning. It's to the State Park to give a presentation about Indian artifacts to a group of over 100 people, mostly Scouts. Hope it's warmed up by 11 AM, I can't take the cold if I ain't hunting.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set this morning. Saw the 3 jakes again. Haha, them buggers got some good eyes. I tried to stand up while they were in range, and facing away, but they said no way Jose' LOL!! They flew out of there quick. I knew better, but thought I would give it a try. Probably scared em with all the cracking bones and grunts of standing up No deer seen. Cam shows very little activity in the last couple days, and that has been at night. Oh well, beats watching TV. We got a "MAN" of a hog in there too. I'll post a pic of it.


----------



## Havana Dude

Pic of hog, and a spike pic for comparison. Looks like he's got some pretty good cutters too.


----------



## Son

This one is a regular at one of my stands, but he gets a pass from me. Date's wrong on this camera, time is the old time.


----------



## Son

Center gobbler has spurs, no beard. About ten in this bunch

Date is wrong


----------



## Son

This buck isn't wide, but looks much larger in body than the one I posted above. Same stand.  It's warmed up, and they have shut down. Not even one picture on two cameras last night. Sat til 11 this morning and saw one squirrel. Could be the same buck, but he sure looks mature here.


----------



## Son

Our woods are quiet once again. Too hot to hunt, and deer movement is down to nothing. sure wishing for rain, and cooler days. If this keeps up, I'll be on Lake Seminole catching shellcrackers and bream.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'll get the grease hot!


----------



## Son

Can you believe it, 87 degrees on my screen porch.  We've experienced two sprinkles since midnight. I see rain on radar in mid Alabama, stretching from Fl to Tn, but appears to be drying up on the tail end, that's the end we get.
Several people have pointed out differences in the last two bucks i posted. I like the second one, even though he doesn't have much spread, he's a heavy buck. There's one larger that uses that scrape, but i passed on him last year because of broken tines.
I may try for this one for my first buck. But look what time he shows up. Date is wrong.


----------



## Son

Good rain started at 5 PM, ended around 5:30 Pm. Hope we got more than that in our woods north of here.


----------



## kmckinnie

Any rain is a blessing.Its coming our way at  the house now!


----------



## Son

A blessing for us, not so for some in Mid Al, tornados got em.

Forcast says 39 for in the morning. Winds 10 to 20 mph. I'm thinking of going, might have to sit on the ground. But woods without dust should be great.


----------



## Son

Stayed in the stand most of the day, saw one small deer and the wind was blowing about 20 mph.

I wasn't there when this guy came by.\


----------



## Son

Trying to see this guy


----------



## T-BONER

Son--nice looking deer--hope ya get him--T-Bone...I'm still working....coming up mid dec..later


----------



## Son

Wish you were here T Bone, they're tearing it up in that corner where you used to sit. And nobody's hunting there, yet. I noticed the fresh buck sign when I went to trim some bushes few days ago. Got a picture of a nice one there while back. He was going towards the main road.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this morning till about 9:30. Saw nothing. Acorns everywhere, deer not having to go far to eat I guess, and we have no water to offer them either. Driest I have ever seen it this time of year. Times like this make it difficult to hunt just 40 acres when you can't go after em. Oh well. We get to tote real guns over Thanksgiving weekend, so maybe one will slip up.


----------



## Son

We got rain. Sprinkled several times after midnight. Then at daybreak, we got a good rain. Then sprinkling till around noon. All in all, 1/2 inch total. Saved the plots one more time. No deer were seen although three of us sat in covered blinds.
Nothing this evening either, except for a few short sprinkles. Deer just are not moving much. Only had one spike on cameras last night. In the past would have loads of does and yearlings. And a good buck now and then. Our akerns are gone, what are falling now are dried up, no good.


----------



## Swamprat

Glad to see the deer were still not moving after I had left....thought it might have been me jinxing everyone.

Hopefully it is the calm before the storm, hunting should pick up. Can't get any worse than the last few days.


----------



## Son

I'm looking for some puddles that big hog might be wallowing in. He's probably cruising around looking for akerns, but he'll hit any water he can find too.


----------



## talisman

killed this one thursday eve in Early county he weighed 210 pounds


----------



## stealthman52

Congrats Talis,thats a fine buck


----------



## Son

Last several days, they've been moving right at dark. Nothing in the mornings. Yesterday there was some fresh tracks made during lunch, while we were feasting at a local food establishment. Guess it was an after the rain moving around, cause it had just stopped sprinkling just before noon.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang nice buck talisman!!!


----------



## Son

Too hot again. Checked our woods, and many of the road crossing trails. Not one new track in em since noon yesterday. Checked two cameras, no new pictures since Saturday. Had a spike on one camera from Fri evening. Reworked one ladderstand to make it more stable and solid. Think that's got em all now. Jason and I put it up last week, but at the time didn't have the stuff to secure it good.


----------



## Laneybird

Dang stud right there Talisman!  I had the pleasure of being able to hunt just outside Jakin. Was a childhood classmates parents place. I miss those days. I envy you guys down that way. Don't miss the knats and skeeters though. 


Anybody know if they've planted anything in the plots at Mayhaw?
Son?


----------



## Son

Don't know about the plots, but went by the management area the other day, and there were lots of folks camping.


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads  Talis!  We arebring suntan oil to the stands today!


----------



## talisman

Mckinnie it sure is a bad week for yall but hopefully one will come by


----------



## oldways

They haven't planted anything in Mayhaw yet they have been harrowing a little, Its real real dry and warm.. all the spots I hunt ain't had water in two years now I miss wadeing a little water.


----------



## fldawg

Nice buck Talis!

Ours deer are moving more in the early morning than afternoon. Headed to MS for holliday week. Hopefully deer are moving better there. At least they have received more rain.


----------



## Son

Not hunting til it cools off some. Darn the gnats and heat, plus not seeing any deer. Yesterday, noticed the tortoises were out of their holes in full force. Everywhere I went, there was a tortoise out feeding on our plots and alongside the roads. That means, snakes could be out too. Radar shows another front coming tonight, if we get enough rain. It will make some puddles in the dry creek bed. Maybe enough to attract that big hog that's walking around our woods picking up what akerns that are left. Then maybe some of us can key in on the hog. According to the tracks I saw, he's as big as they get.


----------



## Havana Dude

To add to my frustration of it being too hot,and too dry, they are burning next to us, 2 days before gun opener, and it will in no way be out by Thanksgiving weekend. I've done cancelled vacation. When the weather sucks this much, might as well work.


----------



## Son

It was about this time last year when the doc turned me lose to hunt. Couldn't do any climbing, lifting or pulling, but he said I could pull a trigger. Well, I got to hunt from the beginning this season, but might as well stayed home. Deer camp has been slow, not many showing up. So, nobody can say the deer ain't moving due to hunting pressure. They ain't moving because they don't have to. Still plenty food in farm fields, and akerns scattered around the woods. I would imagine, that baiting may also help em fill up at night, allowing more time to lay in thickets during day. If they start moving, I know several that will be in trouble because I plan on being there.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats on the buck Talisman.....not one I would pass by any means.

Wish I was retired so I could hunt like Son LOL but alas I will probably be dead before I can retire. Craziest weather I have seen for a long time around these parts.


----------



## kmckinnie

talisman said:


> Mckinnie it sure is a bad week for yall but hopefully one will come by



:swords: One came by! My 10 y/o grandson is on cloud 9

He killed a 9pt yesterday afternoon


----------



## Son

Spent another deerless day in the woods. They started moving right at dark. Saw a redtail hawk with a squirrel, so he was the top hunter in our woods today.


----------



## Son

Happy Thanksgiving. Lets hit the woods right after we finish eating.


----------



## Havana Dude

Happy Turkey day. Just got out of woods. One doe, one coyote, in the burn area, would not come to my side of the line, so he got a free pass.


----------



## Bear10

My Dad killed a 7pt. today in a stand we put up last saturday afternoon. It seems like the first sitting in a stand is always the best one. My five year old daughter was able to go on her first blood trail with us. Congrats to Dad. He has let several walk this year already. It was time for him to pull the trigger. Hope I get to do the same thing in the morning.


----------



## stealthman52

You tell him congrats Bear,hope you took plenty of pics,dads won't be with us forever,and I hope a a good one walks by you in the am.


----------



## Son

Super, he's rough on those 7 pointers..


----------



## Havana Dude

Bear, congrats to pops on his kill.


----------



## Son

It wasn't just windy in the woods today, it was gale force winds, all day. I tried to hunt this morning, didn't go out this afternoon. Spent quality time doing stuff in camp, and moving one ladderstand. Getting ready for when the weather does settle down.
We ate good today though, new camp cook came in. He's the old camp cook from last year.


----------



## Swamprat

Old cook or new it was good vittles but not as good as that elk that PointPuller fixed.....that was slap your momma for the last piece good.

Passed on a 2.5 8 point this morning....had him broadside several times from 80 yards to 10 yards. Considering how tough the hunting has been due to temps and bad wind direction it was hard not to lay him out. Hopefully I will get rewarded later on or if he lives this year somebody might tag a dandy buck next year. He has the potential to be a good un.


----------



## stealthman52

Sounds like DM,the entree' chef has arrived


----------



## Son

Been in the woods for a few days, almost long enough to become uncilivilized.
Saw some does, small ones, and watched a fine 2.5 year old 8 point feed for over 30 minutes yesterday evening. Nice rack for his age, but not what I want at present.


----------



## stealthman52

Don't tell me the Dans done left you?,did Wood take one of them young bucks you guys been passing on?,maybe Oklahomy wasn't good to them this year?


----------



## Son

They come and go like a cold front. And are not selective like some of us. They did kill a couple big bucks in OK, too rich for me. Think they said it's about 3 grand each per hunt in OK. Guess that's expenses and all.


----------



## oldways

Are they chasing in Miller County yet? Going to Mayhaw this weekend and curious. thanks


----------



## stealthman52

Yep,Mr.DM and Mr.DW are coinmasters,thats too much for me,some will and some won't.I got a friend out there in Okie,but won't invite myself.


----------



## Son

No chasing in Mayhaw yet. No big bucks showing up on cameras yet either. Last season, the only real rut chasing we saw in Mayhaw was in January. We did get pictures of big bucks and saw travel, cruising sign in December. But we all know how it goes. Dead one day, and all heck breaks loose the next.
Darn cottonmouths have been moving though, watch ur step.


----------



## Swamprat

Son was that 2.5 the same one I saw or different. Not that it matters he got the pass from me so I doubt he will get shot if I see him again. Just curious if it was the same one.


----------



## Son

Different buck, no crabclaw. In fact, his rack was very symetrical. I guessed him at 2.5 and about 150 in good shape. Sure was spooky about something though, he kept looking north. So, I sat on ready hoping Gunther was coming in. You know Gunther don't ya? He's the big sticker buck.


----------



## Son

Couple more I hunted last season, but didn't get.


----------



## Son

Report from our camp today. The deer are moving at night, none seen during the day on Dec 2nd. I've been staying home, resting up for when they decide to run around in daylight.


----------



## stealthman52

you might need to go out there and turn on the rut switch


----------



## Son

Last trip, I was the only one seeing deer. What's with those folks?

Might go in the morning, will be a great day to take a nap deep in the woods. If some deer don't keep me entertained. Would like to see that little deer I saw last time. It was chocolate in color with a black face. First one I've seen like that since the 1950's.  A dark mutation would be my first guess. The doe was natural color, and in fine shape. We've seen a few black faced deer over the years here, but not with chocolate bodies. If there's anything unusual out there, it will come by me. Or, that's how it seems. I've killed 7 piebalds over the years, see what I mean?


----------



## steph30030

Ruts on at Mayhaw WMA! 4 bucks killed there this week, they were chasing, necks swollen and hocks were black and stinkin!


----------



## Havana Dude

Muzzle loader opener today for us. Nothing seen but 3 hens.


----------



## Bear10

I killed a nice 10 pt. this morning at 7:40am. He had two small bucks with him and his hocks were not even close to being black. They are not showing any signs of rutting at our place. I was the only one who hunted on our place this morning. Hard to believe on such a pretty morning. They all wished they had hunted after they got the pics of my deer. You snooze you lose.


----------



## Havana Dude

Congrats Bear!!! Share a pic with us heathens. And you are right, it was a beautiful morning.


----------



## stealthman52

Come on with that pic Mr.Bear,congrats,I wished I was in the woods this morning


----------



## sowega hunter

I saw 12 deer this morning in Early, one nice buck. I think the rut is very near. First time I've seen this many deer in one sitting in a long time. Going to be hanging in there this next week.


----------



## Son

Bears buck


----------



## Son

It's been a slow season on our properties, but for two reasons. The weather hasn't been the best for deer movement, and most who have hunted have passed the does and younger bucks up to this point. This afternoon, saw two does go south, hour later, saw two does go north. Probably the same two. Another hunter saw three does this afternoon. We didn't hunt this morning.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Bears buck



Nice buck Bear10


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,super buck,don't know if you outdo that one,let me know if you need a hunting buddy,lol.Is that a Ga buck or Fl?


----------



## Bear10

Thanks for posting the pic Son. I killed him in Florida. He's not one of those Ga. monsters, but he is a good one as far as I'm concerned. It's a lot warmer today than it was yesterday.


----------



## Son

Yes, that is a nice looking buck. Those tens don't come around often enough.

Hot today, one button buck this morning. Watched him eat about 20 pounds off a foodplot. Nothing this afternoon. Cameras prove, they've moving at night again.. And it's not due to pressure. Shucks, nobody hunts our place anymore. Our members have become couch potatoes. Honey doers, or just can't afford the gas.
I've lost count of how many young bucks I've passed already, but know three of em were 8 pointers. Seeing way more bucks than does. Some of us are wondering what's with that?


----------



## Havana Dude

I aint seein squat. Set yesterday and this morning, no deer. Had 3 hens fly down off roost about 9:30. Guess it was a good morning to sleep in. I get daytime pics at the house, and night time in the swamp


----------



## talisman

this 2 days of cold weather and then the East winds are rough on hunting right now


----------



## Son

Looks like thursday might get em going again. Sure hope we get some of that rain that's coming across the country.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Todays hunt*

I sat from 10 -1 today. Saw no deer, but I did have 13 gobblers come in on me at one time. All had beards 3-9 inches long.


----------



## florida boy

Havana Dude said:


> I sat from 10 -1 today. Saw no deer, but I did have 13 gobblers come in on me at one time. All had beards 3-9 inches long.



good picture man!


----------



## stealthman52

They like that corn HD,lol


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> They like that corn HD,lol



uhhhhh, thems yella akerns

They had me pinned down pretty good with 13 sets of eyes. Best pic I could get, plus my camera was on some setting that I did not know it was on. I got about as much business with a camera like this as Goober has working on the space shuttle.


----------



## Son

Had to go up and take care of some camp business, while up there. Went and sat in a stand from 5 til dark. One little six point came by. It sprinkled on the east end of our property, and not a drop on the west end. Hope that changed after I left.
Here's some camera pictures. Cameras do spook some bucks.


----------



## Son

Now a couple more from the camera with the wrong time and date. Display is out, can't fix that.  He spooked when the camera went off too.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set this morning from daylight till after 10. Saw the turkeys again. No deer. I did a little looking around, found a good scrape, with limbs tore off the holly tree it's under. Our bucks love to hit them Holly trees. Moved my camera to it to maybe see what's making it. In 20+ years of hunting this property, I don't think I have ever set 9 times in a row without seeing at least a glimpse of a deer, no matter what the conditions were. Hot, freezing, wet, dry, calm, windy, it's just never been this bad before. All pics on cam are at night too. Buddies cam has a decent 8 on it, spread to tip of ears.


----------



## Son

We had snow flurries this morning. About 200 flakes per acres would be my guess.


----------



## talisman

Well after today im off till January 4. Usually our rut is the middle of december and with the cold weather for next few days we should kill some good bucks good luck to you all


----------



## Son

Miller Co. Ga. saw the first chasing today. Also saw lots of chasing sign crossing the roads. Rattled this morning, and had a spike run to me. Had the longest spikes I've ever seen on a young buck. He will make a good one in a couple years, if he gets past the shooters. (Deer Hope-ers)
Also saw sow and shoat sign in the creek. Need to get em out of there.


----------



## maxwell42583

Son said:


> Miller Co. Ga. saw the first chasing today. Also saw lots of chasing sign crossing the roads. Rattled this morning, and had a spike run to me. Had the longest spikes I've ever seen on a young buck. He will make a good one in a couple years, if he gets past the shooters. (Deer Hope-ers)
> Also saw sow and shoat sign in the creek. Need to get em out of there.



Ive been seeing them chase in Miller and Grady for about a week now. Has the moon sent them nocturnal for yall?


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you mean the shoats or the deer hopers?,or both?,lol


----------



## Havana Dude

10th sit was the charm. Finally saw a deer!!!!  6 point fed by me about 9:30. It was basically a spike with 4 kickers I gotta do daddy taxi the rest of the day, so back at em in the morning.


----------



## Son

The chasing has begun, most all who are hunting have seen bucks chasing does. That's ok, i'm going hog hunting, somebody's gotta do it.
I slept in this morning, it was cold, tired of getting out and being cold. Hurts the old joints, even with all my cover scents on. Ben Gay, Aspercreme etc..
Probably go to camp around noon to see if anyone has a deer hanging. Never know, but they let em get by em yesterday. All the excuses, too far, too thick, too quick etc..  Not a shot was fires all day. Need to send em to hunting school..  lol


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like the next chance I will get will be Christmas Eve and the day after Christmas. Shopping, chores, working out of town have got me tied up for now. Plan on taking the last week of the season off. Should still be plenty of buck movement then especially if the secondary rut is kicking in.


----------



## Havana Dude

Had a doe trot in on me just after good light this morning. She looked back a couple times, but never saw a buck behind her. Found another very fresh scrape this morning too, right on a trail we walk in on. No rubs yet, at least none seen. Also saw a doe and yearling about 9:30. It was too far, too thick, and they were too quick to get a real good look at em, but they were deer. That was for you Son


----------



## Son

Saw a beautiful 7 point this morning with a super tall rack, let him walk. Saw another 7 this afternoon, a younger one.

Date and time is wrong on this camera, not display, so can't change it.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat yesterday evening. Had a small yearling come in and feed  just after 5, then a few minutes later, I noticed movement out in the clearcut next to us. Scoped it out, and it was a doe and yearling. At least they are starting to move a little. I wish this little rain was bringing some colder temps. Off till the 22nd, so I'll be out there.


----------



## Son

Club member, Ray, got a nice 8 point this morning.


----------



## Havana Dude

A.M. and P.M. no deer seen.


----------



## Bear10

HD I would have bet that the deer would have moved today. The feed time for tomorrow morning is about 11:00am. Hopefully they will get up and stir around for you. Have you seen any signs of chasing yet? They are freshning scrapes pretty regular at our place but no signs of chasing yet. It should be pretty soon I would think.


----------



## Havana Dude

No, only a couple fresh scrapes before the rain. Will be keeping an eye on em to see when they freshen them up.


----------



## Son

Warm weather moved in. Today reminded me, when deer take the day off, they take the whole day off. No deer moving on our place today. Sure made it difficult to stay awake. Saw a couple dead snakes on the highways coming home. That's a reminder.


----------



## Son

Took the day off from hunting, the old back needed a rest from stand sitting. And as I had already guessed, they moved good this morning at our property. Might miss some of tomorrow too, truck needs a power steering hose replacement. Ordered the part today. Keeping this paid for truck repaired is almost like having a truck payment. I won't buy another Sorry-Ten. I understand, things wear out, but I've been repairing this truck every since I bought it new.  maybe I got a lemon. But after researching the net to see if others have had the problem. It looks like truck problems are normal for the year and type.
The rut has become spradic since the warm weather has started.
Mornings seem to be the best right now for SW Ga.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a doe at straight up 10 a.m. yesterday morning, nothing in the evening.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Freezer meat*

My son killed this, were calling it a six point. Really a 5 but who's counting? He came by me at 9 oclock in the pines, never slowing down. I scoped him out, counted the 5 points, but could not tell on the brows. I figured with a brow or 2, he was a 6 or 7. Texted the boy to tell him he was headed in his direction. He replied, "aight" . A couple minutes later, he shot. Made a good shot, he ran about 20 yards, no trailing necessary. I am super glad for him. He's not hunted for 2-3 years, cause he wasn't in the mood to get his hunter safety course. He went last weekend and got it. 3 hunts later, and boom. He deserves it. He's going to college and working, and now on Christmas break, we get to hang out a little bit. Hopefully they start moving good soon.


----------



## Bear10

HD Congrats to your son! Good looking deer. Hopefully y'all will get a couple more before the season is out. Good luck.


----------



## Son

Sucess always makes it sweeter. Congratulations to your Son.

Warm weather sure shut our deer down. Amazing how one day it seems there's deer everywhere, then the next day, it's like somebody came and got em all. Saw four does this morning, and a bobcat this afternoon. Boy he had the squirrels talking.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,glad to see that he is hunting with you,congrats to him on that buck,hunting time with your dad is priceless,thankful my dad took time to take me.


----------



## Son

How warm was it today? Warm enough for the skeeters to come back out. I managed to see a coon running like something was after it. A flock of turkeys and one little doe.


----------



## sowega hunter

I got this one yesterday hot after a doe.


----------



## Havana Dude

Congrats Sowega Hunter!! Nice buck.


----------



## Son

Pretty 8.
I havn't seen much in the last two days. Night movement is putting out plenty of fresh tracks, but they ain't walking during the day at our place.
Camera's are getting em, but we ain't.


----------



## Havana Dude

Me and my daughter set this morning. Just as it got good shootin light,saw some movement in the thick stuff, looked like chasing, but not sure really. Then saw 2 does come out into a not so thick area, and fed on. Then about 2 minutes later, another deer, on same track, came through. Looked like it may have had a small rack, but would not bet Swampys orange surveying vest on it. Set till after 10, nothing else seen.


----------



## Son

Another club member and i sat a midday hunt. We saw nothing but the wind blowing the trees about. The warm weather with a front coming in has shut em down for now.
Amazing how i can see 20 to 30 deer one day, and nothing the next.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got back in stand at 3:50. 3:55, small racked buck came by. Looked like he was just cruisin for does. Saw a few turkeys about the same time, then nothing till dark.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I wished I could hunt like you and Son,maybe one day when i retire,not exactly sure when that will be.Glad to see you guys hunting like you live,hard and when you can.Us veyors don't make them big green stamps,so we gots to work longer.


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> HD,I wished I could hunt like you and Son,maybe one day when i retire,not exactly sure when that will be.Glad to see you guys hunting like you live,hard and when you can.Us veyors don't make them big green stamps,so we gots to work longer.



Stealth, I'm just one of the one's everyone hates. Sucking on the gov't teet as long as I can. We are hated pretty good these days. Nothing I can do about it now. 26 years is too late to turn around and change horses. I usually save up my annual leave for deer season. I am actually taking off less time this year than I have in many. Late 90's through the 2000's , I normally worked 100 hour weeks, with regular schedule, overtime and a second job doing home repairs, and new construction. 4 years ago, I took the whole month of December off. I wound up working 8 shifts of overtime during that time. I aint no stranger to hard work, but I will admit, it is getting smaller in the rear view mirror. I still hump it in the off season though.


----------



## Son

Retirement from a phone co means living in poverty. No big bucks here except the ones I get from the woods.
Downside of being retirement age is, many of your lifelong friends are gone. And those who are still hanging on can barely go and have lost that aggressive hunting mode. Conversations go from how high you can jump, to when your doctors appointments are. And so on.


----------



## Havana Dude

On my daughters phone in a deer stand.we saw a small spike at 8:30. This is unbelievable. Crazy to be able to do this.


----------



## Son

Bucks moved early in our woods this morning. Saw two nice bucks. One chasing as I was riding in. The other was at my stand when I got there. No shot on either. Evening hunt got rained out.
Yep, had to walk about 3 hundred yards in the rain to get back to the truck.
Checked cameras, This is the best one out of three bucks taken on one camera. And he's getting on everybodys cameras.


----------



## Son

Lets see if anyone can beat these spikes


----------



## Havana Dude

3-dark, nothing.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I am glad to know you can hunt like you are,and keep pulling on that teet long as you can,lol,I know I would.


----------



## Son

Todays report is.....................Rain and it looks like a wet possibility through next week.


----------



## Havana Dude

Got in the stand at 9:30. Set till dark. Saw nothing brown. Saw 40 plus turkeys in one wad. Woohoo, wooptedo!! Not much woods time for me for the next few days. Family stuff.


----------



## Swamprat

HD congrats to your Son, was working other side of Tally on Hwy 90 close to SR 59 and saw where somebody had dumped a buck, sawed the horns and front legs off but left the rest. Dang pitiful right there. Body wise it looked like a 3.5. Not sure why they sawed the front legs off unless they was wanting a redneck gun rack.

Got some decent rain around my place, well needed for sure.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> HD congrats to your Son, was working other side of Tally on Hwy 90 close to SR 59 and saw where somebody had dumped a buck, sawed the horns and front legs off but left the rest. Dang pitiful right there. Body wise it looked like a 3.5. Not sure why they sawed the front legs off unless they was wanting a redneck gun rack.
> 
> Got some decent rain around my place, well needed for sure.



Cause people are just plain sorry!!!!!!!!!! I've had folks poke fun at me for getting as much meat as I can off of one. I just tell em not to worry about it.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,when they poke fun at ya,ask them if they ever heard Hank Williams song,titled "Mind your own buisiness"and you won't be minding mine.More people need to listen to that song


----------



## Son

Not a good weather day, but I tried anyway. Nothing going on in our woods with this warm weather. Nice to see some puddles around though, instead of dust.
Somebody stole a gate at our camp property either yesterday or last night. Nice long metal gate, guess they sold it somewhere. Aint nothing safe from theives anymore.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Not a good weather day, but I tried anyway. Nothing going on in our woods with this warm weather. Nice to see some puddles around though, instead of dust.
> Somebody stole a gate at our camp property either yesterday or last night. Nice long metal gate, guess they sold it somewhere. Aint nothing safe from theives anymore.



Probally some jack wad who needed the ten bucks for beer or dope money.....nothing is safe anymore. Sad times we live in when you got to put a padlock on your padlock to keep your stuff.

I like them woods when they are wet instead of the dust. Still need more rain than this to get them ponds filled with water. It will be warm this weekend but hoping for the best. Amazing how that last minute of daylight and pulling the trigger makes you forget about the previous 3 or so hours you were in a stand not seeing a thing.


----------



## Son

10:45 PM and it's still raining. More promised from Sunday on. We'll see.


----------



## stealthman52

You are kidding?,stole your gate?,dang should of had a camera there so you know who got it huh?


----------



## Havana Dude

Killed a yote this morning. Checked camera and got a decent 8 or 9 pt at the yellow akern tree. Due to Family Christmas obligations and work, I will not get back until Tuesday Ya'll have a good Christmas.


----------



## Son

When a hunter makes the mistake and kills a small deer, button etc.. they always say. "It looked big in the scope".

Last couple days, I hunted hard, saw one doe yesterday. This morning I saw a button buck, but I let him walk. He looked big in the scope though.
The first doe was killed on our property today. A club member shot a doe early morning, then missed a big buck while going after his vehicle. Said the buck was standing in the road looking at his vehicle. Just pure proof, those wise ol bucks are staying away from us real hunters.  lol


----------



## stealthman52

That buck was thinking,this isn't Son's truck,what's going on here.


----------



## Son

It's Christmas, took the day off from hunting. Looks like rainy days thru tuesday night, maybe Wed morning. Giving the big bucks a break, they've been having to hide from me lately. Knowing they're getting thicket fever, not being able to get out and roam without fear of waking me up in a stand.
Hope ya'll having a great day, Don't eat too much and get too lazy to go hunting.


----------



## kmckinnie

Went this morning at the house for just a bit, saw oodalls of churkeys. several where nice gobblers. Oyea & 1000 squerrels.


----------



## stealthman52

Kmac,Merry Christmas to ya and family,I member eating squirrels n rice growing up,good eatin,ifin you pressure cookem first,then add em to rice,grannie used to crack them heads like a pecan,while i watched,noway was i eatin squirrel brains.........


----------



## Son

Hunger may make me eat a less than desirable food. But it ain't come to that yet. Squirrel heads get tossed.
I like squirrel and rabbit, raised on em. But it's hard to get others to eat em with ya these days.
Another thing I wont eat is fish from China. That's right, found frozen fillets in Piggly Wiggly that were raised in China. Who would have ever thought? No telling what they fed those fish, or who all handled em before they got to the grocery store. Check labels folks, and buy American when you can.


----------



## stealthman52

Son't its the same with shrimp,all the metros going to Red Slobster,Outbackwards,eatin those fresh frozen shrimp that were farm raised somewhere besides Florida,they dang sure didn't come out of the gulf.


----------



## Son

All I have to say about that is.

Man is his own worst enemy. When the majority adopts the wrong priorities, the rest of us are done. When the entitlement vote is the majority, the rest of us have no choice in any matter where votes decide. It's coming to that, it it's not already fact.
Had a great day hunting today. Did not see a deer from the stand. But did see a nice buck chasing on my way in. He was chasing one small doe, and three large does were following. Had a nice rack too. I went on to my stand.


----------



## stealthman52

Looks like rain on you tonite,maybe them bucks will be chasin in the am,keep your powder dry,a ground blind might be the spot to be if its raining.


----------



## Son

Tired of sitting in the wind, so took a day or two off.  There's gotta be better days ahead.
Poured last night and sprinkled some this morning. Wind looks to be about 20 mph right now. Getting some sunshine now though.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a button at 7:45 and 2-3 does at 8:45. Hard to tell much, they were in the thick stuff.


----------



## Son

Should be good deer hunting weather in the morning in SW Ga.  Just hope the wind don't get up again, that makes it tough staying in a tree. NW winds is what they're calling for, that might work.

Actual time should say Dec 24th at 2:59. Can't change this camera.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw nothing but 2 coons right at dark. Turned down overtime tonight to hunt with daughter. Trying to get her on her second deer, and third, fourth, fifth, etc, you get the picture.


----------



## Havana Dude

This is the one we are after for her. Maybe he will show up during the daytime. 98% of my pics are at night, and no buck pics at all during the day. Notice his hocks are hardly even stained. Usually they are in full swing rut right now.


----------



## Son

Nocturnal, that's been our buck problem too. Hope ya'll get him. We still have about 19 days to go. Then the fat doe sings.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,you might need a scope I got, if you are going to get him,lol.
Sounds like a Sonbuck,very well educated


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, he almost made a fatal error this morning. He trotted through the pines at straight up 11 A.M. , just as we had decided to get down. We sat another 30 minutes or so, hoping he might run up on a doe. He was definately cruising for chicks, head way up, and slowly trotting along, never slowing down. We came home to get a bite to eat, and we are gonna head back. He'll slip up, I'm confident she will get him. I sure hope so, he would be a good buck for her.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set from 2 till dark. Nothing, not a bird, squirell, nothing.


----------



## Son

Moved good this morning, no deer seen this afternoon.

Last deer I saw this morning was at 11:03, it was a Hoss of a buck chasing a doe across our main road going north. I was headed home for an appointment with SS. Sore subject there, When I first started drawing at 62, lady said at 70 I would get a 1200 dollar raise. Not so, Lady today says things change. My raise is only 226.00 bucks now. Shucks, I know people on welfare getting more than I do. Sore subject for sure.
Going to the woods in the morning to see if they're running around again. Bad thing is, S SW winds are not good for most of my stands.


----------



## fldawg

See anything this morning Son? What time have the deer been morning for you in the am?


----------



## Havana Dude

My son and daughter almost doubled up this morning on a couple does. My son got his about 8:45, and daughter had a chance at about 9:15 or so, but she would not stop in the pines for her to get a good shot. Got some sweet freezer meat, not very big, but will eat good. I gotta step it up a notch if I'm gonna keep up with him.


----------



## Bear10

Hd nothing wrong with filling the freezer up now days. I don't blame you the way the prices are in the grocery stores now days. Glad to see your son having a good year.


----------



## Son

Way to go HD, tell em congratulations.

Three hunting on our place this morning. No deer seen. I hunted this afternoon, again, no deer movement.
We're seeing tons of fresh tracks each morning, so they're moving good at night. All camera shots are at night also.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Way to go HD, tell em congratulations.
> 
> Three hunting on our place this morning. No deer seen. I hunted this afternoon, again, no deer movement.
> We're seeing tons of fresh tracks each morning, so they're moving good at night. All camera shots are at night also.



I will do Son. It was his first to clean by himself too. I just supervised. One of these days, I'll let him do mine too 

ALL our cam pics are at night now too. We were getting a few daylight pics right at first light but no more. Sat till 12:30 today, saw nothing brown. The dadgum timber folks decided to run their dozier all over my son and a guest on the west end of property at 7:45. That was real encouraging. Headed back soon. Can't killem sitting in front of the TV.


----------



## Havana Dude

And nothing this afternoon. WOW!!! I had a season like this several years ago, on a lease I had in Jefferson County. I saw 3 deer the entire season, and 2 of them went in my freezer. Same has happened at our place for my son. He has seen 3 so far, and 2 are in my freezer.


----------



## Son

I took the day off, and from what I hear. I didn't miss anything. So, will 28 degrees tuesday morning make a difference? We'll see, cause I'll be out there shivering. I'm going tomorrow and Sunday, primarily for the camp cooking and war stories.

Maybe I can talk somebody into taking this buck out.]


----------



## Son

Wonder why the pictures don't come up. Now we have to click on the link?


----------



## cowhornedspike

http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=21


----------



## Son

Thanks, good to know it's not my computer giving problems.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set this morning. I really don't know why. It is getting pathetic for us. Fog lifted about 9, to reveal a beautiful day, but nothing brown spotted. So much for the theory of deer not moving on a dark night, then walking during the day. Oh well, going back this afternoon. Daughter has to go back to school Tuesday, and tomorrow is it for doe days for us. Trying hard to get her on one.


----------



## Havana Dude

3 stands covered this evening, nothing seen. My son said he's pretty sure he heard 2 bucks tickling horns about 4:30, but they never showed.


----------



## Havana Dude

Blew it off this morning. Fog was thick, and we needed a break. Went this afternoon, saw nothing. Week of doe days shot to heck. My son got one small doe and that was it. Now were bucks only. We'll see what happens. I guess ya'll aint done nothin either, ya aint talkin much


----------



## Son

It's been one of those weeks, kinda like somebody came and got all the deer. We know better because every morning the trails and cutover is tore up with fresh tracks. All night activity. Only deer seen were right at daybreak except for yesterday. Two were seen yesterday from 9 to 10 AM. No bucks cruising at all. Very little fresh scrape activity and no big bucks on cameras. Hunting deer can get tough at times, and this is one of those times. We're hoping for some big buck action before the season goes out the 15th. I sat the last six stand periods and saw nothing. Taking the day off today, need a rest, plus it's windy and cold.


----------



## Son

Our club is having some concerns about our deer numbers. Each year, we pass on the young bucks, and take very few does. Basically, don't take enough deer to really hurt the population. But each year, we don't see where our deer numbers have increased, they stay about the same. This year, we havn't gotten the first big buck picture on our trail cameras, that we had last season. Where did they go? Why aren't the numbers increasing? There's plenty of food, plus we plant plenty in this combined area of over 2000 acres. Input from the club north, they're saying the same thing. Is the problem depredation permits being overused, or poaching? That's the questions we are beginning to ask. Now, with that said, let me add this information. This season i've seen very few deer crossing the highway at night as I travel the 38 miles back and forth from home. And not one buck so far. Last year, I saw several nice bucks at night crossing the highways, and some were very nice. That usually tells me the rut is on. Need to talk to some of my Trooper buddies and ask if they're seeing any. Something is different, or wrong in my opinion. One thing for sure, the coyote population is increasing.


----------



## Son

The fewer the deer population, usually the larger the deer when enough food is available. Yep, we all like larger bucks, but it gets sort of tiresome to pay many thousands in lease fees, travel expenses etc., and sit hours without any deer action. Most hunters questioned say. They're happy if they're seeing deer, even if there's none they want to shoot. Lots of unhappy hunters in our woods this year.


----------



## stealthman52

The Ga boys might be tagging em at nite with those permits,some like a head start.In Fl some crackers hunt before season opens,for fear that someone else might get the big buck they been seeing.


----------



## Son

Somethings up, we havn't gotten the first picture of a big buck we know survived last season. And we're talking about ten or more cameras out continuosly. The law of average would put at least one of em in front of a camera sometime, even if it were at night. Instead, we're seeing mostly 2.5 year old or younger bucks on camera, with only three or four that may be 3.5. And that's been the norm ever since season began.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Our club is having some concerns about our deer numbers. Each year, we pass on the young bucks, and take very few does. Basically, don't take enough deer to really hurt the population. But each year, we don't see where our deer numbers have increased, they stay about the same. This year, we havn't gotten the first big buck picture on our trail cameras, that we had last season. Where did they go? Why aren't the numbers increasing? There's plenty of food, plus we plant plenty in this combined area of over 2000 acres. Input from the club north, they're saying the same thing. Is the problem depredation permits being overused, or poaching? That's the questions we are beginning to ask. Now, with that said, let me add this information. This season i've seen very few deer crossing the highway at night as I travel the 38 miles back and forth from home. And not one buck so far. Last year, I saw several nice bucks at night crossing the highways, and some were very nice. That usually tells me the rut is on. Need to talk to some of my Trooper buddies and ask if they're seeing any. Something is different, or wrong in my opinion. One thing for sure, the coyote population is increasing.



I have been saying the same exact thing about our place. Never been this bad. The only pics I'm getting are night time, and very few of them. Have not seen a deer since last Wednesday or Thursday, and I have hunted my butt off. Some would say I put too much pressure on my place. I've hunted it this way for 20 years. I go every chance I get. This is about the only thing I do all year that I enjoy. Son, you are right, SOMETHING IS NOT RIGHT!!! Normally by now, I would have seen 15-20 different bucks, of various size and age. I have seen 4. 2 little spikes, the small 6 my son killed( I passed him 5 minutes before he shot him, and one nice buck, that gave us the slip the other day in a thicket, and that was 11 a.m., normally would have been out of the stand anyway. And seen maybe 10 does, maybe!!

I believe my problems are:

1) 2 sides of us were cleared over the summer. One side, 25 year old planted pines, and the other, a 40 acre virgin timber tract. our west side and north side boundaries. We still have a good bedding area at the NW corner, another 40 acres of 6-7 year old planted pines. South side left alone, virgin swamp, and east side left alone, 6-7 year old planted pines.I knew the areas cut were bedding areas, but I had no idea it would affect us this bad. 

2) Extremely dry for us (and everyone else)

3) Abundant natural food sources produced heavy this year.


4) Coyotes( problem all over)


----------



## sowega hunter

My place is the opposite. We have seen more deer this year that we have in years. The last 2 years have almost had me wanting to give up our lease. Not many sightings or much sign. This year we have been covered in deer.


----------



## Havana Dude

sowega hunter said:


> My place is the opposite. We have seen more deer this year that we have in years. The last 2 years have almost had me wanting to give up our lease. Not many sightings or much sign. This year we have been covered in deer.



Good deal!! Glad for ya, really!!!! I enjoy watching deer, and it's not always about the kill. I had my best year ever on this piece of property last year, and this year is just the opposite, worst ever......so far. Gotta be there to kill em, I aint sittin on the couch when I could be in a stand.


----------



## Son

Adjacent land clearing does have an effect. So does a 400 acre cutover in your woods. It changes all travel patterns we were used to. Add nocturnal movement, and it's a dull season. We did have several weeks of exciting deer movement. But this picture tells how it's going now, and we have very little hunting pressure. The time and date should be Dec 25th at midnight. The picture before this buck was a running doe in a  blur.


----------



## Son

And then we are getting pictures of those who have been whupped, but good.
Done lost one antler, and look at his wounds.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yep, looks like he bit off more than he could chew. 

Evening sit, shocking news.....................saw nothing.


----------



## Son

More and more, it's looking like this ain't the season to beat last years best buck.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a big bodied spike about 4:45 this afternoon. Could not go this morning. Spike would score about 3, but one side was bigger than the other, so net would be about 1 7/8ths. He'll be a goodun next year


----------



## Son

Gosh HD, sounds like your saw a trophy 2 point.

I havn't heard of any luck from our camp. Bet they're cold though.

I've seen some really good bucks today, on tv...  lol


----------



## maxwell42583

My buddy has a place just north of Iron City. Its only 40 acres, but we have seen more deer there this year than the past 4 years combined. Strange how that works. We have'nt hunted a lot up there this year, but the game camera is working overtime! The few times I have been up there have proved very succesful!


----------



## Havana Dude

*It's on finally......................I think*

Best day in the woods so far this year today. Saw 2 does running this morning. After some thought, I believe it was a doe and a tiny spike, chasing her, but I don't think he really knew why  My son saw "The MAN" but could not get a clean shot on him. Proud of him for passing on him. I had to do the same thing this evening. I saw him as well, just before dark. I had a perfect broadside shot on a big deer, but could not see the head. I had no clue what it was other than a deer. He took 2 steps, and wow, very nice buck, but then vitals hidden, no shot. I followed him through some thick stuff until he disappeared. Then a few minutes later, he back tracked himself, still no clean shot. Safety off at one point, I almost tried, but decided better. Covered up in does at dark, had to wait till 6:30 to get down, and still had deer run off. I will be in there in the morning, and hopefully have a pic for you tomorrow evening. Stay tuned...............


----------



## Son

My kind of luck. I could see a buck working a scrape about 100 yards from me, never could see his head. Later saw four more deer after I got down and slipped into a cypress pond area.
Nothing this afternoon except the cold.


----------



## Havana Dude

An 8 point about the size of the one in my avatar, gave me a perfect broadside shot at 40 yards, standing still facing me, at 9:30 this morning. All I could think of was my daughter sitting in school after begging me to stay out today to hunt. I let him walk. They are on the move. Only deer seen this morning. She is going this evening, and if no luck, good chance she will be in the stand with me in the morning. School work coming home with her today, so she can get it done because we have a "family situation" to tend to tomorrow. She could have killed the crap out of this deer this morning. Never fails when she is not there. Wish her luck!!!!


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I hope she nails him,put up a pic if she is successful.


----------



## Havana Dude

Deer are in there good now. We saw 5-6 this afternoon. 2 were bucks, one cow horn spike and unsure on the other, just saw some horn briefly, it was late. Several does around as well. Back at it in the A.M.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set till about 11:30. We let one slip by us about 7:40. Nice buck, but not one of the 2 good ones I've seen, I don't think. It was Scooby Doo foggy this morning here. He slipped in behind and to the right, jogging like he was late for work. I hollered at him and he stopped behind a double trunk tree. I had a shot, and she didn't . Then he took off like he was REALLY late for work. Oh well. She can't go this afternoon, she is going dress shopping with a friend of hers, for some contest the friend is in. I asked her if she was sure that is what she wanted to do LOL. That's one of the things I love about her. She keeps her word, and she likes alot of different things. I hope they have fun. Maybe they can come by the camp and help me skin my buck when they are done.


----------



## Son

Our woods have been dead during daylight hours this week. But we've been eating good in camp.


----------



## Havana Dude

I guess the heat has em on lockdown again. Just a few deer seen since the warm up. My son had a buck crap all over him yesterday afternoon, walking around in some thick stuff, never offering a shot. Same stand all the other good bucks are being seen in. This is a tough stand to hunt. Very few shot ops, mainly in trails, holes in the brush. Seldom do you get a gift like that one offered me earlier in the week. In retrospect, I now regret not shooting that buck. Never any guarantees he will ever return, and that is what I was hoping for so my daughter could get a crack at him. Oh well, water under the bridge. Have heard quite a few shots in the club surrounding us, so somebody is seeing something, just don't know what. Everybody is pretty tight lipped around there, including me. They all think I've only seen a couple does. I don't mind sharing info with folks I trust. Heck, that's part of the fun of hunting is the story telling etc.. But, over the years, I've become skeptical of most folks, due to how they have used info I gave em, to go sit in a stand I been hunting. Sounds selfish, but that is how it is. I share all with my kids, in hopes they might can get on one, but that is about it. Stayed in this morning, fog was unreal.


----------



## Son

Our deer continue their daylight lockdown. We're hunting, but not seeing any deer. It was so hot today, I hunted in a tee shirt with a mesh orange vest, and that was too hot. So, I skipped this afternoons hunt. We're not getting much on trail cameras either. When they shut down, they just quit moving altogether.


----------



## Havana Dude

Hunted this afternoon.......nothing. I did notice though, on the near mile long drive out through the planted pines, they did move this afternoon. Our tracks going in were tore up in deer tracks. Must have seen 15-20 different places where they crossed back and to. That got me to thinking. I have noticed a trend when it is hot like today was, they move good seems like in this stand of pines(7-8 years old,25 feet tall or so) . And when it's colder, we see more deer in the bottoms, and less movement in the pines. I'm just curious if they may move into the pines in the heat, maybe cooler????? IDK. I can't hunt these pines, the road is a mile long access to our property, and is part of the surrounding club. You guys that get to hunt pines, have you ever noticed if they move better in them when it's hot? Just curious, the thought just came to mind today. And we also saw 3 does trying to cross the hwy after we hit the hardtop about a mile down the road.


----------



## maxwell42583

Havana Dude: Pine trees give off a lot more heat than most other trees in our area. I bet the increased shade in short pines offer reprieve from the sun. I believe that as the heat rises from the trees, fresh cool air rushes in to replace it. This is the same concept as a fire, or as heating your home. This explains why the deer may feel cooler in the short planted pines. Cool air comes in through the rows and the trees themselves act as chimneys.


----------



## maxwell42583

Just like you, our game cams have no deer activity during the day in Miller. The moon has them walking at night like crazy. Grady County aint much better.


----------



## Son

Looks like we'll be saving em for another season. Weather looking good for next friday thru Sunday. Then the fat does sings.


----------



## Havana Dude

maxwell42583 said:


> Havana Dude: Pine trees give off a lot more heat than most other trees in our area. I bet the increased shade in short pines offer reprieve from the sun. I believe that as the heat rises from the trees, fresh cool air rushes in to replace it. This is the same concept as a fire, or as heating your home. This explains why the deer may feel cooler in the short planted pines. Cool air comes in through the rows and the trees themselves act as chimneys.



That"s kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set midday yesterday after tending to some other matters in the morning. Saw nothing from the stand. When leaving camp saw a a big deer across the new chop hauling tail. Work today, so be back in the morning. Did see 3 new scrapes made since Saturday evening, all in about 100 sq ft area. No doubt made in the dark.


----------



## Son

After almost a week of hunting without seeing a deer from the stand. The ice broke this morning with a couple big does, two yearlings, and after they left, a fine 2.5 year old 8 point. It was tough, but I let him go on about his scraping. Perfect rack, should really look good next season.
Going through my files hunting up records of my Navy service, I ran across many other documents I had forgotten. SS needs to see my DD 214 again for some reason.
Anyway, here's a letter sent to my employer at the time by the Executive Director of Fl Fish and Game.


----------



## Son

I'm learning about trail cameras. Great technology to let us know what's moving about when we're not there. But I've also noticed two problems with the cameras.
Most mature deer notice the cameras, and will avoid em after their first encounter.
Secondly. Cameras checked often, alert deer to the entrusion by the person checking. Another reason the areas deer sign drys up, too much scent. I quit putting cameras where my stands are.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Finally*

Killed this one this morning about 8:45. I saw 2 does about 7:20. About 8:35 or so, had a lone doe working her way to me, but to the right. checking her back trail, didn't see any thing following her. Steadily watching her back trail, out of the corner of my eye, I caught movement. This buck was coming in the opposite direction(meeting her head on). He had to see her, but was acting normal, steadily walking. Had to shoot him between 2 trees, as he walked by them. DRT, no tracking. He would be a 9, but one of his brows is broke off making him an 8. I just can't seem to get over the 8 point mark. I guess if I just let every deer I see walk, it may happen. There are 2 bigger bucks than this in there. I believe this is the same buck that crapped on me and my daughter last Friday.

Sorry, first pic is my son's doe from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Congrats. I'd still call that a 9.


----------



## Son

Success, congratulations.  Our season is about over, and our deer have shut down. Full moon, warm weather, wind etc..  had one good morning this week so far. Four butt heads and one 8 point. Let him go, looked to be about 15 inches wide, 2.5 year old. Nothing seen since from my stands. Three more days and the old doe sings for this season in South Georgia.


----------



## maxwell42583

Congrats Havana Dude! Nice buck!


----------



## stealthman52

HD,congrats,knew you would,patience is your virtue,good pics.


----------



## Bear10

Congrats HD!


----------



## Havana Dude

Another hunter got a nice 8 this morning. No time to download pic, but will later. Killed at 8 a.m., mingling around with some does. Hocks stinking, and dark. Pics later.


----------



## Havana Dude

*pics*

pics. NOt sure he wants his face plastered on the internet so I blurred it out.


----------



## Bear10

HD congrats to the hunter. Looks like the deer are starting to move good for y'all.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,congrats to the hunter you got blurred out


----------



## Son

Well, The South Georgia deer season closed with our deer still locked down for the most part. Lots of fresh sign with a few scrapes still being worked. The last few weeks, they've layed around during the day chewing the cud. Running around all night making tracks to keep us interested. It's been an unusual deer season to say the least. But even at that, a couple of our club members got their best buck ever this season. They're pleased. We ate good and had lots of great conradery around the camp, can't beat that. Looking forward to gobbler season, the moon doesn't affect them, nor does the temperature.


----------



## Havana Dude

We have until Feb 19, for rifle, then another week of ML. I am usually done by end of January, but i do go some in Feb. It's been such an unusual season, I may hunt Feb a little harder this year since it seems our rut is just now getting going. Should be a secondary rut early Feb.


----------



## Son

Yes, it was an unusual season due to the weather. And our club had very little hunting pressure for some reason. Think everyone was waiting on cold weather. Well, they missed the best weeks if that was the case. November 15 thru Christmas was our best deer activity during daylight hours. I managed to squeak out two 3.5 year old bucks, but they are not the one's I was hoping to see.  Here's how a Redneck gets his deer to camp when there's no help available.


----------



## Son

Here's how that buck looked almost a month before when he was walking.


----------



## Son

Looking back, our club weathered a rough deer season. 400 acres of clearcut before hunting season. Right in the middle of one of the properties. That put deer either on one end or the other, of to adjacent properties. Bet some who holds property around us did well this season. We still had approximately 1200 acres for 16 members to hunt. But for some reason, most of the members stayed on the property with the clearcut. Probably because the adjoining property is 650 acres of the thickest stuff in the area. Most want to hunt where they can see a large area, not so in our thick woods. 
But that's what I like, thick is where the big boys hang out.


----------



## Havana Dude

I posted to the thread earlier, don't know where it went

Anyway, I continue to go. Have not seen a deer since I killed the 8 last Thursday. Well, except for the nice 8 I helped drag out Sunday Morning. It's getting to that part of the season when I go just because I can, and start thinking about all the stuff I need to do, or going to need to do soon. 

Son, I've been reading some of your columns online in the D'ville mullet wrapper. Good reading. I'm a fair bit youger than you, but I do have memories of using the outhouse at my Grandma and Grandpas house in Arkansas. I was a little feller, but still remember. I remember we spent Christmas of 71 there, and having to use the outhouse, and remember how cold it was to go out there LOL. We returned home, and in March, my Grandpa, died, so we had to go back for the funeral. This was my Mothers side of the family. My Dads side did have what resembled a bathroom, but no running water. They had a black rigid plastic pipe, that fed water from a spring up the hill. If you went to the bathroom, you had to flush by pouring water in the commode. It was a 4 room house, with a naked light bulb hanging in each room, and a fridge in the kitchen. That old house still stands in West Central Alabama. It's foundation is made of huge boulders, with big timber, and a floor full of cracks. That house is 120 years old plus. I miss those times visiting. My Mom, not so much. She hated going to Dads old place, because of all the inconvenience. Even though she grew up much the same way.


----------



## Son

Nobody knows the challenges of writing a newspaper column if they havn't tried it. My column started out about 24 years ago and was suppose to be about current hunting and fishing reports. After some years i noticed people got bored with that and nastalgia was added from time to time. Didn't take long to realize, nastalgia was what my readers liked best. One reader once said, that to have done all that I write about, I would have to be over 100 years old. My reply was, if you had followed me around, you would feel over 100.
I can relate to the gravity feed of water from a spring. My late cousin Coy Hagy lived in Tenn in a hollow surrounded on three sides with rock cliffs. His bathroom was gravity feed from a flowing spring from the upper end of the short hollow. It stayed that way until his death in the late 70's. He like it that way, also had a flowing stream going through his living room, coming right out of one wall, which was the natural cliff wall. He had to put up a hardware wire where it went out to keep copperheads out.
My theory is, if we don't write it down, or tell it. How else would our youngsters ever know such went on?  My children have always enjoyed family history.


----------



## Havana Dude

My cousin built a house on the old family property(160 acres) about 5 years ago. The old spring is down to a trickle now, but my cousin dug out the area a bit, and fixed it to where he can catch a gallon or 2 a day. They use that water for coffee and tea, drinking water.

Another little piece of history: My Grandfather let the Scott family, a black family, homestead a small patch of land adjacent to the old homeplace. They had several children, one of which was a little girl by the name of Coretta, later known as Coretta Scott King. This was Perry county Alabama.  When my cousin cleared the land where he built, remnants of their old shack were revealed. You could see where they had a burn pile, and many discarded glass medicine bottles, and perfume bottles.


----------



## Son

Neat stuff. I recently goggled maps of areas where I've spent my life hunting and fishing, Florida and Georgia. So many areas were unrecognizable to change. Many areas are now covered with housing or large buildings. So many of the lakes I used to fish in down in Fl, are now dry and replaced with weeds. New canals could also be seen, probably part of the problem. Florida was drying up in the Tampa Bay area when I left in 82. Too many people for the area, overtaxing all natural resources. What caused this problem? The area ran out of resources, but they continued selling building permits. Those making money call that progress, I call it ruination of an area. That was the main reason why I left the Bay area. Over regulated, overtaxed, and over ran with people. It came to spending more time sitting at traffic lights than you did rolling. Now they take a picture of your license plates and send you a citation if you go through a caution light.  Greed by government, always thinking of ways to milk the people.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea, the place I killed my first wood duck and used to squirrel hunt with my Dad is now a Home Depot, and an apartment complex. Sad really.


----------



## Son

Goggling the areas where My Dad and I used to hunt in Collier Co. Fl, is all now canals and housing. Rock roads cutting the land into blocks. Bet those living there never think about all of us who put footprints there when it was wild and unsettled.


----------



## Havana Dude

yea, I guess every generation could say the same thing. Heck, just 16 years ago, I built a house off a dirt road, outside little ol Havana. Now it is paved, we got a Dollar store, and a Burger King too!! And a big fancy gooberment post office that one or 2 people work at. Times change, but we aint gotta like it.


----------



## Son

Just read the local wrapper today, we're getting a dollar general just up the road. It will diffinitely hurt the three little stores here in the Lake area. But it will help the people living around here because those three country stores buy in town, mark up and resale here. Knowing if you're in a pinch for something, most wont drive all the way to Donalsonville. Nothing stays the same, but in some cases, it's sad to see some changes.


----------



## maxwell42583

Havana Dude said:


> yea, I guess every generation could say the same thing. Heck, just 16 years ago, I built a house off a dirt road, outside little ol Havana. Now it is paved, we got a Dollar store, and a Burger King too!! And a big fancy gooberment post office that one or 2 people work at. Times change, but we aint gotta like it.



I live in Calvary, Ga and grew up in Whigham. Nothing really ever changes in those two towns. My wife is from Havana. I can remember going to Moreland's Gun Shop in Havana with my Grandfather when I was just a tiny little thing so that he could buy me a brand new .410! The first gun that I ever bought on my own was from there, an Enfield .303! I loved that man, I would go into his shop once a week on the way home from school just to visit with him and look at new guns. He used to get me to take his bank deposits to Capital City Bank for him sometimes! Now, my wife and I never do anything in Havana. We never eat at the new Burger King or go to the Dollar General because we are worried that we will get robbed! About the only thing we do is go to the Hobbit on Thursday nights. That new post office is a little ridiculous, isnt it?! I had an ex-girlfriend from Havana that tried to work at the "tanning salon" while it was open for a month. I also remember when Movie Gallery moved in next to Harvey's and it was robbed on opening night! 
It is sad to see things change, but it is inevitable. Just driving from Whigham to Tallahassee everyday growing up you could see change. I went to school in Tallahassee and would go jet skiing and swimming at Lake Jackson, later in life it was where we went to ride around and put mud on the tires! 
My Grandfather is 93 this year. That man can tell you about change! Our family farm in Whigham is close to turning 150 years old. My grandfather was the second man in Grady County to own a tractor, and the first man to own a cab tractor! Him and his cousin Herman Taylor took two rattlesnakes to the Whigham Highschool to show the science class and the next week, Rattlesnake Roundup was born! He can tell you when roads were made, and then paved. He tells me stories all the time about before the Great Depression and during WWII. He can remember when he saw a deer track on our property for the first time! He told me that before the Depression, no one really hunted for deer and that during the Depression all the deer disappeared from over hunting. It took him from 1919until 1958 to see a deer track on our place. I could go on and on about him! I've never met a better man.


----------



## Son

From my prospective, the Chamber of Commerce is great for business, and those who own a business. But actions by chambers excalate the growth of an area in most cases. It's a two edged sword, people need goods and jobs, but to have more of each, the land we once roamed is covered with buildings and more people. Yes, it does add conviences, but destroys quality of life.


----------



## Havana Dude

maxwell42583 said:


> I live in Calvary, Ga and grew up in Whigham. Nothing really ever changes in those two towns. My wife is from Havana. I can remember going to Moreland's Gun Shop in Havana with my Grandfather when I was just a tiny little thing so that he could buy me a brand new .410! The first gun that I ever bought on my own was from there, an Enfield .303! I loved that man, I would go into his shop once a week on the way home from school just to visit with him and look at new guns. He used to get me to take his bank deposits to Capital City Bank for him sometimes! Now, my wife and I never do anything in Havana. We never eat at the new Burger King or go to the Dollar General because we are worried that we will get robbed! About the only thing we do is go to the Hobbit on Thursday nights. That new post office is a little ridiculous, isnt it?! I had an ex-girlfriend from Havana that tried to work at the "tanning salon" while it was open for a month. I also remember when Movie Gallery moved in next to Harvey's and it was robbed on opening night!
> It is sad to see things change, but it is inevitable. Just driving from Whigham to Tallahassee everyday growing up you could see change. I went to school in Tallahassee and would go jet skiing and swimming at Lake Jackson, later in life it was where we went to ride around and put mud on the tires!
> My Grandfather is 93 this year. That man can tell you about change! Our family farm in Whigham is close to turning 150 years old. My grandfather was the second man in Grady County to own a tractor, and the first man to own a cab tractor! Him and his cousin Herman Taylor took two rattlesnakes to the Whigham Highschool to show the science class and the next week, Rattlesnake Roundup was born! He can tell you when roads were made, and then paved. He tells me stories all the time about before the Great Depression and during WWII. He can remember when he saw a deer track on our property for the first time! He told me that before the Depression, no one really hunted for deer and that during the Depression all the deer disappeared from over hunting. It took him from 1919until 1958 to see a deer track on our place. I could go on and on about him! I've never met a better man.



I cut my teeth fishing Lake Jackson and Lake Talquin mainly. I grew up just outside the city limits of Tally, moved to Havana 16 years ago, built our house. I love it up here. We have our fair share of crime like any other place, but I frequent most all the places you mentioned with no problems. Had a close call at Bishops at the state line one evening though a few years back. A guy tried to open my door with my family inside, and I just took off, since I did not have my piece, and my family was with me. Enjoy your grandfather while you can bud. I never knew my Dads Dad,(died in 63) and only have a few memories of my Moms (died in 72)Dad. I really wish I could have 24 hours with each of them to hear their stories. 

Well I hunted this morning, and I believe the deer have flat disappeared. Woods feel dead again. 2 stands covered, nothing seen.


----------



## diamondback

maxwell42583 said:


> I live in Calvary, Ga and grew up in Whigham. Nothing really ever changes in those two towns. My wife is from Havana. I can remember going to Moreland's Gun Shop in Havana with my Grandfather when I was just a tiny little thing so that he could buy me a brand new .410! The first gun that I ever bought on my own was from there, an Enfield .303! I loved that man, I would go into his shop once a week on the way home from school just to visit with him and look at new guns. He used to get me to take his bank deposits to Capital City Bank for him sometimes! Now, my wife and I never do anything in Havana. We never eat at the new Burger King or go to the Dollar General because we are worried that we will get robbed! About the only thing we do is go to the Hobbit on Thursday nights. That new post office is a little ridiculous, isnt it?! I had an ex-girlfriend from Havana that tried to work at the "tanning salon" while it was open for a month. I also remember when Movie Gallery moved in next to Harvey's and it was robbed on opening night!
> It is sad to see things change, but it is inevitable. Just driving from Whigham to Tallahassee everyday growing up you could see change. I went to school in Tallahassee and would go jet skiing and swimming at Lake Jackson, later in life it was where we went to ride around and put mud on the tires!
> My Grandfather is 93 this year. That man can tell you about change! Our family farm in Whigham is close to turning 150 years old. My grandfather was the second man in Grady County to own a tractor, and the first man to own a cab tractor! Him and his cousin Herman Taylor took two rattlesnakes to the Whigham Highschool to show the science class and the next week, Rattlesnake Roundup was born! He can tell you when roads were made, and then paved. He tells me stories all the time about before the Great Depression and during WWII. He can remember when he saw a deer track on our property for the first time! He told me that before the Depression, no one really hunted for deer and that during the Depression all the deer disappeared from over hunting. It took him from 1919until 1958 to see a deer track on our place. I could go on and on about him! I've never met a better man.



Good stuff man.I grew up in whigham .My grandparents lived in the yellow/orange house in the forks south of whigham on 179.now some jack leg lives there .I probably knew some of your family around there.I always liked the rattlesnake round ups cause we always got out of class to get the school yards ready.Went to school all 12 years in that one school on 84.I ve hunted and fished most places from climax to cairo at one time or another.Some places have so many homes or trailers or the fields are 20 foot pine  and big woods are clearcuts that I dont recognize them ,but the city itself has hardly changed.I started hunting in the 70s.It was hard to see deer even then and we hunted some prime land on the grady /climax line.tracks were scarce and if you saw 5 deer a year you had a good year.There was so many folks poaching back then to feed their families around there they kept em thinned good.


----------



## Son

Ya'll wouldn't even want to see where I grew up today. It's nothing like I remember it. The dirt road in front of the old homeplace is nowabout ten lanes of traffic. The property for a mile or more is condominiums and other buildings. The once pristine river we used to drink from, washed from,  caught good eating fish from, is now poluted and full or exotic tropical fish. To get there, it's like driving in a race when the traffic lights turn green. Look right, look left, up or down, you probably will not know anybody you see. Each vehicle will be full of people who look as though they are programmed to live in such a ratrace. I have two children and three grandchildren down there, but I ain't going to visit anymore than I absolutely have to. Havn't been down there in over two years, just hate the habitat there anymore. That's why I moved.


----------



## FloridaRambo

*Florida is still alive.*

January 19 was my lucky day, got him at 9 in the morning. im so happy!http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/party.gifhttp://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/fine.gif


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang fine buck FloridaRambo!!!!! Mind me asking the general area your hunting in? County is close enough. I'm just curious, cause I have not seen a deer since Thursday was a week ago, and I know we have plenty of deer. They are shut down big time around us. Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## FloridaRambo

*One more pic of Mr.Big*

I guess in N Florida the chase is on. Gentleman, be in the woods if you can.


----------



## Bear10

I went fishing this afternoon instead of hunting because of the warm weather and caught some nice bass. The wind blew but it was fun. I did see two gobblers and two deer while I was fishing. Guess I should be hunting closer to our pond.lol


----------



## Son

Nice buck Rambo.
Think you had a bad deer season in SW Ga, Well think again. Since the season closed last week, I've had the chance to speak with people from other clubs, and private property hunting. Everyone of em said they had an unusual season. That sometimes it seemed like all the deer were gone, especilly during the last several weeks. 
I've had several Pm's on forums, emails and phone calls asking if our season was any better than where they hunted. Some were ex members who left in the last couple years, saying they were not satisfied with the club they went to. And i tell em, this wasn't the season to judge any club in SW Georgia from what I've heard and seen. 
Usually my State Trooper and other law enforcement friends tell me when the rut starts. They know because that's when they see more bucks crossing roads at night. No so this time.
Yesterday while riding through our woods, noticed plenty tracks crossing the road since the mid morning rains. Some chasing sign was seen too. I've seen it happen before, they get wide open right after the season closes.
I didn't get a chance to beat my last seasons buck. But i stuck it out trying. 
Everyone said i killed a cull buck. Unusual horns, but I thought it a nice deer. My first was this 7 point. He came in behind me. I heard the leaves rustle and looked down in time to see him leaving the scene. He had got my wind and was heading to the thickest stuff around. Just before he got there, i stopped him for the shot. Dropped right there with a shot to the back, making me think, i almost missed. But that's all the shot i had.


----------



## Son

Second buck, I know, posted it already.


----------



## Son

Last seasons best buck.  This guy is going to be difficult to beat. Sort of raised the bar some.


----------



## kmckinnie

HEY S Rat , How did you do?


----------



## Son

Rat kept passing em up til he didn't shoot anything. I know he coulda had an 8 point one week.
Drizzling today, and my back, shoulder and neck has me in pain again. Got a bad sinus problem, possibly an ear infection too. Going to see the Doc in the morning first thing. Glad i made it thru deer season before this problem flared up.


----------



## maxwell42583

My buddy just shot a 129 inch 10 point with matching kickers on its G2s North of Quincy. North Florida and South GA is hot right now! Dang they need to extend our season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fldawg

I think it's definately about to break loose on our property. I'm just south of Havana, FL and saw 5 large fresh scraps this weekend. Had one doe come running to a bleat and pee'd all over some doe urine I put down for cover scent.


----------



## Havana Dude

Now I know where all my deer went Good luck guys. I'm giving it a break. Tired of swatting skeeters and sweating. I may go in the morning though.


----------



## Son

I saw more activity on our property couple days ago, than had been in the last two weeks of season.
Went to the Doc, five prescriptions and he said i wouldn't look any better, but should start feeling better in a day or two. I'm for that, tired of the pain of a sinus infection and inflamed back/shoulder. I agree with taking our season to the end of January. For several years now, I've seen good activity the last two weeks of Jan on our properties. This is also when big bucks start showing up on my cameras. That might would change though, if people were continuing their running around the woods. The deer know when everyone is gone. Shucks, even on a large lease, one can hear dogs, people, saws, traffic etc from one end to the other. So you know deer key in on our traffic and scent within.


----------



## Son

Been cruising around the hunting threads and guess what? Seems everyone had a slow season in S Ga this time, same going on in South Alabama right now. 
Sure, there are some who lucked up, and a very few who think it was a great season. But then, who wouldn't think it a great season if they were successful?  Many a fine hunter will be thinking they've lost their touch this time around. But don't give up, adjust because it looks like this may be the normal for a few years. We just may have to change our way of deer hunting. I'm thinking...


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, I guess thats good and bad news. I've vented my frustrations enough on here. Kinda hard for me to adjust on 40 acres. I've tried all day sits, daylight till noon, noon to dark, 10 -2, and the normal morning and evening hunts. I'm seeing tracks on the road on the way in and out, but just a 1/4 mile away on our little patch of land, it just aint happening. A week of trail cam pics(this past week) revealed very little deer activity. None in daylight hours, and one doe and one tiny spike, visited in the middle of the night, one night and that has been it. Clearing 2 sides of us I believe is the main culprit for our lack of deer sightings. In 3-5 years though, we will have the spot. We will be surrounded by bedding areas on 3 sides(pines), swamp to the south, and we will be the place to eat with countless white, red, water oaks.


----------



## Son

A clearcut will definitely have an effect, it did on our property. But those clearcuts turn into good deer holding areas with browse the first several years. What I like about a growing clearcut with small pines is. Get up in a big oak, and you can see deer that think they are hidden. That's the way it was the first year or twoI had our property. Some dont like to see thinning or clear cutting, but old growth doesnt provide much in the way of food for deer. Maybe mushrooms, greenbriar, briars but that's what I see the most. Lets face it, there's good seasons, and there's bad. When the going get tough, the tough keeps going.


----------



## Havana Dude

I drew out how my property is layed out. The big RED-X is the 40 acres I hunt.I drew in what is immediately surrounding us. What lies beyond that is just more of the same, especially to the south,If you look in the NW corner, you'll see an overlap of the planted pines, 100 feet or so. This is the only area from that bedding area deer can pass through with any cover at all. The clearing to the north is hunted by a distant relative of my buddy that died last year. All the other borders are the hunting club around us. Years ago, the president of the club told us we could shoot across the line, just not physically be over there. They never hunt up that close to us. I am very hesitant to climb a tree right on the line to look down in what will be no doubt good deer habitat. Obviously a good strategy if that were our own land. Right now it looks like Hiroshima.The black dots in the RED-X are our permanent stand sites, so we mostly hunt the edges anyway.

We're not even seeing deer in the unaffected areas on the south side. BUt the 3 bucks taken this year have all come from the south side of the property. Mostly due to thats where most of the hunting has been done. Me and my son are the only ones who have sat in the stand on that NW corner, and I only saw 2 does opening week, and that was it. Anyway, this is what my place looks like, maybe it gives a better picture of what I've been talking about.........maybe


----------



## Son

Looks like you have some good woods surrounding ya. Personally i believe it's just a bad deer hunting season due to many factors. Weather being the main factor. I've seen it before, so we can expect seasons just like we just experienced. Even during some of the colder winters, I've seen the woods dead like. Nothing moving. Shucks, I never saw an armadillo this past season.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Looks like you have some good woods surrounding ya. Personally i believe it's just a bad deer hunting season due to many factors. Weather being the main factor. I've seen it before, so we can expect seasons just like we just experienced. Even during some of the colder winters, I've seen the woods dead like. Nothing moving. Shucks, I never saw an armadillo this past season.



I agree.


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> HEY S Rat , How did you do?



Passed on a nice 2.5 8 point, he should be a good one next year, Boned a chance at a 120" buck. Just got impatient.

Saw several other small racked young bucks. 

Had a good time though, next year will be my year.

BIL shot a heavy horned buck yesterday evening and I have been seeing chasing sign the last few days around the house. Still folks ain't seeing a ton of deer but know of two good bucks killed in the area during the last week or so. One was taken about 3 miles West of my house that scored around 135"


----------



## Son

Here's the kind of buck we will be looking for next season SR. And we have em to hunt.  Near our Duck Pond area is where this ol buck was fooled. Although he roamed all over the entire property and off property.

Nine point


----------



## Havana Dude

7:45 this morning, this one came strolling in at about 100 yards, straight at me, and turned off to my right. He got behind a tree, and while watching for him to move from behind the tree, I caught a glimpse of a doe behind him. He stepped out, but then a limb was in the way, and I settled the crosshairs on a small opening in the direction he was walking. Fairly nice buck for our woods, and honestly, he had a little ground shrinkage, but still decent. My shot was little far back, and as soon as I pulled the trigger, I had my doubts. So I waited a few minutes to get down. I knew where he was at when I shot, but had a hard time finding blood. Finally found about a half a thimble full, and a tiny piece of meat. Trail ended 20 feet later. You could see where he had disturbed the leaves also for a spell, but that ended too. I had no idea where this deer was, and was starting to doubt the shot. I made a wide circle around the area with no luck. I called a buddy of mine with a black Lab, that he says is a top notch trailing dog. Long story short, I actually circled the deer while looking for it, and the dog found it pretty quick. It was laying in a slight depression, with some thin cover surrounding him. Easy to miss on the route I took to circle. I am 100% confident though, I would have found him, had my buddy not been able to come with the dog. I just made the one pass, and decided to try and not stink up the place and confuse the dog. Anyway, he did a good job tracking him. Typical buck for our woods. This is the first deer period I have seen since I killed the 9 with the broken brow, exactly 2 weeks ago. And I have also killed 10 ticks off me since.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats HD.

Yeah, the ticks are bad. Gotta be this warm weather. Pulled 5-6 off of me today working just East of Lamont on the Aucilla river.


----------



## Son

Good for you, nothing beats success. Ticks, put medicated powder in your trousers and boots, and no ticks or redbugs. Doesn't bother deer. 
Checked our camp and woods today, Put out a second camera and noticed many very large tracks. Probably still moving at night though. Camera 1 got one buck, bunch of does and a coyote during the last four days. Then the rains came and I had to come home.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,congrats to you,nice pics


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks guys.


----------



## Son

The Ga season is long gone, and the rut has kicked in again. Chasing sign all over our woods.


----------



## Son

Wondering why my IMG code and HTML code is turned off? I see others posting pictures that show immediately without clicking on a URl.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, I am not, repeat, NOT a computer whiz, so forgive my terminology. My pics are just on my puter at home, and when I click manage attachments, it opens up my files, and I just add them that way. I think you mentioned earlier that you use Photobucket, or some such site to load your pics. It seems like something was said on the general forums about they had stopped letting folks download, upload or whatever the correct term is, from such sites?????????? I don't know, may be worth a PM to a mod to find out why you got a hitch in your get up. 

Stuck at the firehouse on this beautiful day Oh well, gotta pay the bills, and I have hunted way more than my fair share this year. Will try to hit it  tomorrow.


----------



## Son

maybe I post too many pictures, taking up too much space. No whiz here either, but I get by.
I'll try something different and see if I can figure this technology out.


----------



## cowhornedspike

This message is posted at the top of each forum board. 

http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=4

You can upload pictures as attachments from your computer and they will show in your message but not if you use photobucket etc.


----------



## Havana Dude

cowhornedspike said:


> This message is posted at the top of each forum board.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=4
> 
> You can upload pictures as attachments from your computer and they will show in your message but not if you use photobucket etc.



 The correct way to say what I said


----------



## Son

Well, that sounds good, but i havn't figured it out yet. Little window comes up asking for a URL. How do you get a picture from your picture albums with that. Guess i need schooling here.


----------



## Son

Whoops, Hey, I figured it out. Let me try that again to make sure.


----------



## Son

Whew, now I don't need to wait for a grandchild to come over and show me.


----------



## Havana Dude




----------



## Son

I'll be forgot by tomorrow... lol

Darn, it's cool this morning, wish we had, had more of this weather during season.


----------



## Havana Dude

I went. Saw nothing. Absolutely beautiful morning though to be in the woods. Tried to get the kids up to go, but they were too lazy to get up. Started not to go, but If I had fell back asleep, every bone in my bod would be hurting when I did get up.


----------



## Son

I understand about the hurting bones. Cleaned up yards and garden for three days, and now my back is a wreck. I remember the day when work never bothered my back. Went out to the dock for fresh air and sunshine. Saw lots of bream hanging around, and the lake is at an all time high. Highest it's been in over a year.


----------



## Havana Dude

I set yesterday morning. Saw 1 lone doe at 8:30, nothing behind her. Around 9, had 7 gobblers come in and hang around for about 30 minutes feeding. Another beautiful morning to be in the woods.


----------



## florida boy

They are chasing hard on the southside of gadsden county right now . Seen a bigboy standing in a field off the road at 5 pm with a doe and killed this little guy that was one of two bucks chasing a doe hard yesterday morning .


----------



## Son

Nice buck, and congratulations.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey Fla B. I killed one in the backyard 2 weeks ago, He was a touch bigger. Never took a pic just put him in the freezer. Seen a dozen there yesterday, several smaller than that one never fired a shot.... I'm getting to picky or just didn't want to dress one out!
Thats the way it was .


----------



## florida boy

kmckinnie said:


> Hey Fla B. I killed one in the backyard 2 weeks ago, He was a touch bigger. Never took a pic just put him in the freezer. Seen a dozen there yesterday, several smaller than that one never fired a shot.... I'm getting to picky or just didn't want to dress one out!
> Thats the way it was .



Your getting old Kenny ! You better leave your wife's deer alone ! lol


----------



## kmckinnie

She said the same thing, I guess I'm getting to old. Thank goodness


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice buck Fla. B.  Congrats!!


----------



## Son

Nice rain coming down in Georgia. At 7:00 PM on Feb 1st, 2012, Hooorah


----------



## stealthman52

wow, a navyman saying hoorah,thats USMC


----------



## Son

The Marines are a division of Navy. Everywhere I went with the Navy, the Marines went too. The rain has moved on, but more is promised. We can use, trip to town and back today couldn't help but notice, lakes and large ponds are still seriously low. Small ponds and ditches dry. Lake Seminole continues to be high water, but all that water is coming down the hooch from N Ga.


----------



## stealthman52

SemperFi


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, I went this morning, saw 5 gobblers, and had 6 jakes come in behind them. It only took one of the mature gobblers to run all 6 jakes off. Pretty funny to watch. That's all I saw. When I got to the truck, a crew was in the field north of us getting ready to set new pines. I'm bout ready for it to wind down, and call it a year. I won't be hitting it near as hard as I have been. May go back with a cool snap, but I have about had enough of the warm temps + not seeing deer. I got a short video of some of the gobblers, will post if it ever downloads, or uploads, or whatever it does.


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, now I'm having problems getting a video on here. Ya'll just close your eyes and imagine some big black chickens, with 6-8 inch beards.


----------



## stealthman52

HD, I don't hunt em anymore,too many two legged turkeys in the woods,some of them idiots will run to your call,bes to hunt inside a blind,or have another with you,back to back to watch out


----------



## Havana Dude

I don't ever mess with em myself. I can understand the urge to want to do it, but in years past, these turkeys seek higher ground in the spring. One of our guys did kill one last spring though. I think I will save it for retirement.


----------



## stealthman52

HD, don't get me wrong,I like seeing,hearing them black chickens,but too risky hunting them,down here in central fl too many impatient hunters,they run n gun and everything else,try to cut you off,you name it.I find there are less impatient hunters when hunting deer.I am a tree sitter,not a ground pounder.


----------



## Son

Just returned home from Pasco Co Fl, visiting my Children and Grandchildren. Cultural shock is what it was. Guess I've been away from the City folks so long, I forgot how they live. It's a different world down there. Cameras that take a picture of your license plate if you go thru a caution light etc.. I barely recognized the area where I lived for over 40 years of my life. The water management district has an easy job these days, there's no water where it used to be. Now that they have effectively let That area of Florida dry up by overuse and canals, what the heck are they managing? Did enjoy the drive along highway 19/98 between Crystal River and Chiefland, and between Cross City and Perry. Even saw a few hogs rooting in a dry ditch. Sad to see areas where I used to hunt and fish covered with homes, surrounded by fences and/or cleared.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, my inlaws live in the RV park, next to the big canal between Inglis  and Crystal River. Entrance to their place is right at the end of the bridge heading south. I hate the drive myself. It seems like 500 miles through that stretch you mentioned. Come to think of it, the drive down there is worse than the drive home, if ya get my drift


----------



## Son

I saw the large rv park at the south end of the cross state canal bridge. To think, back in the fifties, my Dad and I used to hunt all that area, it was nothing but woods and swamp. Crystal River was just a joint in the road, with an icehouse, a gas station and one street downtown with a small building called the movie theatre. Look at it now, ruined in my opinion. From Crystal River down into Pasco Co, it was houses, buildings, asphalt and cement all the way. Just imagine the regulations imposed there. Think of the taxes those people pay. And i'll remind everyone, it's coming north. The desolate stretch you mentioned, that I always enjoyed is even getting less and less I noticed. Big game farm on the west side of the highway might save a portion of the woods. But even those folks are clearing palmettos for pasture etc.. I saw what looked to be fallow deer inside the fence.


----------



## stealthman52

Wow,Son made it into Pasco and another 20 minutes you could of been in Plant City,getting some berries to take back,lol.


----------



## Son

Yep, made it down that far. Had just got Gloria out of the hospital from Gallbladder surger. She then had a severe asthma attack. Her sister came and stayed so I could go visit my Kids and their Kids. Also took in an artifact show sat in Chiefland Fl. Had a good time, but it was tiring. Don't sleep well away from home.

Think we're going to name this buck, "Bent buck"


----------



## stealthman52

Maybe this year he will grow a symetrical rack,hope Gloria is doing good,I don't guess I ever met your son in Land O lakes,you inquired one time about helping him get on those reds at the Fort,then i never heard a word more about it.


----------



## Son

Gloria is coming along, Back to the doc Friday.

Son Jr don't get around much anymore.


----------



## Son

On bad, cool, windy, wet days, this is a good place to spend a day deer hunting.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son said:


> On bad, cool, windy, wet days, this is a good place to spend a day deer hunting.



Well then I will join you there next year on such a day, Thanks for the invite. I'll bring the fried chicken!


----------



## Son

Pizza Will do...

This picture was today around noon. I was out checking cameras. Lots of does, a turkey and two bucks. The bucks were too far to tell much.

No display on this moultrie, so I can't fixe the date and time.


----------



## kmckinnie

You"ll like me in the stand! I'll wake u up when they are there! My grandson likes it when i wake him. I'll walk down  the road and meet the pizza man and bring  it back with the drinks! LOLs


----------



## Son

Freeze warning tonight thru monday. Got most everything that is blooming or greening up, covered with a light under em.
Wonder what the deer will think when they come in the yard tonight?


----------



## kmckinnie

Supper is getting warmed up


----------



## Son

The wind uncovered two trees, we had to go out and put the covers back over em.  Tough wind, and cold to boot already.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Son, you got some blinds set up yet to take a nap in this turkey season.


----------



## Son

I have one already setup, left from deer season. Guess I got lazy and never went to get it.
Have another blind setup for turkeys. Put it there in Dec so they would get used to it being there.
Then I have my two mobile chair blinds. Not as comfortable to take naps in, puts a crink in the neck, but works if needed.
I don't hunt turkeys as hard as I once did. Just take it easy, be comfortable, and let em come and wake me up. Some think i'm joking, but it works. Especially with Gertrude (my decoy) with those real feathers glued on her.


----------



## Son

Dang, it's cold again tonight. Still have the trees covered up, potted plants including tomatoes inside. Getting a jump on planting the garden and having tomatoes. The cold didn't hurt my mustard, turnips or collards, yet.


----------



## Son

Sprinkling all day on Valentines Day. And it never got to the high the weather people promised. Looks like it may be next Monday before we see the sun for a day.


----------



## Son

Checked our woods today. We did not get any of the last rain, dry as a bone still. Checked two cameras, not much for deer movement in the last four days. Got pictures of one spike, some does, a button buck and one black lab with an orange collar. He was a long way from a house. Food plots are beginning to get taller as deer begin browsing in the woods.


----------



## Son

Here is it, Feb 16, and we have gotten 3/4 of an inch of rains since early this morning. Hope there's more coming.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Here is it, Feb 16, and we have gotten 3/4 of an inch of rains since early this morning. Hope there's more coming.





Is that at the lake, Son? I hope so. I planted a couple of fruit trees down there last weekend.


----------



## Son

Yep Nick, and it continues to drizzle off and on since yesterday morning. Now, it looks like we're in for some real rain tomorrow. Only scattered showers for today though. Not good fishing weather, so the boat will stay under the port.
Plant ya some satsuma oranges, they're doing good in this area. Another good orange is the Blood Orange. I have one and it done good this past year. They have thorns so watch out. Darn bores got into one of my plum trees (methley plum) and almost killed it before I noticed. Have several loquat plum trees and noticed last year, the fruit was getting wormy. So, I'm spraying once every seven days this year to stop that stuff. Spraying the orange trees when they're not blooming is a good idea too, as a worm gets into the leaves if you don't. Thrips I believe they're called. Makes small worm tracks thru the leaves.


----------



## Nicodemus

I like satsumas and might plant a couple of them to go along with the fig and pear trees.  Thanks!


----------



## Havana Dude

Cabin fever got the best of me today. I am miserable when the weather is like this. I went and sat a stand this evening just to have something to do. Saw nothing of course. Checked one of my cameras, and in 1 week, I got 2 does picture about 1030 at night. And some hogs in the middle of the night. Came home, fried up some backstrap for me and the kids, and had a mess of greens with it,  that I cooked up out of the garden yesterday. Sho wuz good. Homemade hot sauce from peppers out of the garden to top it off.


----------



## Son

Yep, miserable days for sure, but we gotta have some of em. Looks like the front slowed down, now they say rain tonight. I've noticed new buds on trees and bushes in our woods, probably causing deer movement to be at a minimum right now. Shucks, this past season, the deer never did have any shortage of food. Our best deer activity was from Thanksgiving thru the second week of December. After that, it went down to almost nothing during the daylight hours. Got my boat recarpeted and ready to go, just waiting on a good day for fishing.


----------



## Ronnie T

Son, I'm beginning to think we aren't going to get any of the rain.  I'm a little north of you and we've had very little all day.
Just nort of us has received lots of rain today but it seems to stay above us.

We need the rain.


----------



## Son

I've been watching radar, and all we get are sprinkles. Seems the rain skirts north of Lake Seminole for some reason when it comes from the SE. But, don't give up yet.


----------



## Ronnie T

We've getting pounded with hard rain and wind over in the N. Florida side of the lake right now.  This one might get you Son.


----------



## Son

Waiting on it. We're pretty damp here, hope to get some real rain up on the hunting woods. It's dry as a bone there.


----------



## Ronnie T

I hope you get it.  I believe we gonna have at least 2 inches from this storm we're involved in right now.  Still raining very hard.


----------



## Havana Dude

The heavier stuff is just now getting to us here in the 32333. It is midnight


----------



## florida boy

I just ran a patient from Medart to tallahassee and it has absolutley floooded on us both ways . Might  be a little water in the creek tommorow.......


----------



## Son

Just checked the guage, we got 4 and 7 tenths here at Lake Seminole, Cypress Pond area. the rain beat my greens to the dirt, and almost washed out my driveway. There's a pond between me and the dock. Bass boats are going by as I type.  Kinda windy, maybe that's why they're coming into these smaller lakes.


----------



## stealthman52

you wanted rain,you got it,maybe too much at one time,but can't be choosy


----------



## Son

Only got 3 inches at the hunting woods. But that's great as it was dry as a bone. Ran into an ol hunter I know while in town. Said he hunted three different places and it was a sorry season. Even on his dog club. Seems most experienced the same in SW Ga.


----------



## Ronnie T

Got 4 inches on Florida side of the lake.


----------



## Son

Seminole is high this morning, the water came up yesterday. Stained for the most part and too cool for me.  Dock rain guage showed 5 inches.


----------



## stealthman52

water came up?,high tide?


----------



## Son

And stained, even some staining in the smaller adjoining lakes.


----------



## Son

I've been giving some thoughts on deer hunting in SW Ga, on my artifact forum. Thought some of ya might be interested in reading my thoughts about how smart older deer are.

I've been at hunting deer long enough to have figured out how those older bucks work the rut. I compare em with the registered goats I used to raise. With goats, the nannys go to the Billy. I've seen em get out of their pen and show up in the Billys pen the next morning. And that's with fences they usually don't even try and go over. 
Deer act much like those goats, in smarts and behavior. Several bucks may chase a doe, but when she gets ready, if she can, will go into the rough where the older buck is hanging out. The only time that old buck leaves the rough is at night. The pecking order was well establised before the rut. More than likely, throughout the year. It's rare that an older buck is found just wandering around. If so, he's usually been moved by someone, or something else he didn't like. I have found some to move when they think everyone has left the woods, mid day. And others losen up if there's been no traffic in the woods for a couple days. And that's the way i see it. 

 But what do i know, I've never stayed in a Holiday Inn.


----------



## Son

No, deer are not goats, but they sure do think alike. You can inoculate an older goat with a needle today, and tomorrow that goat will check to see if you have a needle in your hands. If you do, you wont catch it. A goat can be called a name, and they soon recognize their name. So watch what you call those deer, they might not like it. As many other animals do, deer can recognize different people and sounds that doesn't alarm em. Me for example, when I managed a farm on the Chattahoochee for hunting and timber, the deer saw me and heard the sound of my truck so much, they usually wouldn't bolt and run when i came around. But a strange truck could ride thru and never see a deer unless it was in flight. That didn't happen overnight, it took several years. Some deer and turkeys too, would come out and check the fresh dirt when i plowed, even before I was finished. One of the doctors would always come to the farm house to ask which stand he should sit in to kill the biggest buck. Each year it payed off as he usually got the biggest buck, his largest was a 12 point. Some of those bucks are hanging on the walls of their lodge. They usually had a four day hunt about three times a season. On each hunt, the first day was like an opening day in any good deer woods, and when they killed the most and best. The first days pressure put most of the smart deer into hiding, those who hadn't been shot. Learned a lot living out there with the deer.


----------



## stealthman52

Bet ole Bruce sure was happy camper when you got your place finished and you moved in.I think that was eight years ago when i drove to the ranch house with that bama 12pt,it was raining and you were up at Mayhaw camp,man,time flys.


----------



## Son

Think again, it's been over 8 years. We moved into our new house Christmas Day, 2002. And yes, time does get by without notice sometimes. Back then I was still talking about how high I could jump. Now I don't even mention jumping.


----------



## Son

I'm finished with this carpet project now, turned out great. Now, we're waiting on some good weather to go fishing. Amazes me that the old carpet didn't last but 24 years.


----------



## Havana Dude

My carpet has held up pretty good for an 88. I have to admit though, out of it's 24 years of age, about 10 years worth of time was spent under cover, never getting wet, even the bottom of the boat.  Whew, glad those years are behind me.  Looks good Son, nice job.


----------



## Son

Checked at the dock this afternoon. Water has warmed up, bass moving back on bed. And, saw several nice bream come in for the bread I was throwing out for a coot.


----------



## stealthman52

Bass bedding full tilt down here,Crackers might bed early


----------



## Son

It's been a windy overcast week so far at Lake Seminole. Today has been the worst, with gust that took out some of my vinyl soffit. One hard rain so far, but it didn't last long. But it hasn't stopped some fishermen, they're on the lake right now. Not me, can't fish in high wind and enjoy it.


----------



## Ronnie T

Son said:


> It's been a windy overcast week so far at Lake Seminole. Today has been the worst, with gust that took out some of my vinyl soffit. One hard rain so far, but it didn't last long. But it hasn't stopped some fishermen, they're on the lake right now. Not me, can't fish in high wind and enjoy it.



Me neither.  I use to, but no more.  Maybe a light rain, but no more down pours for me.


----------



## Son

Seminole is a mess right now, water out in the woods, muddy in the main lake and rivers. Inside ponds/lakes are slightly stained and the temp on my porch this morning is 50.  I'm inside looking out.


----------



## stealthman52

you and Bruce better head up and put out some bird seed,keep them hens home


----------



## Son

This goes way back. Camping and fishing on Farles Prairie in the Ocala National Forest in 1973.
Was no campground or boat ramp there then. Wonder what it looks like these days. Probably a ramp, no camping and over regulated.


----------



## Son

Camera caught these two disagreeing on something


----------



## Son

This ol buck has been slipping around for about 3 years, and this is only his second picture that we know of taken in our properties.  At least one side of his rack is nice.  lol
He doesn't like cameras.


----------



## Son

Feb 26th, and it's raining at Lake Seminole. Temps in the 50's. Not a good day for fishing.


----------



## stealthman52

friend of mine went today,said he caught 31,kept 14,wind was blowing and tournaments di-does were all over North Cove.


----------



## Son

I have a friend who calls tournament fishermen, "Fly Fishermen", Says they fly here and there with those big motors. In his opinion, they would catch more if they were fishing rather than riding.  lol, could be right.


----------



## stealthman52

Gas must be cehap up there huh?


----------



## Son

Looks like more rain coming. We've had a few sprinkles this afternoon. Other than that, it was a nice day with sunshine at Lake Seminole.


----------



## Son

The picture of me above camping at Farles prairie in the Ocala National Forest when there were no boat ramps, camp sites or any improvements. Nor were they any charges to use the place. Not anymore, check this out.

Update on Farles Prairie. Today there is a campsite for tents and trailers, boat ramp and a 5 dollar fee per vehicle. There's also a hunt camp four hunting season, special permit needed. Site gates only open dawn to dusk. My old memories seem more golden now. And I bet somebody is calling this progress. Another great experience lost forever.


----------



## Son

I remember back in the day when Ocala Forest first began putting in improved campsites. Guess who took em over? Yep, you might have guessed it. Hippies and the like. I went to one on a friday night at Half Moon Lake and found a bunch of drunk, naked hippies dancing around a fire. Never found any of the such at an unimproved site. I believe that was in 1973. Guess that's why the forest now has gates that close at dusk, and probably patrolled too. Too many people coming from the cities I guess, with no real knowledge of the outdoors. And that doesn't mix well with outdoor folks in my opinion. After all, they don't see us camping in their cities.


----------



## Son

Are Peacocks good eating?


----------



## Havana Dude

Beautiful turkey, love the coloring!!


----------



## Son

My best buck for last season. It was a tough season our big mature bucks didn't walk around much during daylight.  This buck weighed 175 and was killed in Dec.
Posted for my club members who didn't get to see the deer.
Club dues need to be in before May 1st while I have your attention.


----------



## Son

Of all the days camp was full of fellow hunters, the day I killed this 9 point, there was no help. I used the two wheel buggy to get him out, then dropped it over the trailer ball, and down the road I went. Need to start hunting closer to the road when there's nobody in camp from now on.


----------



## Son

March 3rd, rains started around 9 this morning and still pouring at 12:50, gauge shows over 4 inches already at Lake Seminole at the Cypress Pond area. Put a new Motorguide Gator Flex 360 on the boat and can't wait to try it out. But I'm not going out in this weather. Did see several bass boats go by this morning just before the rain began. Hope they made it out in time.


----------



## Ronnie T

I think Seminole is probably full of water tonight.


----------



## Son

I'll say this, there has been enough water going through my yard to put Seminole on the high water mark. 
And it's still raining. Darn Dish network has been out most of the time this afternoon. Only takes a little cloud to put em out.


----------



## Son

Mar 9, sprinkled most of the afternoon. Noticed lots of bass boats running by the dock today. And a few checking docks for bedding bass. They've caught all but one of the bass bedding at our dock. None came back. About 15 days to Gobbler season.


----------



## Swamprat

Ergel owes me a steak dinner for this....I heard he pleaded with you not to tell but he did not plead with me. Besides his buddy has video proof.

You do not drive into a pond after all of the rain we have had....have no before pics but with his street tires he was just setting on top. My heavy azz truck chewed it up trying to get him out, had my doubts a few times till I finally hit sand instead of muck. Took about 7-9 yanks to finally get him out.

No biggie....glad I was there. 4WD needed to be lubricated anyway. Doubt any other truck most drive to camp could have got him out unless they had a winch. Pics are my truck....Ergel's was fairly clean. Two words.....mud tires.

Third pic is as far as he went....last pic is the rut I dug out that is close to foot and half deep just yanking on him. After about the fourth try I was going into make sure I don't get stuck mode. Not a good feeling when you tighten the strap on the first pull and try to ease them out and you start going down with all four.

Oh yeah....this was the second time I pulled him out that day. So much for the Dodge vs Chevy debate


----------



## Son

Ah yes, I see where he went, not suppose to drive there anytime. No wonder he was stuck, they call that stuff, "Grady Clay" around these parts, but to me it's marl. Glad you beat me to it, now he can't blame me for telling on him. Guess we're going to have to move him back to "Greenhorn" status. I've seen skidders put ruts in that pond over knee deep before.


----------



## Swamprat

Well a Dodge has now left ruts knee deep as well. Looking back I am still not sure how I got him out....first layer was muck but not much and then second layer is what we call gley clay....same as marl clay, etc. Last two pics show that junk.....nasty slick snot as far as mud is concerned. For some reason once I bogged down I was still able to back up to his bumper no problem and try again. Most of the time when you are in that grey matter it is all she wrote.

Was not till I hit sand bottom before I could actually move forward.


----------



## Son

If you hadn't had the height, clearance you would have never found the sand. If we could get the grit out of that stuff, we could use it for grease. Maybe he was looking for the climbing stand somebody left over in the corner of that pond a couple years ago.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,tell Ergle when in doubt call Swampy pull you out.As for steak dinner,he might just bring you some BallPark franks,thats round steak,since you didn't specify,lol.


----------



## Son

Hotdogs come under the heading of "Tube Steaks". Today was real quiet on Lake Seminole. quite a contrast to Sat and Sun when a bass tournament was going on. That's why I had rather fish during the week and not on weekends.


----------



## stealthman52

okfine,guess i was not gramatically correct,lol


----------



## Swamprat

Finally got a chance to hose the truck off today.....did not wash but got the mud off.

Took just a little over an hour to get that gunk off. Stuff is so slick and greasy it laughs at a hose with a spray nozzle. Was 2-3" thick inside the wheel wells.

Still gotta get the crud out of inside the cab on the armrests, dash, etc.


----------



## stealthman52

you might have to put in for additional steak dinner huh


----------



## Son

I have the heavy skid plates off the front half of my Sorry Ten because they load up with that marl. Nothing like trying to remove em when they're full of mud. You can't hold em up with one hand. Adds a couple hundred pounds to the truck.


----------



## stealthman52

Might better put them back on,will give you extra weight when you have to snatch Ergle out


----------



## Son

Anyone gets stuck where he was, they are on their own. Mainly because they've been told about the hazards of driving off road in our place when wet.


----------



## Son

The last buck pictures posted at a scrape has become a pond since the last rains. Finally recovered the camera there and had lots of pictures, mostly does and yearlings and some too far to tell. But got some nice pictures of this buck. He posed for several and seemed comfused because the scrape is underwater. But he can still chew on the limb.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Son, its about time for some good ol naps in that blind til that mean ol gobbler wakes you up gobbling! We all know what happens then,,,,, Booomm, Pics at 5pm. Update at 6pm. OYEA


----------



## Son

I have a couple spotted that could wake me up. But only if i have the thermacell going to keep the bugs from biting. I've been looking, but havn't seen the gobbler I was after last season. He had white wing feathers. Hope nothing got him, cause he is a real challenge and I enjoyed working him last year. Been glassing several nice gobblers that will do though. I've learned to light my thermacell in the truck, let it heat up before getting out in the skeeters. And I keep the cell going all the way to the blind. This keeps skeeters from trailing me. At the blind, couple minutes inside, then the thermacell goes outside in front. Bug suit will be employed too. While in the woods yesterday, took a picture of this nice rododendrun. It's the orange/yellow variety, and I marked it last year to get some to plant at home, but never did. That's why you see the ribbon on it.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Those are nice,Good luck getting some of them.


----------



## Son

Thanks, will post pictures if I get lucky.


----------



## Son

Ga gobbler opens tomorrow. Not going to be a good weekend for turkey hunting if that weather moves in. And, the mosquitos are hatching out by the millions. It will be a themacell hunt if I go.


----------



## stealthman52

Smoke off the Thermacell  before you leave the truck Mr.Son, and if you tap one, make sure to post a pic, if they don't cooperate, you can always go back and feed up at camp.


----------



## Son

Went to town and bought another thermacell, plus spare fuel and pads. Now, I have two. Prepared for those bugs now. One on each side of the blind. Outside of course, don't want to breath that stuff. Looks like rain again tomorrow. So far we've had a couple hard rains this afternoon.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,sounds like them skeeters have you worried,lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Big skeeter hatchin around my place. They are terrible first thing is the morning till about 10 then right at dark. Must be from the dry times we been having, and now had a little rain. I don't know, but I hate em. Ya'll can have every turkey that roams the woods as far as i care.


----------



## Son

Skeeters were in thick swarms this morning when I went turkey hunting. Lit the thermacell before leaving the truck so it would be working when I got to the blind. Called once at daybreak, and soon after saw three hens and four big jakes coming in.  Really enjoyed watching the jakes try and intimidate my decoy. Got to watch em for about 20 minutes before they moved on. later on, a doe almost walked right by the blind before noticing it.  Sat there until about 10 and nothing else showed up, so gave it up for the day.
I used to own three popups and two chairblinds. Back during deer season, discovered somebody had exchanged one of my new popups for one they had with the top rotted out. Well, today, found out one of my chairblinds was gone too. I leave my camp trailer unlocked so thieves wont destroy the door. I'm down to two popups and one chairblind. Guess I'm going to start bringing everything home when not hunting.


----------



## Son

Went turkey hunting this weekend and noticed somebody was cruising the timber, marking the pines with blue paint. So, today, decided to go pull my last camera before they got to it. Too late, they've already marked the tree and took my camera. I'm really disappointed, that a cruiser would steal a new trail camera that was turned on. Left em a note at the incoming road. "I want my camera back, leave it right here, or I'm going to the company and find out who you are"
I will be hunting this week every day, so will be looking for the culprit. Hope I can keep my cool.  Just can't stand a thief. Now, I'm worried about the stands we have in the 650 acre lease. Early Co. Ga.


----------



## stealthman52

Stay Cool, Mr.Son, you got thieves anywhere we go today, this economy has people doing things they know are not right, but they also are oppurtunists.


----------



## Son

I waited for the cruiser this morning, and got my camera back. All turned out well. He showed up around 10 am. Heard some gobblers and saw two hens. thousands of big skeeters, so the morning was interesting to say the least.


----------



## stealthman52

thats a good deal


----------



## Son

What a morning, turkey hunting. If ya'll have time to read, i'll tell the story.
Setup in my first choice before daylight. I had a gobbler there yesterday, but never felt comfortable with the shot, so let him be. Well, here I was in a blind listening to one hammering it in a nearby cypress swamp. Figuring i was watching the closest clear ground to him, I just sat silent. Fly down time, he went about three hundred yards out into the field. Ok i said to myself, it's time to start talking to this bird. I cut a bit and he started my way. Gobbling every ten yards or so.  When he was coming around a little point of swamp, he locked up and got real tall. Then started running the other way.  I know he didn't see me, because he was over 1 hundred yards distance. 8:30 fog rolled in, thick and I couldn't see more than fifty yards. 9:30 fog rolled out, so I started looking for the gobbler. Instead, there was a huge rack buck walking across in front of me.  I've seen this buck before, on a trail camera picture he had 11 points. Wow, where was he during deer season? About 30 minutes later, out came some does and yearlings. The fed across the clear field on new growth until they got where the gobbler spooked.  A large red coyote broke from the brush and took after a yearling. I watched em run across about 400 yards of field, and it looked like the coyote was closing the distance when they got to the woods. Deer were going everywhere. Figuring that was what spooked the gobbler, I decided to give up for the morning. On the way to camp, decided to setup again on the other side of our property. Put Gertrude out (my ragged ol decoy), did some cutting and clucking, then began watching. Don't know when, but I fell asleep. Awakened about 11:15 and noticed a nice long beard about fifty yards to my west looking my way. Looked over at the decoy, and there was this gobbler strutting. Whoa, had to get turned around, get the ol 30 dollar shotgun up, and remember thinking. I can't get this gun tight against my shoulder, it's gonna kick me pretty good. Boom, and it kicked me and the gobbler. The other gobbler was still looking, but I got out and let him go on. I only shoot one per day, no matter how many shows up. When getting to the downed gobbler i noticed he had strutted around that hen decoy so much he had a circle drawn in the sand around it. Several circles in fact, no telling how long he had been there. Double beard, neither long, but the two total 9 inches. It's His spurs that got him shot. When I first looked thought it was a jake, but then noticed the full fan. Looked down and saw the spurs. I'll take a gobbler with spurs like these anyday. 1 3/8's is what the shortest one measures. The other is a fraction longer. Wish ya'll coulda been there with me, it was an unusual morning, but a great hunt.


----------



## Ronnie T

Sounds like a very interesting day.


----------



## Son

Can't beat the outdoors for excitement sometimes.


----------



## stealthman52

Maybe your bucks don't drop there horns, lol


----------



## Son

Good hunt this morning. Saw four hens and two gobblers. One gobbler came to within 25 yards in gallberries. Could have taken his head off a couple times, but he never got to where I could confirm him as mature, so let him go on. He refused to come on out into the open. Later when he crossed the road west of me i saw why. He was with a hen. Another fine gobbler was tagging along. Both had long beards, confirmed with the binocs.  They didn't yodel much this morning. Couple times and they shut up.


----------



## stealthman52

You better guide for Bruce, he may need your help.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

They didn't gobble much because they didn't want to ruin your nap


----------



## Son

They will start gobbling more when they realize the gobbler I got yesterday is gone. Boss birds can sure make the woods quiet, by intimidating the other gobblers. Takes a few days, but it's going to happen. Plus, the hens will begin setting nest. Lonely gobblers are much easier to call in. And I plan on staying awake as long as I can.


----------



## kmckinnie

It mite be easyer to stay awake if you take that hammock out of that blind


----------



## Son

The weather has been helping those ol gobblers beat us. Too hot, humitity and rain, they ain't been talking much. I see em chasing hens, like the hens don't want anything to do with em. But they wont come to or answer a call much. I'll still be trying though. My Sorry-10 ZR-2 strikes again. CV axle on the left front came apart, less than a year old.


----------



## maxwell42583

Caught two poachers Sunday morning in Miller. One of them was arrested for possesion of a firearm by a convicted felon. They walked up and almost shot my tom decoy right in front of my buddy and I. Took awhile for them to be found hiding in the woods, but it was worth it. Im sure it will be in DNR's weekly arrest report online.


----------



## Son

Not only is poaching without permission a worry. I worry about people being where I don't know when I'm hunting. Just another reason, I hunt from a blind when turkey hunting these days. A person has to really be dumb to shoot me in a blind. And, bobcats or coyotes have to come through a frabric to get to me. I've almost been jumped by bobcats before, and had one attack a decoy and tear the tail off it. Also had several coyotes rush my decoy a few years back. I quit sitting in the open against a tree when turkey hunting. Predators and idiots key in on calling and movement.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I prefer blinds myself, kmck will hunt the open using the woods! He sleeps sitting anywhere. LOLs


----------



## stealthman52

Son is right about that, if the cats don't jump you, Elmer Fudds might neek up on ya,lol.


----------



## Son

Fact is, we've had two turkey hunters jumped and bitten by bobcats locally. It's been several years since, but it can happen again, and I don't want to take rabies shots.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Choot Son Choot, Hes about to jump inda blind.......


----------



## Son

Spent most of this morning replacing the front cv axle on my Sorry Ten ZR-2. Decided to get in a blind for a mid day turkey hunt. Saw a gobbler going in, so set up some distance from him and began calling. Here came a timber cruiser riding down the road and ran the gobbler off. I stayed, and about 45 minutes later, the gobbler came out of the woods and began dusting. I called and he started in my direction. Here came the timber guy again, running the gobbler off. I gave up and came home. That's my day.


----------



## Son

well, it's that time again. My hunt club members need to get their dues in. Our rent is due the first week of May. PM or Email me for the amount.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, if you don't get a turkey, maybe you can collect them green stamps from some of them members that show up.


----------



## Son

It's been a hard luck turkey season so far. This morning, I believe every gobbler within hearing was roosting on an adjacent farm. I could hear them, so they could hear me. Calling comenced, first with a fly down, the some cutting. Gobbler nr 1 hit the ground and headed my way. Boom, a fellow over on the farm shot him. End of my morning hunt, so spent the rest of the day pulling ladderstands off a property that's soon to be thinned.


----------



## stealthman52

Well, at least you helped some turkey get his turkey, lol


----------



## Son

Bet he was proud, and I was proud for him. Nothing like getting an ol gobbler right off the bat. Just a shame they all had to be off our property that morning. Only takes one coming to me to make me happy, even if i don't get him. But when someone kills him, you know he wont be there tomorrow.


----------



## Son

Well, I didn't hunt Easter Sunday, but a friend did. He got to watch the same guy shoot a gobbler in the same place I watched him shoot one Saturday morning. That was the end of his hunt Easter morning. Think we're going to need to move to the north end of our leases and work on those gobblers. That will put us about two miles north of where we have been hunting.

For those who in the past inquired about joining our club. Contact me, looks like we're going to have 3 or 4 openings for this coming season. 1650 acres, and a camp with electricity and plumbing. We've been here for 25 years.

Looking good for the upcoming deer season. Our winter plots are soon to be mowed, and summer plots put in.


----------



## Son

Looking for three good hunters to join our club. PM me if interested.  Maybe you can get some of those wise ol bucks that are beating me.


----------



## Son

Tried to look back in the PMs to see who wanted to be contacted, couldn't find em. Give me a shout.


----------



## Son

Our vacancies are going fast. We're down to two now.
We had an area clearcut this past year, already replanted. Amazing to see how fast those little pines are growing. Bet they've grown a foot in the last month. By season, should be chest or head high. Can't wait, that's a bedding and feeding area that a food plot can't compete with. Soon as this cool weather is gone, we're putting in peanut food plots, and maybe some iron clay peas. Suround farming feeds our game very well, but we like to feed em within our boundries too. Shucks, I've already enjoyed a couple collard meals from collards growing in a couple of our plots. If I could eat the wheat, oats and rye, it would be on the stove too.

I'm going to be after another buck just like this next season. Already seen him couple weeks ago while turkey hunting. He walked right across a field in front of me. Wider rack and huge. There's several nice bucks on our hit list, we have the pictures, just gotta see 'um.


----------



## Son

Still bragging on this one from two seasons ago.


----------



## maxwell42583

Son, are you leasing a part of Babcock Plantation?


----------



## Son

No, not the Babcock. I'm in Miller/Early Counties. The county line splits our two adjoining leases.


----------



## Son

Hadn't been turkey hunting since last saturday. Needed to go to camp and help a feller out, and pull some ladderstands because of a thinning coming up. Left early to do some hunting at sunup. Gobble just before flydown time. I called a bit and shutup. That's when my usual luck for this season kicked in. Noticed a feller running all around the field with a golfcart. So, I kicked back and took a short nap before going to camp. Yep, that golfcart ruined my chances of the bird coming over where I was. I believe a dozen of those skeeters would be enough to make a meal, but they don't look good enough to eat.


----------



## Son

Went turkeying this morning. Worked two gobblers, but they would never come on in. Enjoyed it anyway. Best part, didn't have to clean one. And I get to work with em again another day. If this keeps up, I'll have to go back to bragging on last years birds.


----------



## Son

Lazied out this morning and went back to bed. Bet those gobblers are glad... lol


----------



## Son

Measured. This is my only bird for this season so far.


----------



## Son

Measured for the record


----------



## Son

Up at 5, in the swamp before day, four gobblers hammering away. Called one in to about 30 yards. It was a show gobbling every step. Beard was thick but too short, let him go. This gobbler was hot, as he left, he gobbled out of hearing.  He never strutted to let me check his fan to see if he was mature, nor could I ever see his spurs due to high grass. I'm thinking he was a mature bird though, but that's OK, he may come around again, and let me check him out a little closer. Second gobbler was on his way, gobbling, then at about 100 yards he shutup. Something must have spooked him. Never saw him, nor did the others come around. All in all, a great morning. Anytime I get to listen to four gobblers sound off, and have one come in to give a show. It was a successful hunt.


----------



## Son

Received a much needed 1/2 inch of rain here at Lake Seminole today. Watching radar, it appeared to be more than 1/2 inch north of us in Early and Miller counties.


----------



## Son

Turkey hunting this morning. Had a gobbler coming, gobbling his head off. At about 50 yards a huge oak came down right where the turkey was. He flushed to about 100 yards. When he gobbled again, I clucked a time or two and here he came again. That's when a hen came by me, went to the gobbler. And that was the end of the hunt. I did get to watch him strut for over 2 hours, but he wouldn't leave the hen. They finally went on off. Seems I'm snakebit this season. If it isn't people running em off, it's nature.


----------



## maxwell42583

Son said:


> Turkey hunting this morning. Had a gobbler coming, gobbling his head off. At about 50 yards a huge oak came down right where the turkey was. He flushed to about 100 yards. When he gobbled again, I clucked a time or two and here he came again. That's when a hen came by me, went to the gobbler. And that was the end of the hunt. I did get to watch him strut for over 2 hours, but he wouldn't leave the hen. They finally went on off. Seems I'm snakebit this season. If it isn't people running em off, it's nature.



I am with you. Between poachers, rain, wind, wife, and my new baby girl.... turkey hunting has been a tough sport this year!!! tomorrow morning my buddy and I will be in Miller, and it is his turn to call for me since I called him a bird last week. Tomorrow morning is my morning to kill a Thunder Chicken!


----------



## Son

Our club is a pin in club. First come gets choice of area. Got there this morning and my spot was taken. No problem, I went and setup in the next pasture and listened to the hunt. Gobbled his head off, but the other feller didn't get him either. Tough bird, crazy bird, but it's kept him from getting shot so far. I got to watch a boar coon, coopers hawk after squirrels, crows and some tweety birds. Great morning, enjoyed it.


----------



## Son

Two of at camp this morning. Neither knew where a gobbler was roosting, so going out was just another shot in the dark. Daylight, one began gobbling, neither of us were in a position to move on him before he flew down. On the ground he went silent and wouldn't come. Turkeys win again. We've decided there might be two mature gobblers coming on the property, and several jakes. We pass on the jakes, so it's down to two to hunt. Neither responds to calling, and spend much of their time off property. Considering the cost of gas, getting up early etc... it just isn't worth the effort. But we go anyway because we love being in the woods.


----------



## stealthman52

I bet if you put a camera on that main grade, vehicle movement would be like dale mabry,lol.


----------



## Son

Our club presently has two openings. PM if interested.

Too windy for me to go turkey hunting this morning, so stayed home. Heard one gobbling yesterday, and saw two big bucks that had shed, with new antler growth barely visible already. Another 1 inch of rain yesterday really put some water in the woods, we're almost back to full ponds again. Mayhaws are ripening, saw some red one's yesterday.


----------



## Son

Another windy day, cool too. It was 51 this morning and still 58 at noon. Tomorrow might be even colder. Hope the garden makes it. This weather has already messed up some of the fruit trees.
Can't even go fishing.


----------



## Son

Working on food plots tomorrow. Preparing em for corn, peanuts and sorgum, maybe some iron clay peas too.


----------



## Son

Got the plots mowed, going to give em at least a week. After the next rain we will be planting peanuts, sorgum and corn. First thing this morning, had three does almost walk right into me. My working partner saw several does from the tractor, and one nice buck.


----------



## Son

Couple of us worked on the food plots today. And another member worked on the camp yard. Getting ready to put in peanuts, corn and sorgum.  Our winter plots really did good, thanks to the help of several members who worked and furnished the seed etc..  Also removed a couple sizable pines the winds had blown across our roads.


----------



## Son

More work on the plots today, now we have planter problems, brought it home for repairs.


----------



## stealthman52

I know you will get r done, even if you need to consult Bruce, lol.


----------



## Son

Food plots on hold, Bruce has to go to Tampa, one of his daughters is in intensive care with a heart problem. He just received the word this evening.


----------



## Son

Heard four gobblers this morning in a tough area to hunt em. Called one of em in gobbling, but fog rolled in and I couldn't make him out. Could barely see my decoy, and evidently he never did cause he went on. Fog rolled out around 10 AM. Not a turkey in sight. Wet feet, mosquito bites, briar wounds and no turkey, can't beat that.  lol


----------



## Son

Remained home today, let those who worked all week have at em. Working on a two row planter, getting ready to put in summer plots.
Little over two weeks ago, while turkey hunting I watched a huge buck with a super wide rack walk across the field in front of me. Come on deer season, can't get that one off my mind. I've seen him before, and got him once or twice on trail cameras. Each year he gets better, must be at least five by now. Here's how he looked with five points broken off in 2010. He didn't have any brokes this time when I saw him. Our bucks have shed now, saw a couple big ones this past week with new antler growth beginning.


----------



## Son

Up to the woods today. Too dry to plant anything until we get some rain. The ground is so hard it's tough to notice fresh sign. Gnats and skeeters are around though.


----------



## Son

Giving up on turkey season. Hasn't been a good active season so far. First week was good, second week fair, from then on it's been a flop. Hens began nesting early, eventually the gobblers moved on to farm fields that had been plowed. Those fields are not within our boundry, so that's the end of that. Now i'm feeling very lucky to have got a fine gobbler the third day.


----------



## Havana Dude

I discovered over the weekend while at my dads old homeplace in Alabama, that apparently, a turkey gobble is in the range of sound I have trouble hearing. 4 of us sitting on the front porch of my cousins house, a gobbler sounded off across the highway, and my cousin, Dad, and my daughter all perked up and pointed in the direction he was in. He sounded off several times(according to them), and I never heard him. We even took out after him, and getting closer, I still did not hear him. They heard him one time after we crossed the highway, then he shut up.  I guess I need a game ear, or hearing aid. Maybe if he gets close enough, I can read his lips.


----------



## Son

That's a shame HD, the only sounds I have trouble hearing is Womens voices.. lol
I had a Grandfather who couldn't hear a word you said, unless you put the word money in the sentence.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> That's a shame HD, the only sounds I have trouble hearing is Womens voices.. lol
> I had a Grandfather who couldn't hear a word you said, unless you put the word money in the sentence.



ehh, it'll be alright. I have trouble with wimmins voices too!! It's not really a big deal to me. I don't really have a place to turkey hunt. 40 acres makes it hard to go after one. We are usually loaded with em in the fall, but they head to higher ground in the spring I guess, or head for someones corn pile.  I have tried a couple times with a good friend who turkey hunts alot, and we never heard one.


----------



## stealthman52

HD, need to get you a bread pan for them game chickens.Like Charlie Daniels song,"chickens in the bread pan pickin out dough", lol.


----------



## Son

Problem i've seen with deer seasons and turkey seasons. Back when it was illigal to feed deer with corn during season. We would quit before season to be legal. Clubs in the area would continue. After awhile it would be noticed, we would have far less deer than before.
That's not a problem anymore.
Turkey season. In past years, we've had the same problem, we quit feeding, and those nearby don't. For example. About three seasons ago, turkeys roosted on us, would fly to a nearby field instead of hitting the ground on us. I walked the fenceline and found a camera and pile of corn where the turkeys were flying to, where I had heard shots on weekends. I walked out in front of the camera and waved. next day i found an 8 x 10 picture of me posted on a tree on the property line saying. Keep my (blank) off their property etc. I left em a note saying. OK, next time I'll call the Gamewarden. They took the picture down and cleaned up the corn. This Spring, I suspect the same thing happened on a different property, maybe two properties.  Why would i suspect that? Well, that's were all the turkeys went right after the season opened. Confirmed by binoculars, watching the turkeys feed in one spot, with cardinals and crows. Day after day. Actually two spots were noticed. The field has been disc now and the bait probably plowed in. Too late though, a feller has already killed two ofthe gobblers that went there. Other gobblers have also showed up over there, but they always hit the ground and go south, away from us. Anyway, when I see and hear turkeys go to the same places day in and day out, it certainly looks suspicious to me. Years of hanging around with Gamewarden friends during my younger years helps those suspicions too. We thought we had that factor beat this spring by having oats, wheat and rye planted. All of it was headed out during turkey season, and I've watched hens feed off the tops. Guess the hens stayed because they've already selected a nest site. But it didn't hold the gobblers. So, where did it leave our hunters? We can hear em, see em with binoculars, but can't get em to come back on property. Sort of gets to ya.


----------



## oldways

Hey HD you reckon the fire dept is the cause of your hearing I worked there for the last 15 years and I can tell a different in my hearing all those air horns, sirens , and load noise can't help, just wondering...


----------



## ladderman4

Ain't no doubt bout them sirens Oldways, been a fireman going on thirty years. All's I got is constant ringing in my ears. I have to depend my boys when scout'n our land. Specially on coyote hunts. Those varments could sneek up on me and %^& on my boot heels and I wouldn't know any better...LOL


----------



## Havana Dude

oldways said:


> Hey HD you reckon the fire dept is the cause of your hearing I worked there for the last 15 years and I can tell a different in my hearing all those air horns, sirens , and load noise can't help, just wondering...





ladderman4 said:


> Ain't no doubt bout them sirens Oldways, been a fireman going on thirty years. All's I got is constant ringing in my ears. I have to depend my boys when scout'n our land. Specially on coyote hunts. Those varments could sneek up on me and %^& on my boot heels and I wouldn't know any better...LOL



Yes!!! Been there 26 years, 21 of them as a driver. One unit I drove in particular, the siren was mounted on the front bumper, right in front of me. It was a MACK, so the body style put it about 4 feet from me. No A/C, so windows always down. Could not breathe in there in the summer due to engine heat, and outside temps. Yearly FD physical shows hearing loss in certain ranges, but good in others. My ears ring most all the time. The quieter my surroundings, the louder it gets. One ear has one pitch and the other has another pitch. Stereo surround sound all the time


----------



## ladderman4

Widya on that !! my first ride was an old cab over lafrance, Q2 on grill and the federal on the roof right over my head. NO a/c hotter than a chiken pot pie in the summer


----------



## Son

High pitch sounds and voices are what i have trouble with. It's been said, four years of wearing headphones copying morse code could be what caused it. Could be, i had no problems before.
Just think what loud music is doing to the next generation, current generation. They might just have to go into sign language.


----------



## ladderman4

No Kidd'n Son. BTW really liked your post on Resource Management. We have 120 acres between lakeland and waycross most of which was destroyed by wildfire last summer. My boys and I hunted some. No sightings but plenty of tracks. Now with the drought, little or no signs. Working on replanting. Got 20 acres set aside for longleaf pine and hoping to get some oaks too. Any suggestings on what I should be planting for food plots. There is some moist ground near the swampy areas. Did the broadcast feeder till the deer left and the racoons were getting a free meal. My two boys and I really want to get the deer back in...even if it means hold off the deer hunting for a while. Still got those pesky yotes to deal with!


----------



## oldways

I've hunting yotes hard for about three years now. If people don't start trying to keep them in check the fawns are going to be hard to come by in a couple more years. I heard something catch a fawn this weekend while I was turkey hunting I got up and headed down to where the sounds was coming from but it was gone and all was quiet. I don't know if it was a yote or what but I bet it was I know it was a fawn screaming. I don't think are kids will every see the deer seasons we saw in the early 90's.


----------



## ladderman4

Yea, that weighs heavy on me. I really want my two young boys to enjoy the opportunities I had hunting and fishing. They understand the importance of proper wildlife management. They enjoy just going to our land doing whats necessary to keep it going. It may take several years to get it up so we can hunt deer again. Til' then, we'll just enjoy the outdoors and "exterminate" as many yotes we can get.


----------



## Swamprat

Date is wrong. Were taken today while surveying in Holmes County, Fl.

Some of these are 6-7 feet across at the base. Not often you see ones this size. You would figure the trunk would be as big but was normal sized. Maybe absensce of knees is the reason for the larger than normal buttress.


----------



## Son

Those pond pictures reminds me of the Pine Woods Waterhole on our property.

The most bang for the buck on planting a summer plot has always been iron/clay peas or oily sunflowers. Deer love the peas best, but will eat sunflower plants as they grow. Everytime they nip the plant, it will branch out, making more flowers. Wish I had the pictures that was on my old puter of food plots. It crashed so lost the picture. I had sunflower plots in 20 sections. Iron/clay peas in ten and 20 acre plots when I was managing a private hunting/tree farm on the Chattahoochee.

Winter plots we put in oats, wheat and abruzzi rye.


----------



## oldways

Those some purty cypress I bet they could tell some stories


----------



## Son

I have a habit of looking down into old cypress stumps. Never am i surprised to see cottonmouths, or a bed of young coons in one. there's one old hollow cypress stump on our property you can actually get into and use as a blind. Look in it first, real good. lol


----------



## Son

Hey ya'll, check out this female gray fox. Dates wrong and can't be changed. couple days ago.


----------



## Son

Had to go up to the woods today. Found a couple broken points right beside the main road.


----------



## Havana Dude

Here are a couple bucks with emerging horn. Several pics look like 4-5 bucks hanging together and a few does haging together with what I call yearlins(last years fawns). 200 pics or so in 2 week period. These are behind the house.


----------



## Son

I'm getting plenty doe pictures, but no bucks that i can tell yet. Had to make a trip to the property today to show a couple, so went early and got in my blind to see if a turkey would come by. No luck, just mosquitos. Changing an airconditioner off the top of an old trailer to another smaller trailer. I never knew they were so heavy and awkward to handle. Liked to have busted a gut getting it down. But I'll use a hoist to put it on top of the other trailer to make it easier. Coleman top air fits 14 by 14 inches, standard holes in the tops for the bubbles and air.
We had a light shower in the woods yesterday evening, but the sun got it right after daylight today. Waiting on rain to plant.


----------



## Son

Put peanuts in several food plots today. Got a few more to go. Then it's on to plant corn and sorgum.


----------



## Son

Here at Lake Seminole, Cypress Pond area. It started raining aroung 8, and it's a real downpour. My yard is covered with water going to the lake. Lots of thunder and lightening. Scared the dog, had to put him inside. HOpe we got it up in the woods too.


----------



## stealthman52

you got a squirrel dog or?


----------



## Nicodemus

Son said:


> Here at Lake Seminole, Cypress Pond area. It started raining aroung 8, and it's a real downpour. My yard is covered with water going to the lake. Lots of thunder and lightening. Scared the dog, had to put him inside. HOpe we got it up in the woods too.





Proud to hear that. I got young fruit trees I planted last month that need it. And more to plant this weekend.


----------



## Son

Satsuma's?  I have two and a Blood Orange, all doing well. The Sats are loaded with oranges. Some wind in these storms. Tore up a fine canopy over a fifthwheel trailer at camp yesterday.


----------



## Nicodemus

I have two potted Satsumas about 4 feet tall that I will be plantin` Saturday. Earlier in the spring I planted a couple of pear trees and am tinkerin` with an old fig tree that has never done much.


----------



## Son

I've found figs to be strange. Had a couple here planted on the west side of the yard. They did nothing. couple years ago, moved em to the east side of the yard, this is the second year they've put on figs. Could be an age thing, don't really know, but I think it has something to do with the dirt. Nothing likes the west side of my yard except Loquat trees.


----------



## Son

Couple years ago, I ordered an apple tree, it has five varieties of apples grafted on it. Last year, it had one apple. This year, it's loaded. It's a dwarf tree and isn't suppose to get very large. I'm amazed at this little tree. Have it fenced in to keep the deer from eating the apples and leaves.


----------



## Havana Dude

Could use a few for my Dad. Long story, but he has been fighting cancer (multiple myeloma) for over 2 years now. Had to take him to E.R. last evening for severe pain. Looks like it has spread to his bones. I was there with my Mom all night, came home about 5 for a short nap, and to share the news with the wife and kids. Not sure just yet, but all indications are, all they can do is try and keep him comfortable.


----------



## maxwell42583

Havana Dude said:


> Could use a few for my Dad. Long story, but he has been fighting cancer (multiple myeloma) for over 2 years now. Had to take him to E.R. last evening for severe pain. Looks like it has spread to his bones. I was there with my Mom all night, came home about 5 for a short nap, and to share the news with the wife and kids. Not sure just yet, but all indications are, all they can do is try and keep him comfortable.



My family will be praying for ya'll.


----------



## oldways

Prayin for your folk's HD, stay strong buddy.


----------



## Son

Stuffs bad, have lost some dear friends who had it. You, your Dad and the rest of the family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Son

Ol Bruce got a nice one this morning. Called in three gobblers and two hens. 1 inch spurs and 11 7/8ths beard.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks guys. Spent the day with him today. He is feeling better but along way to go to get out of the woods. We even shared some laughs and he visited with some friends of his he has had since 1959. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hopin` for the best HD. Thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, I decided to come on into work tonight, let him get some rest. Just got word, he has a touch of pneumonia, and the lesions of the cancer on his bone has been there all along( been on chemo for it for some time. We got the impression last night that there were new ones), and his platelets are very low, so he is getting a transfusion of new platelets tonight. Keep it up fellas, and Thanks again!!


----------



## Havana Dude

Nicodemus said:


> Hopin` for the best HD. Thoughts and prayers ...



Thanks Nic!!!


----------



## talisman

Hope he gets better soon keep us posted


----------



## Son

Had a good rain in Miller/Early counties this evening. Also rained at Lake Seminole, Cypress pond area.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dad is much better today. MRI showed nothing new, and he got his platelet transfusion last night. He looks and feels 100% better. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. He may get to go home tomorrow!!


----------



## oldways

Good to hear we'll keep prayin


----------



## Son

I know that makes ya'll feel better, Thank the Lord.


----------



## Havana Dude

Absolutely Son!!!!  They were waiting a while ago to give him 2 units of blood and then they were going to turn him loose. Thanks again.


----------



## Son

We'll hope for the best, When we get older, stuff just jumps on us sometimes.

Well, we didn't get a gobbler today. But did get a new phone and digital camera. Both quit on me yesterday. Now, this old dog needs to learn the new tricks on both.


----------



## Son

Saw a nice little scarlet kingsnake yesterday, a black fox, and today saw a bobtailed fox squirrel.  Now that's a funny looking squirrel. Bobtailed and bowing up at my truck like he was going to whip me or something. This afternoon, a new member and i saw a nice young fox squirrel, he had a full tail. Here in the last two weeks, we've seen more rabbits than in the past. Hope that means the coyote population is down, or they have moved out.
We spent most of the day doing more food plots. All we have left to do is about five in sorgum. No real rain, but we did experience a couple light showers today.


----------



## Havana Dude

Ahhhh, technology!!! I am sitting in the firetruck typing this. They put aircards on the puters in the trucks. Had to reboot it this morning after they worked on the system overnight. This job has changed so much in 26 years, it amazes me. Been here since Friday night regular shift, and now on an overtime. Gotta get it while I can.


----------



## Son

Speaking of technology. Back when I first began working for the telephone industry. There was no cable, it was all open wire on crossarms. Phone equipment inside the central offices were switches, and one could watch everything move as numbers were dialed. Telephones were repairable, even the dials. Not today, all we see is lights on, flashing or some sort of tone. Nothing moving. Worst part is, these new gadgets can't be repaired, just trash em when they quit, and get a new one. There's some recycling going on, but still there's too much waste. I have a 1930's candlestick phone, and it still works. If it quits, it can be repaired, no waste there. Modern vehicles, to fix em, a mechanic is a change out artist, not a repairman anymore. That's what it's come to on most everything. Rained this morning, remaining home.


----------



## Son

Finally, finished the plots today. But while we were in the woods, somebody came by and locked the gate, locked us in. Plum Creek lock, but they locked chain to chain, and left our lock out of the deal. This is the second time in the last two months. Luckily we have an access about four miles to the west, so out there we went, caused much unnecessary driving though.
Seems like when they found the gate open, they would have known we were in there, after all it's still turkey season.


----------



## stealthman52

you don't carry a Georgia church key?


----------



## ladderman4

I'm with ya Son. My land is inside two different timber companies with one leased to a club. Couple a times a year, some one cuts the chain and when its replaced i don't even get a call. I keep a tag on my lock with my name and phone number on it. All they need to do is call and let me know. At least they leave my lock by the gate so i can add it later. Oh well. Life goes on. Still blessed more than i deserve.


----------



## Son

Yep, got the gate lock/chain thing fixed this morning. Then enjoyed working a gobbler almost into range before a coyote messed up the hunt. It was the last day, so that gobbler can thank the coyote for saving him.


----------



## Son

I would like to get the word out about The Kolomoki Societies next arrowhead show. Where we all get together and eat, share stories and view each others artifacts. Lots of knowledge will be there. So if you can make it, you wont be sorry.
It will be held on Jun 23,2012 at the American Legion post 157. This is located at Donalsonville Ga, but to be more exact. Take highway 39S for a couple miles, the Legion building is just south of the Donalsonville Ga airport. Goggle it. We'll be open at 8 for visitors, 7 for membership, but we don't mind if you come early. Lunch will be a fish dinner with trimmings. Coffee and soft drinks will be supplied.
I will remind you again as the date gets closer.


----------



## Son

Got an email from the gobblers up on our hunting property. They said, all of em are glad the season is over, and that most of em beat us. Looking forward to next Spring.

Signed

Mayhaw gobblers.


----------



## Son

I was delighted to hear, one of our members who was on the sick list, thinking he wouldn't be able to join us for next season. Is feeling much better, and is back with us. We also lost some good members due to the economy, we're going to miss em this coming season. Have noticed, many clubs are having difficulty finding replacements for those who they have lost.  Wish em luck, been there and it's not a good feeling.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> I was delighted to hear, one of our members who was on the sick list, thinking he wouldn't be able to join us for next season. Is feeling much better, and is back with us. We also lost some good members due to the economy, we're going to miss em this coming season. Have noticed, many clubs are having difficulty finding replacements for those who they have lost.  Wish em luck, been there and it's not a good feeling.



I just give up on ever getting in a club. Given the economy, work, family, truck getting older (to make the trip over and over), the heck with it. I'd love to join your club, but I just don't see it happening. Dues + License+ fuel, etc etc , blah blah blah, whine whine. You guys have a good time. I guess I'll be at at my 40 acre spot, just tryin to put a little meat in the freezer.


----------



## Son

We would love to have ya in our club, you sound like you would fit right in. Sad but true, it's getting tough for many of us to stick with it. There's still some who think the economy isn't affecting em because they're still getting a paycheck. But they better look again, everything they buy has gone up, not just fuel. Taxes have continued to increase too, no sympathy from local governments either. They're going to get their money to spend, no matter what. Folks need to start voting more wisely, sometimes we don't have much choice though.


----------



## ladderman4

Hey Son, We recently got a property tax break on our property in Ware County (120 acers). State is also funding to replant 20 acres of long leaf pine. If you own your property, there are a few programs that can cut your taxes and help in other areas. Programs are offered through several state and federal agencies. If you're interested, I can send you the email address and packet (pdf) with all the info. With the cost of maintaining property going up, these programs can ease the strain.


----------



## Son

Appreciate the offer, but I don't own any property other than my home place. I have overseen the planting of long leaf pines for a farm i managed for several years, so am familiar with those type programs. Glad somebody is getting a break besides those who wont work.


----------



## jab00779

Ladderman4, can you send me the info on the state programs for replanting? We are in the process of replanting and I would like to get all the info I can. Thanks!


----------



## ladderman4

The file aka "the packet" is to large to attach. This is the contact info below. I just left a message on their voicemail and got it within three to four days via email. All the programs are listed in this packet. It is a 12mb .pdf file. takes a few minutes to down load so be patient. 


Fuller Callaway

Georgia Conservancy

Land Conservation Program 

817 West Peachtree Street, Suite 200

Atlanta, GA 30308

404-876-2900 ext 113

www.gaconservancy.org

FCallaway@gaconservancy.org

   If you want more info on the long leaf pine program call your area Ga Forestry Office. Also remember Ga Forestry will sell different species on pine, oak, and some fruit trees. You can see these on their web site.

http://www.gfc.state.ga.us/reforestation/species-descriptions/index.cfm


----------



## Son

Anyone know if it rained on the Miller/Early county line this afternoon? Looked like it on radar, but we know how that goes.


----------



## jab00779

Thanks for the info Ladderman4!


----------



## Son

Jinxed, looks like the rains went all around our food plots again.   All plots are up, would like to see some rain on em. Missed us here at lake Seminole again too. The skys looked so threatening, that i decided not to go fishing. Missed a good day for fishing, but it ain't fun to get caught out on Seminole in a thunderstorm. Been there, done that.


----------



## Son

Foggy this morning at Lake Seminole. Guess it's from all that rain that went around us. Nothing on radar now, so guess I'll be out watering the garden.


----------



## Ronnie T

Son said:


> Foggy this morning at Lake Seminole. Guess it's from all that rain that went around us. Nothing on radar now, so guess I'll be out watering the garden.



You need to get out there and go fishing!!!!!!!
GO!


----------



## Son

Yes I do, but after weeding and watering, it's gotten too hot for this ol dude. The boat is ready, all charged up and a full tank of gas. Plan on going after some crackers one day this week, it's time for a fish dinner.


----------



## stealthman52

Thats why when it gets hot, I take no boat, just wade on in for them reds, stay cool at same time.


----------



## Son

That'll work as long as there's no Bull Shark around.


----------



## Son

Cracker2, need to touch base with ya for some information.


----------



## stealthman52

I always use a long stringer if I decide to keep a red, and usually have my 45 on me, hard to see it in pics huh


----------



## Son

I would use a 25 foot stringer, and tie it to a belt loop. Belt loops will tear and you can't get dragged out to sea. That's how I used to wade the bay out at the skyway bridge. That was when i was young, feared nothing, and thought all bad things happened to other people.


----------



## stealthman52

I don't wade way off shore like i used to, where we fish,we are only about 60 feet or so, those pics I was standing in a hole.
Last bull shark i tapped with the 223 powerhead we were spear fishing in 45 feet off anclote, back in 1986, he followed me up, kept getting closer, so i screwed on 223 on my 6ft free shaft and jammed him at the back of the boat,he turned upside down and sank like a rock. I was done spear fishing for the day after that.


----------



## Son

Speaking of hazards, we had a gator come thru the neighborhood this morning.


----------



## stealthman52

Did he visit Mr.Bruce?


----------



## Son

Our hunting woods are looking good. Recent rains have things green and growing. Food plots are all up, looking good. I've been seeing deer everytime i go up here lately. Wish they would move that good during deer season. Turkey season is over, so now I can begin feeding the turkeys some extra along the roads to help those old hens out.


----------



## Ronnie T

In the Seminole Winds Restaurant, near fishpond drain open?


----------



## Havana Dude

Ronnie T said:


> In the Seminole Winds Restaurant, near fishpond drain open?



I will let Son give you the official scoop, but the last time we went up there, they were closed down by the Feds for failure to pay taxes. If they are open, and still have all you can eat crab legs..............I'm there!!! There is no way theu made money on me when I got all up in them crab legs!!!


----------



## Son

No, not open, but I have a key to the building. A fellow was going to open it this year, then had second thoughts due to the economy. So, it's sitting on hold, and has been completely remodeled inside. Not going to use the name, Seminole Wind the next time. Think he's going to call it the Coral, or something close to that.


----------



## Son

Checked our woods today, dry is the word. Peanuts looking alright, sorgun looking good, but the corn really needs water soon. It's looking pretty poor. Lots of turkey sign on the plots, probably picking up excess seed. 98 degrees this afternoon, so i didn't do much outside there.


----------



## Ronnie T

Havana Dude said:


> I will let Son give you the official scoop, but the last time we went up there, they were closed down by the Feds for failure to pay taxes. If they are open, and still have all you can eat crab legs..............I'm there!!! There is no way theu made money on me when I got all up in them crab legs!!!



I think they've closed more than once because of tax issues.

Maybe Son should open it up, he's got the keys.

Son's seafood buffet.


----------



## Havana Dude

Ronnie T said:


> I think they've closed more than once because of tax issues.
> 
> Maybe Son should open it up, he's got the keys.
> 
> Son's seafood buffet.



As long as he's got All u can eat crab legs, I'll be there!!!

I dern sure hated to see the place close. Had some good food and good times in there. We used to camp in Seminoles State Park, usually just weekends, and would have to hit it on Saturday night then head back to camp for a fire and to recuperate from eating too much.


----------



## Son

Yep, original owners lost it due to some tax issues. Sold at auction to new owner. He has a sign up offering to sale or lease.
Here's a picture of me inside the place, showing a new bar I built for the new owner. He had intended to open a Sports Bar, and restaurant combined.


----------



## stealthman52

Yep, that first picture looks like you own the place, call it "Sons Place"


----------



## Son

I can call it that til the owner comes back. Right now i'm in charge of looking after it.


----------



## Son

Good news for my hunt club members. We're getting rain on the food plots. Not only is that great for the plots, but it will keep the dust down, promote new fresh tender growth throughout the woods. I like wet years, it makes better deer. Lets hope we don't go through another drought year. Several farm fields around us have planted peanuts, that's another good thing. I may go up to check things tomorrow and to pick more dewberries. Put up six pints of dewberry, blackberry jam this morning. Going to be good on homemade bisquits this coming deer season. With real butter.


----------



## Son

Well, radar did show rain over our woods yesterday, but I couldn't find any evidence of it up there today. 
Went to camp, worked on my airconditioner and picked blackberries. Checked on the food plots, they need moisture bad.


----------



## Son

3:00 oclock PM, started storming at Lake Seminole. Thanks for the rain. Radar shows it's going to get Blakely, Colquitt etc... too


----------



## Son

4 oclock at Lake Seminole. We just had a downpour in the Cypress Pond area.


----------



## Son

June 2nd, what a beautiful day. Began this morning with the temps in the 60's. Sun shining and everything looks crisp from yesterdays rains. That's how it is at Lake Seminole on the north shore.


----------



## Son

Monday afternoon, invited new member to visit our hunt club property. We did a tour, saw a deer and plenty tracks. Then I picked blackberries and found a nice artifact. A Kirk point that had washed out by recent rains, right near the blackberry vines.


----------



## Son

Here's a picture of the point and berries.


----------



## oldways

If that didn't sell a membership they were just pullin your leg. good day's work.


----------



## Son

We're good to go for the upcoming season. Reworked several large food plots today. Didn't like the way they were looking, probably because they didn't get enough rain after the last planting. Anyway, for my members who missed the fun today, we got em planted again. We've put in 330 dollars of peanut seed in the ground. Don't have the cost figure for the sorgum and corn yet, cut it wasn't cheap either. One ran the tractor, one of us spread, and the other covered. Got er done before the next rain hit. Fresh deer sign all over since the rain quit just after daylight. Nosey, coming out to check out what we were doing. I believe turkeys got lots of the first planting, as there was turkey sign on the plots the week after we first planted. Somebody needs to thin those birds next spring. Rain guage said 3 3/4 inches fell last night in our woods, that's great.

There is already three of us who are interested in this crooked horn buck. I hope they get him before I do, i've had my share of crooked horns over the years.


----------



## Son

Did some walking today, this is the best point i found


----------



## Son

Found this Columbia point today on the Miller/Early co line


----------



## Son

We've seen some good rains in the last week, but Lake Seminole is still very low. But i bet our food plots are coming up nice in Miller and Early counties.


----------



## Son

What? No rain today? Radar showed it all started east of me, and went east. Had to water the flowers and garden.


----------



## Son

Not much going on in our woods, just watching the food plots grow, and hoping for more rain. Need to get the cameras out to monitor what's growing on the heads of those bucks.


----------



## Son

Food plots looking good, but they need rain. Darn fox squirrels are doing their best to dig up everything we planted. Lots of deer sign on the plots too. A good example of how old bucks get around, cover many miles. A fellow told me yesterday, he had pictures of a buck I killed three years ago taken in the woods he hunts. Several miles from our leases. That's not news to me though, already knew they travel many miles in search of does, and food. Food coming second on that list. Every year, about rut time we begin seeing bucks that have not had their pictures taken on our property. Always glad to see no resident bucks show up.  With 1650 acres, we're probably drawing from ten miles around if the truth was known. Food and cover, and we have both. I put a camera out yesterday, will put out another two soon. Going to watch the plots.


----------



## Ronnie T

What's the lake looking like Son?

.


----------



## Son

The lake is low, like it's been for almost a month now. I just checked Saunders Slough and The Cummings Landings. People are currently using Saunders, but i bet they're hitting bottom in some areas, and there's a big rock in one tight turn.
Also went to check my food plots this morning. They're up but need rain soon. Plenty deer tracks so they're waiting for the smorgasboard to get on up there. I scattered corn around on the plots to feed the fox squirrels, maybe that'll keep em from digging the planted seed up. We have no shortage of Fox Squirrels or tortoises.


----------



## Son

Heads up for those of you who collect arrowhead etc.  The Kolomoki Society Inc is hosting a show at the American Legion post 157, Donalsonville Ga. Sat June 23, 2012, doors open at 8 for the public. We also welcome anyone who would like to display their collections.  Admission is free, display tables free, and there's a free fish fry for all the members and their friends. We do this once a year in Donalsonville, Ga. We will be located south of Donalsonville on highway 39, south end of the airport.


----------



## Son

This afternoon, several of us will be setting up for tomorrows arrowhead show.  You don't want to miss it.


----------



## Son

Tomorrows arrowhead show in Donalsonville Ga


----------



## Son

We had a great artifact show today. Thanks to all who came by.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, I actually entertained the idea of coming to the show today if for no other reason that to just meet ya. Dad had to have a pace maker put in yesterday evening. Been in hospital since May 22. They ran out of options for heart meds to control his rhythm, and a-fib. Every med they put him on was in conflict with his other needed meds. I tell ya all that just to say, I stayed closer to home today in case of any problems. I went to the woods to check camera, and just look around. When I was leaving I just eased along the road looking at the fresh dirt from the truck window. Stumbled up on some flakes so I parked the truck and got out and walked. 2.5 hours later, I had 2 handfuls of pottery pieces, more flakes than I should have messed with, and a 3/4 inch piece of a tip of a arrow head. Next big rain, I'm walking the area again. I'll try and get some pics on here tomorrow. Neat stuff.


----------



## Son

Can't say i blame ya for staying around home. But you missed some great artifacts, people and food. I really enjoyed the day mostly because of the people who came through to view our meeting. Some were relatives of one another who probably only see each other at funerals. Distant I would guess. Anyway, we fed em, and they sat around talking as if at a family reunion. Very interesting as they talked about old times and fields where they found arrowheads, etc. 
Yes, check that road when it rains, sounds like it goes right through a site. Pottery usually means, small points could be there too. Check the pottery, sand tempered or shell tempered. The latter means smaller points.
Here's some i displayed yesterday. I had seven large tables covered with frames. The points in these two frames were found all in one small area in Early co. Ga. The large core was found there too. It's where they were striking off large blades to make Kirk points.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Pics*

Sorry for some being a little blurry. I am not a photographer. The little "point" appears to be a broken off tip. I lightly dug around the area, hoping for the rest but no luck. If you can, by these sorry pics, give me a yay or nay on it being pottery. Looks like it is to me, but I'm just a dumb fireman


----------



## Havana Dude

*couple more*

These 2 posts are just what I took pics of. I found quite a few smaller pieces as well, and 1/4 zip lock bag full of flakes.


----------



## Son

Yep, some nice pottery shards you've found. Better keep an eye on that spot.


----------



## Son

Put out a camera last week, checked it today. Had lots of pictures, mostly does and yearlings. Took em a few days to find the corn pile. Here's a picture of one group, and one buck that coming in often.


----------



## Havana Dude

Took the wife and daughter back to look that field over again. They have never been, so I wanted to give them an idea of what to look for. As soon as We drove into the field, I started looking at the banks beside the road, and immediately spotted a piece of pottery. We got out and I showed them how it might look if they saw some. We went and parked where I parked on Saturday, stepped out of the truck and found another piece. We looked for about 2 hours, found 10-12 more pottery pieces, lots of flakes, with one piece looking MAYBE like a broken point, but would not put money on it. Also 2 pieces of flint about the size of a golf ball. I may try and go back Saturday. Only walked about 1/3 of the 40 acres so far. It is tough looking with all the sticks and junk from the logging. Daughter enjoyed yesterday, wife not so much. Probably leave her home next time.


----------



## Son

Keep ur eye on that field, there's got to be some points around there. When you see pottery, look for small points too. Real small. Watch for tools too, they made small thumb scrapers, flake knives etc.


----------



## Son

Too darn hot to do much outside. Trip to the woods this weekend aborted. Need more rain.


----------



## Son

How about that, we had a good rain over the weekend. Havn't had a chance to check the woods, but bet those plots are smiling about now.
Also know, my trail camera batteries are probably dead. They only had 20 percent last time i checked.
Word from the feller i have staying at the camp says, we had a good rain.
At Lake Seminole, it's still low, so be careful. Shallow spots and thick hydrilla will dictate where you can go. It's so low you can now count stumps.


----------



## Son

Experiencing more rain today. Let er pour.  Cooled it off a bit too.


----------



## Havana Dude

We got everything except rain. Wind, thunder and lightening, dark clouds. Oh, and a hot sun before that!!


----------



## Son

Yesterday afternoon, saw more rain coming on radar. It came south to about Early Co, then dried up. So we missed out on that one. Saw it to the East and West, went around us here at Lake Seminole


----------



## Havana Dude

Hit that field again today, and it finally paid off. There is one particular area approx 5000 sq ft, where we keep finding flakes and pottery shards. Probably 20 or so pottery shards every time we go. My daughter found her first point today!!!! It was right beside the road in a minor wash out, sitting at an angle up against a little wash. She was very excited to find one finally, and I was excited for her. She is very interested to know as much info as possible, so Son, or anyone else, can you chime in on any info you can about it. Thanks!!!

Oh, and a little bonus for you swamp chicken guys. Changed out the dead batts in camera and swapped the card and got these poults from the other day.


----------



## Son

The point is more than likely a Savannah River type. Late Archaic to Woodland. 1000 -400 BC


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, Thanks, she got excited to read that!!


----------



## Son

For the last week, I've noticed rain all around, but it's missing me and our hunting woods. We did get a small shower yesterday evening. Thought about going to put out two game cameras, but that's as far as i got, the thinking part. It's too darn hot.


----------



## Son

It's so hot today, we're going to save power and cook on the roof tin.


----------



## stealthman52

Now I thought you said you can't take the heat, lol


----------



## Son

I'm not the cook


----------



## Son

Yesterday, put out a second camera. Then had to move the one i had out. A gobbler and a buck was using up the batteries. Over 60 pictures of the gobbler and the buck was just as bad. Couple years ago, had a fox squirrel doing the same thing.  Darn squirrel would find something to eat, then get on a log right in front of the camera do eat.  It was so hot out, it didn't take me long to set both cameras up, and get back inside the truck.


----------



## Son

We had a nice rain at Lake Seminole, Cypress Pond area this afternoon. Radar showed it going up to our hunting woods too.


----------



## Son

Checked our woods today. No rain. Saw two blacksnakes, two does, three bucks, one gobbler and a tortoise. All around noon.


----------



## Son

We planted our food plots twice. Over 3 hundred bucks worth of peanut seed, corn and millet. Later went back and put in some watermelons and canalope. The drought has taken it's toll on the corn and millet. But the peanuts are still hanging on. Watermelons and canalope are still looking good too.
Todays radar shows rain coming from the north. just looked and looks like it going around us. 2:37 pm


----------



## Havana Dude

Sometimes I don't think the radar is very accurate, at least in relation to where it shows rain, and where it is actually raining. The other day I was at the house and it was solid red on top of the house and for a considerable distance around us, and it was not raining a drop.


----------



## florida boy

Havana Dude said:


> Sometimes I don't think the radar is very accurate, at least in relation to where it shows rain, and where it is actually raining. The other day I was at the house and it was solid red on top of the house and for a considerable distance around us, and it was not raining a drop.



I am with you on that one . I planted my 7 acre dove field up by the Hobbit and it hasnt got a drop of rain on it in 2 weeks even though it shows it every other day right over it.....hope it is getting a little today


----------



## Havana Dude

florida boy said:


> I am with you on that one . I planted my 7 acre dove field up by the Hobbit and it hasnt got a drop of rain on it in 2 weeks even though it shows it every other day right over it.....hope it is getting a little today



7 acre dove field near the Hobbit huh?..............hmmmm


----------



## florida boy

Havana Dude said:


> 7 acre dove field near the Hobbit huh?..............hmmmm



We own a few tracts around that side of the county mostly towards coonbottom


----------



## Son

We've hit the max on post in this thread. Beginning a new thread.


----------

